# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  29er maastopyörä - suosituksia !!

## kasikain

Hola!

Suosittele kaksi (2) 29-tuumaista maastopyörää - voi olla jäykkäperäinen tai täpäri!

Gary Fisher, Specialized ja Rocky Mountain eivät kamalasti pyöri eurooppalaisten kauppiaiden sivuilla..

----------


## izmo

http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/produc...oducts_id=7065

toi ei oo ihan kallis... ittella tommonen parempi kevennetty malli ja kevyillä renkailla 10.7kg

----------


## kmw

Nämä ovat kalliita, mutta avauksessa ei ollut mainintaa budjetista.


http://www.kenteriksen.com/more_29er_bikes.html





http://www.nicolai.net/ Taitaa tosin olla erikoistilausjuttuja, vielä toistaiseksi.

----------


## izmo

Näyttää aika jyrkältä Eriksenin pyörässä kulmat... vai hämääkö kuva?

----------


## kmw

Kyllä Kent modaa juuri sellaisen kuin joku haluaaa. http://forums.mtbr.com/index.php tuolta haulla "Kent Eriksen" löytyy kaikenlaista. Kehuvat palvelua hyväksi.

----------


## Lazy_Orange

> Näyttää aika jyrkältä Eriksenin pyörässä kulmat... vai hämääkö kuva?



On se oikeesti jyrkkä mutta saa se 29:ssä vähän jyrkempi ollakin. Noissa vaan alkaa olla ongelmana että isojalkaisella alkaa ottaa kenkä renkaaseen tiukassa kannon kierrossa...

----------


## Lazy_Orange

> Hola!
> 
> Suosittele kaksi (2) 29-tuumaista maastopyörää - voi olla jäykkäperäinen tai täpäri!
> 
> Gary Fisher, Specialized ja Rocky Mountain eivät kamalasti pyöri eurooppalaisten kauppiaiden sivuilla..



Kannattaa kysyä Rocky Mountain 29" fillareita MTB-centre:stä. 
Rockyn rungot mitoituksiltaan aikas hyviä. Eivät ole liian korkeita "standover" ja kulmatkin suomi maastoon aika passelit. Löytyy täpärinä ja jäykkäperänä... 
Gary Fisher Super Fly mankeliakin olen kokeillut ja se kyllä tuntui aika junalta....

----------


## twentyniner

On Onen Scandal tai Inbred, alua, terästä ja sitä "hienompaa" metallia tarjolla. Saa kokonaisena, mutta itse kasattu on aina itse kasattu  :Vink: 

Rungoissa mielestäni onnistuneet ja hinnat ovat naurattavan halvat verrattuna muihin brändeihin.

Itse taidan kesälle 2011 kylläkin hankkia "synttärilahjaksi", kun tulee täysiä vuosi täyteen, Lynskeyn tuotteen, esim Pro29 miellyttää silmää ja testaajia ympäri mailmaa.

----------


## H. Moilanen

> http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/produc...oducts_id=7065
> 
> toi ei oo ihan kallis... ittella tommonen parempi kevennetty malli ja kevyillä renkailla 10.7kg



Muistatko paljonko paino oli vakiokunnossa?

----------


## Lucky13

Specializedia löytyy ainakin Stengeriltä. Kannattaa tiedustella toimittavatko edelleen Suomeen. Käsittääkseni listahinnoista tullaan aina jonkinverran alaspäin kysymällä.

----------


## Yeti

> Hola!
> 
> Suosittele kaksi (2) 29-tuumaista maastopyörää - voi olla jäykkäperäinen tai täpäri!
> ...



Eikö kuitenkin olisi syytä päättää haluatko takajoustoa vai ei ensin? Se on tärkein parametri heti pyöräkategorian (maantie, maaste, cycle, jne.) jälkeen.

----------


## stenu

> Itse taidan kesälle 2011 kylläkin hankkia "synttärilahjaksi", kun tulee täysiä vuosi täyteen, Lynskeyn tuotteen, esim Pro29 miellyttää silmää ja testaajia ympäri mailmaa.



CRC:stä saa Lynskeytä juuri nyt aika reiluilla alennuksilla, jos vaikka tulisi mieleen ottaa varaslähtö synttäreihin... Jostain syystä Lynskey käyttää paksua, 31,6 millin satulatolppaa, joten jos ei halua shimmien kanssa leikkiä, niin mukavuudessa joutuu vähän antamaan tasoitusta ohuempitolppaisille vaihtoehdoille.

----------


## twentyniner

Kyllä noita CRC:n tarjouksia katselin, lähinnä cc mielessä, kun tuo vaimo osti minulle viime kesänä 29" OnOnen raamin synttärilahjaksi, ei sitä voi samantien vaihtoon...ja noita Lynskeytä löytyy vain "hujopeille" eli S-koko uupuu in stock :Vink: 

Ja alkuperäiseen kysymykseen, valinta on vaikea ja siihen taitaa eniten vaikuttaa käytössä oleva raha ja mieltymykset.

Noita eksoottisempia 29ereita ,kun ei oikein löydy koeajoon kauppiailta kotomaasta, jos ensinkään edes tilauksesta.

Nyt vain iso haloo pystyyn ja lähitienoon foorumilaisten kaksysejä kokeilemaan.

Ja vaikka naiset tykkäävät ,ettei koolla oleva väliä, niin kyllä sillä oikeasti on.

----------


## kasikain

joo..

En tiedä vielä olisiko se täpäri vai jäykkäperäinen..

Olen katsellut Gary Fisherin Superfly 100 ja Spessun Epic Marathonia täpäreistä ja jäykkäperäisistä Rocky Mountainin Vertex 29 ja Spessun S-works Stumpjumper HT Carbon 29.

Painoa kuskilla on 87 kg ja 189 cm. Toisaalta jäykkäperäinen kävisi hyvin cyclocross-mielessäkin ja talvella maantielenkeille?

Laittakaa kokemuksianne!!!

----------


## plösöpötsi

onko kellään kokemuksia Niner rungoista? NinerBikes
 lähinnä Air9(Scandium) - M.C.R. 9(Teräs) - E.M.D. 9 (7005 alu)  

runkoja saa ainakin näistä paikoista
Stif

SinglespeedCentral

----------


## Marsusram

Rocky Mountain 29:t Vertex ja Altitude ovat sen verran uusia (2010), että oikeita käyttäjäkokemuksia saa odottaa. 
On näkynyt vain joissakin lehtien ja webbijulkaisujen testeissä.
1) Altitude29 ei ehtinyt joululahjaksi kun ekat toimitukset alkaa vasta tämän vuoden puolella. Toivottavasti saisi sitten keväällä synttärilahjaksi.
2) Jäykkäperäisenä olen terästä, esim. Jamista katsellut.

----------


## Yeti

> j...
> Olen katsellut Gary Fisherin Superfly 100 ja Spessun Epic Marathonia täpäreistä ja jäykkäperäisistä Rocky Mountainin Vertex 29 ja Spessun S-works Stumpjumper HT Carbon 29.
> ...



Ilmeisesti budjetti ei ole ongelma. Suomesta ei juuri taida löytyä noita pyöriä, joten käyttökokemuksia ei taida tulla kovin paljon. Ulkomailla ainakin Superfly 100 on saanut pääosin kehuja, mutta se on aika puhdas kilpapyörä jolla on jo voitettu isojakin kilpailuja. Epic Marathon on myös samantyyppinen pyörä ja sekin on saanut hyvän vastaanoton. Toisaalta, näiden pyörien asiakaskunta varmasti tietää erittäin hyvin millainen pyörä tarvitaan ja mihin tarkoitukseen.

----------


## izmo

> joo..
> 
> En tiedä vielä olisiko se täpäri vai jäykkäperäinen..
> 
> Olen katsellut Gary Fisherin Superfly 100 ja Spessun Epic Marathonia täpäreistä ja jäykkäperäisistä Rocky Mountainin Vertex 29 ja Spessun S-works Stumpjumper HT Carbon 29.
> 
> Painoa kuskilla on 87 kg ja 189 cm. Toisaalta jäykkäperäinen kävisi hyvin cyclocross-mielessäkin ja talvella maantielenkeille?
> 
> Laittakaa kokemuksianne!!!



Tietysti 29" täytyy olla jäykkäperäinen ja sitä paremmalla syyllä jos ajaa talvella maantielenkkejä... saahan varmaan noille kiekoille jokku esim. 35mm reising ralpit mutta isopyöränen maasturi vaan näyttää aika omituiselta semmosissa nakeissa  :Vink:

----------


## SS-mies

> Muistatko paljonko paino oli vakiokunnossa?



Tuota Gary Fisher X-Caliberia kävin viime perjantaina liikkeessä katsomassa, ja kaupan vaaka näytti n. 13,1 kg (19" rungolla) -> ei mikään höyhenen kevyt. Mutta hinta ei ole paha (1149 €), joten rahaa jää pieneen päivittämiseenkin. Kiekot lienee ainakin painavat, izmo mainosti tuolla toisaalla, että uusien kiekkojen myötä painosta oli lähtenyt noin puoli kiloa:
http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=36894
Izmo voinee kertoa, mitkä €€€€-kiekot alla nykyään oikein ovat  :Hymy: . Runko ja Foxin keula lienevät ihan kohtuulliset?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Salsa Mamasitan runkoon ovat jotkut rakennelleet aika käyttökelpoisia kamppeita...  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Matti H

> onko kellään kokemuksia Niner rungoista? NinerBikes
>  lähinnä Air9(Scandium) - M.C.R. 9(Teräs) - E.M.D. 9 (7005 alu)



M.C.R. on ollu vuoden verran ajossa. Mukavaa on ollu, jaksaa rullata pidemmälle kuin kuski jaksaa polkea. Eksoottiset otb:tkin sujuu ilman ongelmia.

----------


## izmo

> Tuota Gary Fisher X-Caliberia kävin viime perjantaina liikkeessä katsomassa, ja kaupan vaaka näytti n. 13,1 kg (19" rungolla) -> ei mikään höyhenen kevyt. Mutta hinta ei ole paha (1149 €), joten rahaa jää pieneen päivittämiseenkin. Kiekot lienee ainakin painavat, izmo mainosti tuolla toisaalla, että uusien kiekkojen myötä painosta oli lähtenyt noin puoli kiloa:
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...ad.php?t=36894
> Izmo voinee kertoa, mitkä €€€€-kiekot alla nykyään oikein ovat . Runko ja Foxin keula lienevät ihan kohtuulliset?



http://www.pyorahuolto.com/show.php?type=kiekot&id=31

kuvan mukaiset kiekot mutta navat punaiset...

----------


## twentyniner

> http://www.pyorahuolto.com/show.php?type=kiekot&id=31
> 
> kuvan mukaiset kiekot mutta navat punaiset...



Samoilla mennään, Flow -kehillä varustettuna.

----------


## mjpk

Jos budjetti ei ole tiukka, niin entäs Santa Cruz Tallboy? Luulisi aikanaan löytyvän Sportaxista.

Spessun Euroopan valikoimissa ei ymmärtääkseni ole Epic Marathon 29:ää, on vain Comp 29 (josta kokemuksia joskus keväämmällä, kunhan tulee maahan). Jos halavalla aikoo saada, niin kannattaa kysyä myös kotimaisista, ainakin omassa tapauksessa Saksan hinnat eivät olleet sen edullisemmat.

Mutta joka tapauksessa tässä pyytämäsi 2  :Hymy:

----------


## SS-mies

> Tuota Gary Fisher X-Caliberia kävin viime perjantaina liikkeessä katsomassa, ja kaupan vaaka näytti n. 13,1 kg (19" rungolla)...



Pikku tarkennuksena, että fillarissa oli kiinni jotkut perusavopolkimet, joiden painosta ei ole mitään tietoa.

----------


## izmo

> Pikku tarkennuksena, että fillarissa oli kiinni jotkut perusavopolkimet, joiden painosta ei ole mitään tietoa.



punnitsin paremman Paragon(21"?) mallin jossa melkein samanpainoiset osat ja muistikuvan mukaan vaaka näytti 12.6kg lukkopolkimilla... pyörän haltija voi varmistaa...?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tykkään postitella näitä linkkejä vanhoihin keskusteluihin, vaikka sillä punaista tuppaa saamaankin.  :Sarkastinen: 

Tarkoitukseni ei ole kettuilla "käytä hakua" -tyyppisesti, vaan vilpittömästi auttaa jos joku on oikeasti kiinnostutunut 29"-ympärillä käydystä keskustelusta.

Tuolta linkistä muuten löytyy aika namun näköinen Salsa.  :Hymy: 

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...=26829&page=13

----------


## Birial

Itse kasasin edellisenä syksynä (2008) Voodoo Canzo 29" täpärin.. Ja tyytyväinen olen ollut. 

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/a...pictureid=2028

Painoa pyörällä on n.11,5kg eli aika kevyt 29" täpäri.

Kesällä tuli annettua runtua tolle enemmänkin ja hienosti on kestänyt noinkin kevyeksi rungoksi ja kokoonpanoksi. Ja mikä tossa on parasta niin toi on todella kova nousemaan jyrkkiä ylämäkiä. Todella iso ero aikaisempaan 29" jäykkäperäseen. 

Hintaa rungolla oli 799 taalaa. Eli ei ole kovin kallis runko ja voin suositella lämpimästi. Todella mukava ajaa ja käsitellä.

----------


## aautio

> punnitsin paremman Paragon(21"?) mallin jossa melkein samanpainoiset osat ja muistikuvan mukaan vaaka näytti 12.6kg lukkopolkimilla... pyörän haltija voi varmistaa...?



Nyt on vähän liioiteltu. XL kokoinen Paragon painoi vain 12.3 kg lukkopolkimilla varustettuna  :Hymy: 

Painoa lähtis halvalla ja helposti esim. sisärenkaista (205 grammaa per kipale) ja noista kumisista gripeistä (varmaan yli 100 grammaa per pari).

----------


## izmo

> Nyt on vähän liioiteltu. XL kokoinen Paragon painoi vain 12.3 kg lukkopolkimilla varustettuna 
> 
> Painoa lähtis halvalla ja helposti esim. sisärenkaista (205 grammaa per kipale) ja noista kumisista gripeistä (varmaan yli 100 grammaa per pari).



tää oli semmonen muistikuva mutta osui sentään 300g tarkkuudella... kehät uudet ja kevyet renkaat litkuilla niin saa pyörivää massaa pois helposti 500g mutta maksaa jonkin verran.

----------


## thomas_s

> Itse en edes yrittänyt tulkita muuta kuin sen, että 29" taisi olla toimituksen valinta tehokkaammaksi/paremmaksi etenijäksi.



Kaksi kuskia ajoi 8 päivän aikana yhteensä 598km ja 19700 nousumetriä. Toinen ajoi 26" pyörällä ja toinen 29" ja pyöriä vaihdettiin neljän päivän jälkeen. Scott Scale 2011 vakiopainot ilman polkimia ovat 8,3kg (26") ja 9,7kg (29") mutta testin ajaksi oli 29" pyörään asennettu kevyempi RR Reba XX haarukka, jolloin kokonaispainoero on ainoastaan 1000g. Renkaat olivat Rocket Ron 2,1"(26") ja 2,25"(29").

Johtopäätöksiä:
-ylämäissä 26" nousee pienemmillä tehoilla eli paino ratkaisee nousuissa paljon
-tasaisella 29" etenee paremmin
-alamäessä 29" on helpompi hallita
-alamäissä ja tasaisilla heikompi kuski 29" pyörällä pärjää vahvemmalle 26" kuskille
-jos oikein ymmärsin niin 29" kulkee myös asfaltilla keskimäärin paremmin vaikka ilmanvastusta on enemmän. 

Tehomittausten perusteella ei voi mielestäni kovin pitkälle meneviä johtopäätöksiä vetää. Jutussa ei esim. puhuta mitään kuskien painosta, mikä mielestäni on hyvin oleellinen parametri jos tehokkuutta halutaan oikeasti mitata. Tekstissä mainitaan myös että vahvempi kuski auttoi heikompaa ja siksi joillakin etapeilla mittaustulokset eivät kerro totuutta. Mittauksiin ei siis kannata suhtautua kovin vakavasti. Kuskien subjektiiviset arviot ajorupeaman jälkeen ovat hyvin 29 myönteiset.

----------


## Mikakoo

Vähän asian vierestä mutta nyt on syy olla ostamantta Niner : http://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/..._5579217_n.jpg  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## perttime

> Vähän asian vierestä mutta nyt on syy olla ostamantta Niner : http://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/..._5579217_n.jpg



Jaa...  :Vink: 
Trekit ja sitä kautta Fisherit on sitten olleet pannassa myös jo pitkään....

----------


## JiiH

> Vähän asian vierestä mutta nyt on syy olla ostamantta Niner : http://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/..._5579217_n.jpg



No hemmetti. Nyt pitää joko laittaa Ninerit myyntiin tai tarkistaa mielipide GWB:stä. En ole ihan varma kumpi sattuisi enemmän. :Leveä hymy:

----------


## jannevaro

Mikä tuo nyt on? Tuostahan näkee heti että vanhus on ollut aamukävelyllä ja kesken kaiken iskenyt heikotus, mutta onneksi vastaan tullut maastopyöräilijä tarjosi sen verran tukea ettei vallan maahan kaatunut. Joku kolmas osapuoli sitten jostain syytä halusi räpätä kuvan tapahtumasta. Ehkä juuri pyörän takia.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> onneksi vastaan tullut maastopyöräilijä tarjosi sen verran tukea ettei vallan maahan kaatunut...



Onkos sillä maastopyöräilijällä Sidin kengät jalassa?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## stenu

En tiedä kiinnostaako softailit enää ketään, mutta jos, niin täältä: http://www.alternativebicycles.fr/ca...rt--411-a.html löytyy melkolailla edullista Dos Nineria.

----------


## okka

> Vähän asian vierestä mutta nyt on syy olla ostamantta Niner : http://www.bikerumor.com/wp-content/..._5579217_n.jpg



Ninerin Sugoi ja joku muu kaveri olivat vapaaehtoisesti ajamassa 2 päivää Pussisen kanssa Kennebunkportissa. Pussinen halusi testata täysjoustonineria. Onneksi pääsi siitä merkistä eroon.( Oli vähän venyvät toimitusajat jne.)

----------


## Juza72

Kiitsa Thomas S. yhteenvedosta!

----------


## twentyniner

> Kieltämättä aika namuja




Se siitä sitten  :Sarkastinen:  http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=646261

----------


## thomas_s

Sain tiedon, että Scott Scale 29er Pro 2011 on saatavilla vasta joulukuussa. Tuo on kyllä kaikin puolin houkutteleva, ainut vaan että joulukuuhun asti ei haluaisi odottaa...

Onko jollain kommentteja pyörän spekseistä? Mahtaako esim. kiekot olla muun pyörän tasolla? En itse niin hyvin tunne nykyosia  että tuosta suoraan osaisin arvioida: speksit 

Itse ottaisin triplakampien tilalle mieluummin 26-39 eturattaat. Nykyisen maasturin välitykset (edessä 29-42) olen todennut sopiviksi ja kun huomioi 29 renkaan isomman ympärysmitan niin pitäisin 26-39 aika täydellisenä kombona.

----------


## Jartsu01

Spessun uusi Stumpjumper näyttää ihan mielenkiintoiselta viritykseltä noin trailiajoa ajatellen. 130 mm joustoa nmolemmissa päissä 2X10 vaihteet, 20 mm keula jne.

Jos Anthemista on recall menossa, niin täytyy varmaan pysyä Spessussa.

----------


## MarkoKoo

Onko kellään kokemuksia GF rigistä?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Onko kellään kokemuksia GF rigistä?



On. Yksi talvi, parituhatta kilometriä sillä epäheteronvioletilla versiolla, mitäpä hänestä?

----------


## MarkoKoo

> On. Yksi talvi, parituhatta kilometriä sillä epäheteronvioletilla versiolla, mitäpä hänestä?



 Onko hyvä ajettava, toimiko hyvin, tykkäsitkö, suositteletko?

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Onko hyvä ajettava, toimiko hyvin, tykkäsitkö, suositteletko?



Tykkäsin. On ihan hyvä ajettava, vähän ehkä raskaan tuntuinen alumiiniseksi, aika jöötiä kampetta ja sen mukaisesti myös ehkä vähän sellainen kuolleen oloinen. Toisaalta nykyiseen tavarajunaan (Singular Swift) verrattuna tuo oli kuitenkin vielä ihan xc-pyörän tuntuinen laite.

Itse karsin Bontrager-osien määrän heti alussa minimiin, putkiosat löytyivät kaapista, samoin kammet, joten niihin en ota kantaa. Olen vain allerginen ko. merkille. Kiekotkin olisin vaihtanut, vaan ei ollut mitään mihin vaihtaa, joten nuo B-merkkiset kiekot ovat nykyisessäkin kulkineessa kiinni. Ovat vielä kestäneetkin todella mallikkaasti.

Eihän tuossa ole oikeastaan mitään sellaista, mikä ei voisi toimia. Aika perusvarmaa tekniikkaa ja ylimääräisetkin liikkuvat osat on karsittu pois. Se kiilamallin EBB on pieni tuska perseessä, jos sitä joutuu renkkaamaan, mutta eihän se kerran paikalleen laitettuna ajamista haitannut.

Tuolla tuli vedettyä aika aktiivinen talvipolkukausi puolitoista vuotta sitten ja en minä siitä ajaessa mitään valittamista löytynyt. On se runko tallilla vieläkin, jos siitä taas joku päivä keksisi jotain hölmöä.

----------


## MarkoKoo

> Tykkäsin. On ihan hyvä ajettava, vähän ehkä raskaan tuntuinen alumiiniseksi, aika jöötiä kampetta ja sen mukaisesti myös ehkä vähän sellainen kuolleen oloinen. Toisaalta nykyiseen tavarajunaan (Singular Swift) verrattuna tuo oli kuitenkin vielä ihan xc-pyörän tuntuinen laite.
> 
> Itse karsin Bontrager-osien määrän heti alussa minimiin, putkiosat löytyivät kaapista, samoin kammet, joten niihin en ota kantaa. Olen vain allerginen ko. merkille. Kiekotkin olisin vaihtanut, vaan ei ollut mitään mihin vaihtaa, joten nuo B-merkkiset kiekot ovat nykyisessäkin kulkineessa kiinni. Ovat vielä kestäneetkin todella mallikkaasti.
> 
> Eihän tuossa ole oikeastaan mitään sellaista, mikä ei voisi toimia. Aika perusvarmaa tekniikkaa ja ylimääräisetkin liikkuvat osat on karsittu pois. Se kiilamallin EBB on pieni tuska perseessä, jos sitä joutuu renkkaamaan, mutta eihän se kerran paikalleen laitettuna ajamista haitannut.
> 
> Tuolla tuli vedettyä aika aktiivinen talvipolkukausi puolitoista vuotta sitten ja en minä siitä ajaessa mitään valittamista löytynyt. On se runko tallilla vieläkin, jos siitä taas joku päivä keksisi jotain hölmöä.



Oliko tuon EBB:n kanssa kovakin säätäminen?

----------


## Näätä

Mulla ei ainakaan ole ollut keskiön kans mitään ongelmia. Ei ole narskunut ja on ollut helppo säätää kohille. Onkos sun tarkoitus ostaa violetti tai musta vai uudempi G2-geometrialla oleva? Ne on aikalailla eri pyöriä.

----------


## fob

> .... Toisaalta nykyiseen tavarajunaan (Singular Swift) verrattuna tuo oli kuitenkin vielä ihan xc-pyörän tuntuinen laite....



Kuis moinen kommentti Singularista? Omani on eloisa peli ja ilo ajaa niin maastossa kuin maantielläkin. Millainen etuhaarukka ja ohjainkannatin sulla on Swiftissä? Itse ajelen jäykällä keulalla ja 90 mm kannattimella.

----------


## MarkoKoo

> Mulla ei ainakaan ole ollut keskiön kans mitään ongelmia. Ei ole narskunut ja on ollut helppo säätää kohille. Onkos sun tarkoitus ostaa violetti tai musta vai uudempi G2-geometrialla oleva? Ne on aikalailla eri pyöriä.



Tarkoitus olisi ostaa  2009 vuosimallin rigi, 19 rungolla.

----------


## Näätä

No sitte ei kannata verrata mun ja KD:n vanhoihin Rigeihin. Ennemmin miten jengi tykkää ajella näillä Fisherin uusilla malleilla vaihteilla tai ilman. Rig on kevyt ja menee täysiä yhdellä vaihteella. Varmasti hyvä ostos kuhan et liian isoa osta. 29 ja liian iso -> tekee mieli kiertää kivikot kaukaa.

----------


## MarkoKoo

> No sitte ei kannata verrata mun ja KD:n vanhoihin Rigeihin. Ennemmin miten jengi tykkää ajella näillä Fisherin uusilla malleilla vaihteilla tai ilman. Rig on kevyt ja menee täysiä yhdellä vaihteella. Varmasti hyvä ostos kuhan et liian isoa osta. 29 ja liian iso -> tekee mieli kiertää kivikot kaukaa.



En ole aivan varma otanko 17 vai 19 tuumaisen, 19 olen vähän päässyt testaamaan mutta ei tuommoisella peinellä kurvailulla oikein mitään voi sanoa. 19 ei tuntunut huonolta, mutta pyörä näyttää kyllä aivan älyttömän isolta.

----------


## Näätä

Mulla on mittaa 190 ja ottaisin itelle ehdottomasti 19 tuumaisen rungon. Joku muu varmaan samoilla mitoilla ajais isommalla mielummin, mutta mun ajotyylillä se ei toimi. Helpolla polulla menee hyvin, mutta kivikoissa ja vaikeissa maastoissa tulee ne ongelmat. Tarpeeks pieni runko kääntyy ja isot renkaat rullaa yli. Se on toimiva yhdistelmä.

----------


## MarkoKoo

> Mulla on mittaa 190 ja ottaisin itelle ehdottomasti 19 tuumaisen rungon. Joku muu varmaan samoilla mitoilla ajais isommalla mielummin, mutta mun ajotyylillä se ei toimi. Helpolla polulla menee hyvin, mutta kivikoissa ja vaikeissa maastoissa tulee ne ongelmat. Tarpeeks pieni runko kääntyy ja isot renkaat rullaa yli. Se on toimiva yhdistelmä.



Jahas, itse olen 181 joten pitänee kokeilla sitä 17 pyörää.

----------


## fob

Nuo Gary Fisherin 29-pyörät tuntuvat pienemmiltä kuin geometriatiedot antavat ymmärtää. Kannattaa kokeilla ennen ostopäätöstä.

----------


## Jartsu01

> Jahas, itse olen 181 joten pitänee kokeilla sitä 17 pyörää.



Suosittelen niinikään kokeilua, itsellä 19" Pargon ja pituutta 180 ja hyvin on toiminut. Muutamaa teknistä alamäkeä lukuunottamatta sillä on mennut samat polut kuin omalla 26" täpäri Stumpjumperilla.

----------


## Ahven

Tämä nyt ei ehkä ihan liity ketjuun, mutta en viitsi uuttakaan aloittaa. Itsellä tarkoitus aloittaa maastopyöräily enempi vakavissaan ja tarkoitus siirtyä joustokeulahybridistä maastopyörään. Hintoja seuraillu, niin jäykkäperämaasturiin varmaan menisi se tonni vähintään. 

Asiaa miettiessäni tuli semmoinen ajatus mieleen, että jos tekis omasta hybridistä enempi maastokelpoisen. Kuitenkin Deore/XT osasarjaa. Jos vaihtais Suntourin (suosituksia keulaksi???) keulan parempaan, renkaat karkeampiin ja leveämpiin ja riisuis lokarit ym semmoiset pois. Samoin vaihtais säädettävän stemmin ja joustosatulan jäykkiin versioihin. Eikö näin tulis ihan täysverinen 29er maasturi? 

Mitä mieltä ootte asiasta? Onko täysin kuolleena syntynyt idea? Hybridin runkogeometria ei varmaan ihan vastaa maastopyörän geometriaa. Mikä vaikutus tällä on ajamiseen? Ei varmaankaan oo parhaimmillaan teknisessä maastossa, mutta miten helpommassa maastossa? Kommenttia asiasta puolesta ja vastaan  :Cool:  :No huh!:  :Sarkastinen:  :Nolous:  :Leveä hymy:  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Ahven

Kiitti linkistä. Hyvä artikkeli.

----------


## Juza72

Olisi aivan huikea homma jos joku foorumilaisista pystyisi tarjoamaan 29" täpärillä edes 5 minuutin koeajon jossain päin pääkaupunkiseutua, mutta kuitenkin näillä ah niin mukavilla juurakkobulevardeilla. Löytyiskö joku :Nolous: ??? 

Itsellä on iso investointi edessä uuteen pyörään ja tämä 29"-kohkaus (hyvässä mielessä  :Leveä hymy: ) pitäisi saada jotenkin mittasuhteisiin ihan oman kokemuksen pohjalta.

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Oliko tuon EBB:n kanssa kovakin säätäminen?



No, ei siinä mitään niin kovin ihmeellistä, mutta kun tuo kiilasysteemi on riittävän aikaa paikallaan, niin aika lujasti saa ruuvata, että se helpottaa. Sitten taas takaisin päin kiristäminen niin, että se ei natisisi, vaatii jonnii verran momenttia.

Siihen suhteutettuna, että näiden vaihteettomien vehkeiden pitäisi olla varmojen tietojen mukaan ongelmattomia ja helppokäyttöisiä vaihteellisiin verrattuna, niin SRAM X.0 2x9 -systeemi vs. Rigin EBB murtaa kyllä helposti tuon myytin.  :Leveä hymy: 





> Kuis moinen kommentti Singularista? Omani on eloisa peli ja ilo ajaa niin maastossa kuin maantielläkin. Millainen etuhaarukka ja ohjainkannatin sulla on Swiftissä? Itse ajelen jäykällä keulalla ja 90 mm kannattimella.



No, kuis? Toista kiloa ylimääräistä massaa verrattuna vaihteelliseenkin kaksysiin ei voi olla tuntumatta. Keulana on ollut sekä oma vaaleansininen jäykkä, että 05 ja 09 -malliset Rebat. Kyllä siinä melko selvä ero on, kun ajaa peräkkäiset lenkit Mamasitalla ja tuolla ankkurilla.

Mutta, joka tapauksessa aivan hauska peli silloin, kun ei yritäkään pitää minkäänlaista vauhtia yllä. Ehkä kuitenkin joku Selma tms. voisi olla enempi mun valinta vaihteettomaksi...

----------


## fob

> No, kuis? Toista kiloa ylimääräistä massaa verrattuna vaihteelliseenkin kaksysiin ei voi olla tuntumatta. Keulana on ollut sekä oma vaaleansininen jäykkä, että 05 ja 09 -malliset Rebat. Kyllä siinä melko selvä ero on, kun ajaa peräkkäiset lenkit Mamasitalla ja tuolla ankkurilla.
> 
> Mutta, joka tapauksessa aivan hauska peli silloin, kun ei yritäkään pitää minkäänlaista vauhtia yllä. Ehkä kuitenkin joku Selma tms. voisi olla enempi mun valinta vaihteettomaksi...



Ok. Mulla on se valmistuksesta poistunut vaihteellinen malli, jossa ei ole EBB-lisukkeita mukana raahattavaksi.  Lisäksi omaa massaa on sen verran, ettei siinä sadat grammat tunnu missään :Leveä hymy: . Onneksi jaloissa on vielä voima riittänyt...

----------


## MarkoKoo

Jaa että tuo GF rigi/EBB on huono yhdistelmä?

----------


## Salomo

No toivottavasti ei tyystin huono yhdistelmä, kun tommonen -09 Rig tuli pari päivää sitten hommattua. Kavereilla on noita (tosin vanhempia) ollut ja heiltä en ainakaan mitään negatiivista tuosta kuullut.

Erittäin hauskalta vekottimelta tuo kyllä tuntuu ja tuo aika lailla uutta kulmaa koko hommaan, vaikka kovin paljoa en tietenkään vielä ole laitteella ehtinyt ajaa. Aikasempi kokemus on yksinomaan 120mm joustavasta 26 täpäristä, joten kokolailla on erituntuista tuolla on kohkata menemään.   

Ei millään malttaisi odottaa että taas pääsee tolla kurjistelemaan.

----------


## MarkoKoo

> No toivottavasti ei tyystin huono yhdistelmä, kun tommonen -09 Rig tuli pari päivää sitten hommattua. Kavereilla on noita (tosin vanhempia) ollut ja heiltä en ainakaan mitään negatiivista tuosta kuullut.
> 
> Erittäin hauskalta vekottimelta tuo kyllä tuntuu ja tuo aika lailla uutta kulmaa koko hommaan, vaikka kovin paljoa en tietenkään vielä ole laitteella ehtinyt ajaa. Aikasempi kokemus on yksinomaan 120mm joustavasta 26 täpäristä, joten kokolailla on erituntuista tuolla on kohkata menemään. 
> 
> Ei millään malttaisi odottaa että taas pääsee tolla kurjistelemaan.



No huomenna käyn minäkin ostamassa moisen kulkineen, vuosimallia 09.

----------


## juminy

> Jaa että tuo GF rigi/EBB on huono yhdistelmä?



Ei mulla ainakaan ole ollut mitään sanomista. Tai on, hyvää, kun vertaan peace 9r:iin ja Inbred 29eriin (jossa siis ei ole). YMMV.

----------


## Zei

> Mutta, joka tapauksessa aivan hauska peli silloin, kun ei yritäkään pitää minkäänlaista vauhtia yllä. Ehkä kuitenkin joku Selma tms. voisi olla enempi mun valinta vaihteettomaksi...



Sivuhuomautus: kannattaa ottaa nämä tällaset aina suhteutettuna jokaisen omiin mieltymysiin. Kiovan Dynamo esim. ajaa käsittääkseni mieluiten/eniten kovavauhtisia, tasapohjasia xc-polkuja, "kisa/ajokoira"-tyyliin. Eikö? 

Pk-seudun teknisillä juurakkopoluilla taas (varsinkin jos haluaa ajaa vain hauskanpidon vuoksi) tuo Singular toimii mainiosti, kaikki paikat olen ajanut sillä mitkä menevät 26" täysjoustollakin, lukuunottamatta muutamaa jyrkkää vähän pidempää nousua (ja tämäkin enemmän johtuen sinkulan yhdestä välityksestä, ei pyörän ominaisuuksista).

----------


## MarkoKoo

> Sivuhuomautus: kannattaa ottaa nämä tällaset aina suhteutettuna jokaisen omiin mieltymysiin. Kiovan Dynamo esim. ajaa käsittääkseni mieluiten/eniten kovavauhtisia, tasapohjasia xc-polkuja, "kisa/ajokoira"-tyyliin. Eikö? 
> 
> Pk-seudun teknisillä juurakkopoluilla taas (varsinkin jos haluaa ajaa vain hauskanpidon vuoksi) tuo Singular toimii mainiosti, kaikki paikat olen ajanut sillä mitkä menevät 26" täysjoustollakin, lukuunottamatta muutamaa jyrkkää vähän pidempää nousua (ja tämäkin enemmän johtuen sinkulan yhdestä välityksestä, ei pyörän ominaisuuksista).



Minulla tuo käyttö on juuri tuota työmatka/hauskanpito ajamista, ei ole kiire mihinkään.

----------


## Jartsu01

Onkohan tälle sektorille tullut uutta tarjontaa.

Itsellä tällä hetkellä listalla spessun epic ja stumppi, giantin anthem ja konan heihei, 

Eli onko tähän kisaan ilmoittautunut muita Tahko kelpoisia täysjoustoja?

----------


## perttime

Onhan Santa Cruzilla Tallboy Carbon

Bansheen Prime taitaa ehtiä tuotantoon vasta 2012.

----------


## Yeti

> Onkohan tälle sektorille tullut uutta tarjontaa.
> 
> Itsellä tällä hetkellä listalla spessun epic ja stumppi, giantin anthem ja konan heihei, 
> 
> Eli onko tähän kisaan ilmoittautunut muita Tahko kelpoisia täysjoustoja?



Muitakin löytyy. Trek Gary Fisher Hifi 29 on erittäin pätevä pyörä, käytännössä alumiiniversio Superfly 100:sta. Salsa Spearfish tulee ulos nyt talvella ja on jopa kohtalaisen edullinen.

----------


## Mike

> Salsa Spearfish tulee ulos nyt talvella ja on jopa kohtalaisen edullinen.




Toi on aika namu!

----------


## Laurikl

Minkäs verran nuo teidän täysjousto 29" painavat? Mielenkiinnosta punnitsin oman Big maman ja 13,5 kg näytti henkilövaaka.

----------


## tehaku

Mulla on hieman viritelty Jamis Durango 29. Sen alkuperäinen paino oli 14 kiloa polkimien kanssa. Joustohaarukan, penkin ja vanteiden vaihdon jälkeen painoa on 13.1 kiloa.

----------


## Marsusram

> Minkäs verran nuo teidän täysjousto 29" painavat?



RM Altitude henkilövaa'alla punnittuna on hilkun alle 12,5 nykyvirityksessä.

----------


## fob

> Muitakin löytyy. Trek Gary Fisher Hifi 29 on erittäin pätevä pyörä, käytännössä alumiiniversio Superfly 100:sta.



Jep. Teki minustakin nopeamman ja kestävämmän. :Hymy: 
Hifi Pro, vm 2010, paino on ajokuntoisena nykyvarustuksessa noin 12,5 kg. Koko on XL eli 21".

----------


## mme

> Minkäs verran nuo teidän täysjousto 29" painavat?



Kovasti on kevyttä kalustoa, joten heitetään vähän toistakin ääripäätä. Eli Niner WFO taitaa painaa tällä hetkellä noin 15.5kg. Tuosta on tosin 2.7kg pelkkää rengasta.

----------


## J T K

2010 vuosimallin 19" Hifi Deluxen paino lienee vakiovarusteilla 12,5kg kieppeissä. Asentaen kevyempää rengastusta litkuilla sekä vaihtaen satula ja satulaputki sekä kampisatsi uusiksi ja ollaan ~11kg korvissa, ehkä allekin.

Sitten kun puhutaan talvivarustuksesta ja alle vaihdetaan esim. jyhkeät Nokian extreme 294:t niin puntari näyttänee n.14,5kg lukemaa.

----------


## thomas_s

Uusimmassa Bike lehdessä oli testissä kevyet 29er hardtailit melko laajalla hintahaitarilla. Kannattaa lukea jos on jotain sentyyppistä hakemassa. Osa pyöristä oli tosi kevyitä, lähellä 9kg. Mukana oli Specialized, Cannondale, Scott, Niner, joku titaanirunkoinen + pari muuta. Kahdessa mallissa oli keulana jokin mielenkiintoisen näköinen kevyehkö linkkuhässäkkä. 

Mielenkiintosen näköinen ei ole sama asia kuin kaunis.

----------


## Laurikl

Taisi tulla kalliiksi kysellä painoja.... Mistähän sitä lähtis omasta painoa raksimaan pois  :Hymy:  Mielestäni koitin valita vielä aika kevyitä ja laadukkaita osiakin, prkl.

----------


## Jman

> Taisi tulla kalliiksi kysellä painoja.... Mistähän sitä lähtis omasta painoa raksimaan pois  Mielestäni koitin valita vielä aika kevyitä ja laadukkaita osiakin, prkl.



Miten ois vaikka tämmöset kiekot 1590g/setti: http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Wheels...0g::30824.html

Kammet keraamisella keskiölaakerilla 710g: http://www.actionsports.de/gb/Compon...0g::24523.html

----------


## Laurikl

Sopuhintaiset kiekot ovat kyllä, mutta tarkoitettu lasten pyöriin (kuskin paino maks 85 kg)  

Kai se tulee tuo pyörä ajettua loppuun nykyisessä kokoonpanossaan

----------


## izmo

Huhun mukaan yksi parempi kotimainen maastokuskikin aikoo ajaa ensi kaudella 29" Trekin muovipyörällä :Cool:

----------


## izmo

> Etsäviitsisitsä kertoa enempää?



Ei kuski vielä osannut päättää onko se takajousto vai ei mutta itte suosittelin pelkkää etujoustoo kun tuntuu osaavan ajaa pahassa maastossa kovaa :Cool:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä 29 tuumaisia namuja, Independentin karkkipajalta...



http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/11/19/...nsition-paint/

----------


## izmo

Onkohan noissa 29" Fokseissa tyyyppivikana että alkaa tuleen väljää liukuputkiin ja keula alkaa heiluun.. tänään huomattiin lenkillä kahdessa vuoden vanhassa pyörässä jokka olleet kevyessä käytössä :Sekaisin:

----------


## Itsok

Ootko pessyt voimakkaalla vesisuihkulla pyörää?
Entäs kuinka usein huollat/huollatat keulan?

 :Vink:

----------


## SingleSeppis

> Onkohan noissa 29" Fokseissa tyyyppivikana että alkaa tuleen väljää liukuputkiin ja keula alkaa heiluun.. tänään huomattiin lenkillä kahdessa vuoden vanhassa pyörässä jokka olleet kevyessä käytössä



Itsellä 2008 mallin F29 rlc foksi ja klappia on tullu. Liukuholkkeja ei pysty kuulemma vaihtamaan vaan pitäis vaihtaa kokonaan uudet alajalat. Niitä vaan ei saa enää 9 mm. akselille joten menis samalla etunapakin uusiksi. Melko kallista... Seuraavan keulan valitsen sillä silmällä että sen huoltaminen on helppoa ja kuluvien osien vaihtaminen järjellä ajateltu. Tosin keula toimii hyvin vaikka klappia onkin. Jarrut pitää vaan olla kunnolla säädössään ettei rupee alamäessä täristämään.

----------


## Itsok

> Itsellä 2008 mallin F29 rlc foksi ja klappia on tullu. Liukuholkkeja ei pysty kuulemma vaihtamaan vaan pitäis vaihtaa kokonaan uudet alajalat. Niitä vaan ei saa enää 9 mm. akselille joten menis samalla etunapakin uusiksi. Melko kallista... Seuraavan keulan valitsen sillä silmällä että sen huoltaminen on helppoa ja kuluvien osien vaihtaminen järjellä ajateltu. Tosin keula toimii hyvin vaikka klappia onkin. Jarrut pitää vaan olla kunnolla säädössään ettei rupee alamäessä täristämään.



Kysypäs liukuholkkien vaihdosta vielä täältä:
http://www.fillariosa.fi/
Siellä niitä on ainakin myynnissä ja sälli tuntui huoltavan innolla foxin keuloja kun sinne soittelin viikko takaperin. 
Alajalkojen vaihto on jo muutenkin melko hinnakasta, niin moinen operaatio kannattaa tehdä, mikäli keula muuten on kunnossa.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Norcolla hieno hiilari tuolla Rumorin sivuilla...



http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/11/22/...ountain-bikes/

----------


## Ohiampuja

29" hiilari-namuja pukkaa ihan yhtenä kyynerpäänä...   :Sarkastinen: 



http://www.bikerumor.com/2010/11/24/...a-bit-of-dj4x/

----------


## gts/R

29" alkanut kiinnostaa oikein toden teolla. Ensisijaisesti korvaamaan 26" jäykkis työmatka-/yleispyöränä, mutta tämän ketjun luettuani myös metsään mahdollisesti korvaamaan nykyinen 26" Scalpel-täpäri. Voisiko yksi 29" jäykkäperä korvata molemmat nykyiset pyöräni, kun palkintosijoitukset eivät ole tavoitteena, vaan ainoastaan itseni voittaminen?

Scottin Scale 29 2011-mallisto miellyttää erityisesti ulkonäöllään ja hintatasokin (Pro / Elite) on inhimillinen. Sekä pro että elite -malleissa on dt swiss 485d -kiekot, onko niistä mitään kokemuksia? Ovatko ne yleisesti ottaen sellaiset, ettei niitä heti tarvitse vaihtaa?

Prossa on Reba 29 RL -keula kun taas elitessä Recon gold tk 29. Mitä eroa näillä käytännössä on?

----------


## Mikakoo

Miten olis Rosen The ride 29" 1300€ ei ole pahahinta kun katsoo osalistaa: http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/article/the-ride-29-2-2011

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Voisiko yksi 29" jäykkäperä korvata molemmat nykyiset pyöräni, kun palkintosijoitukset eivät ole tavoitteena, vaan ainoastaan itseni voittaminen?



Teknisesti kyllä. Huolella rakenneltu harrastus-peli ei välttämätä sovellu arkikäyttöön varkaiden ja ilkivallan takia. Kaupunki / maaseutu akselilla on tietysti isoja eroja tässä varkausriskissä...

----------


## izmo

Parasta isopyörästä muovipyörää ei viittis parkkiin jättään ihan pimeeseen kaupunkiin mutta jos on toinen "kurapyörä" niin sillä ajelee kauppamatkat...
jos isopyörä hyvin rakennettu niin eiköhän sillä palkintopallille voi päästä :Cool:

----------


## gts/R

Pyörähän voi lähteä jos on lähteäkseen, oli se sitten kallis tai halpa. 

Takaisin aiheeseen: Onko noiden Scottien osavalinnoista mitään kommentoitavaa?

----------


## izmo

Vertaansa vailla luokassaan ja jäykkyys, suorituskykyä ja vastinetta, Recon tekee high-end-ominaisuuksia saatavilla arjen ratsastajia. Incorporating external rebound adjustment and the control that comes with 32mm upper tubes, the Recon will take your riding to new places. Sisältävät ulkoinen rebound säätö ja ohjaus, joka tulee 32mm ylä putket, Recon vie ratsastus uusiin 
paikkoihin.

noin sanotaan Reconista... ittellä aikoinaan Reba isopyöräsinkulassa ja ei siittä huonoo sanottavaa jäänyt 7000km ajon jälkeen

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/pr...0/55509/217950

http://www.scott-sports.com/us_en/pr...0/55501/217949

itte ottasin Pro mallin tai miettisin RC mallia ?

----------


## Ohiampuja

Radarilla turinaa Konan 29" Kahunasta...

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...ahuna-10-36282

----------


## goljat

Sellainen on mulla jäänyt epäselväsi että onko noi 29" fillarit oikeasti vannekooltaan se 29"
Jotenkin muistan jostain lukeneeni että siihen menisi paikoilleen 28" päälikumit. Eihän se silloin ole mikään oikea 29"
Vai onko tämä Nishiki ainoa oikeasti 29" renkailla oleva? kun siinä mainostetaankin että eka suomen markinoilla oleva 29" renkailla oleva maasturi 
http://nishiki.fi/mallisto/bigfoot/bigfoot-x-29
Ja noi muut nishikin 29" onkin 28"?? 
Juu juu tiedän mielipiteenne nishikeistä. Mutta näin yleensä onko myynnissä sellaisia 29 maastureita jotka ovatkin oikeasti sen 28"??

----------


## Yeti

> Sellainen on mulla jäänyt epäselväsi että onko noi 29" fillarit oikeasti vannekooltaan se 29"
> ...



Kaksysien vannekoko on 28". 29" on ainoastaan markkinointikikka.

----------


## JiiH

29" on 29" ihan samassa mielessä kuin 26" on 26", kyse ei ole vanteen koosta vaan renkaan suurimmasta halkaisijasta, noin suurin piirtein - renkaiden korkeuksissa on tietysti eroja. 29" ja 28" renkaat menevät vanteelle, jonka halkaisija on 622mm (eli n. 24,5 tuumaa!), 26" renkaat 559mm (eli vain 22 tuumaa). Noihin kun lisää kahteen kertaan sen vähän yli kaksi tuumaa mitä maastorenkaan korkeus yleensä on, niin tulos on suunnilleen 29 ja 26.

http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire_sizing.html

----------


## goljat

Eli tohon 29" pyörään saakin ihan normi 28" kumit vanteille.

----------


## izmo

> Eli tohon 29" pyörään saakin ihan normi 28" kumit vanteille.



saa mutta ulkonäkö kärsii pikkasen... mullakin superkärpäsessa nyt takana joku cc rengas :Irvistys:

----------


## kide

> Vai onko tämä Nishiki ainoa oikeasti 29" renkailla oleva? kun siinä mainostetaankin että eka suomen markinoilla oleva 29" renkailla oleva maasturi 
> http://nishiki.fi/mallisto/bigfoot/bigfoot-x-29
> Ja noi muut nishikin 29" onkin 28"?? 
> Juu juu tiedän mielipiteenne nishikeistä. Mutta näin yleensä onko myynnissä sellaisia 29 maastureita jotka ovatkin oikeasti sen 28"??



Toi Nishikin lause varmaan viittaa jonnekin kymmenen vuoden taakse, jolloin Bigfoot taisi olla ensimmäinen isopyörämaasturi Suomen markkinoilla. Tarkoittaa siis, että mallilla on pitkähköt perinteet. 

26-tuumaisen (559 mm vanne) ja 29-tuumaisen (622 mm vanne) maasturin välissä on vielä nk. 650b (584 mm vanne). Tätä kai jotkut ovat sanoneet "vanhaksi 26-tuumaiseksi" eli alkuperäisessä käyttötarkoituksessa 26 tuumaa tulee täyteen vähän isommalla vanteella ja pienemmällä renkaalla. Esimerkiksi Haro Beasley. On kyllä todella harvinainen koko. Lisäksi joskus oli mummo-, retki- ja maantiepyörissä 630 mm sekä 635 mm vanteita.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Kukaan ei puhu täällä Cannondalen 29" fillareista... Itselläni olisi mahdollisuus saada 2011 Cannondale Flash 29er Hi-mod 3 edulliseen hintaan, mutta en yhtään tiedä olisiko siinä hyvä merkki aloittaa kaks-ysittely. 

Vaihtoehtona samaan hintaluokkaan olisi tarjolla 26" 2011 Anthem X:ää ja valinnan tuska on valtava!

Onko teillä viisaammilla tietoa minkälaisia mielipiteitä Flash Carbon 29" on herättänyt maailmalla?

----------


## goljat

Eli nishiki aloitti bigfootilla, ja muut merkit tulevat matkien perässä. Saas nähdä jos myisi 26" canyonin pois ja ostaisi Nishikin tilalle  http://nishiki.fi/mallisto/bigfoot/bigfoot-x-29 Kun toi 26" on mulle melkein 190cm pitkälle vähän kuin "lasten" fillarilla ajaisi. Ja kokemuksieni mukaan nishiki kestää. Edellinen nishikihybridi joitakin kymmeniä tuhansia, ja nykyisellä 2 vuotta takana 6tkm, mitään vikaa ei ole kummassakaan ollut. En kyllä ymmärrä miksi nishikiä täällä haukutaan.

----------


## JackOja

> ..En kyllä ymmärrä miksi nishikiä täällä haukutaan....



Eihän sitä täällä haukuta  :Sekaisin:

----------


## BONK

> Eli nishiki aloitti bigfootilla, ja muut merkit tulevat matkien perässä. Saas nähdä jos myisi 26" canyonin pois ja ostaisi Nishikin tilalle  http://nishiki.fi/mallisto/bigfoot/bigfoot-x-29 Kun toi 26" on mulle melkein 190cm pitkälle vähän kuin "lasten" fillarilla ajaisi. Ja kokemuksieni mukaan nishiki kestää. Edellinen nishikihybridi joitakin kymmeniä tuhansia, ja nykyisellä 2 vuotta takana 6tkm, mitään vikaa ei ole kummassakaan ollut. En kyllä ymmärrä miksi nishikiä täällä haukutaan.



Itsellä on (muistaakseni) yhdeksän vuotta ollut Nishikin X-29 Bigfoot ja minulla ei ole muuta kuin hyvää sanottavaa kyseisestä laitteesta. Minulle se on toiminut enemmänkin arki- kuin maastopyöränä ja siksi ei noita ankarien maastomiehien kritiikkejä ole tarvinnut omalta osalta komppailla. Sen mitä maastossa menen, niin suht' helppoja reittejä ajelen ja niihin on ominaisuudet riittäneet. Kovemmassa rymistelyssä keulan toki vaihtaisin heti parempaan. Itsekin olen 191 cm pitkä ja tällä mitalla satakiloiselle äijälle jäykkäperäinen 29" on oikeastaan ainoa järkevä ratkaisu. Ihan samat fiilikset oli aikanaan itsellä kun oli aikaisemmin 26" alla eli jompi kumpi oli väärää kokoa, fillari tai kuski  :Vink: 

Nyt X-29 on kuitenkin minulla tullut tiensä päähän sikäli, että kaikki kuluvat osat täytyisi uusia, keulasta alkaen. Laskeskelin, että täydellinen uudelleenkalustus tulisi selkeästi edullisemmaksi kuin uuden hankinta, joten saattaahan tuo olla, että X-29 saa jatkaa seuraavankin kymmenvuotiskauden. 

Joka tapauksessa, 29" linjalla jatketaan.

----------


## mantis

Samoilla linjoilla mennään kuin muut. 190cm mittaa ja 29" jäykkäperä alla. Tuo on kyllä paras talvipyörä mitä olemassa on. Maastoon olis kyllä melkeen saanu olla 29"-täpäri vähän loivemmilla kulmilla.

----------


## J T K

Olen itseäni kiitellyt 29er täpärin hankinnasta. Selkävikaisena ja muutenkin lievästi kädettömänä pyörä katsoo tunaroivan kuskin touhuja läpi pinnojensa, vihjaillen samalla miten kannattaisi ajaa..

----------


## niilo

Tänne myös tulossa 194cm kuskille 29er täpäri vuoden alussa. Odotukset on kovat..

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä yksi päiväuni...    :Hymy: 



http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...elite-11-42116

----------


## Mr Hyde

Sakemannit testasivat jäykkäperä 29:ejä uusimmassa Bike-lehdessä. Tulokset on nähtävissä tämän linkin takana löytyvästä PDF-tiedostosta: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3757

----------


## goljat

On muuten aika nätti Fisheri
http://twentynineinches.com/wp-conte...wyer_gray1.jpg

----------


## miq

> Sakemannit testasivat jäykkäperä 29:ejä uusimmassa Bike-lehdessä. Tulokset on nähtävissä tämän linkin takana löytyvästä PDF-tiedostosta: http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3757



Mitkähän olivat testattujen merkkien tarkemmat mallinimet? En ainakaan itse heti löytänyt...

----------


## Mr Hyde

ALLE BIKES IN DIESEM HEFT   

29-Zoll-HARDTAILS: 

Bergamont Revox 9.1 

Bulls Copperhead 29 Plus 

Felt Nine Elite 

Giant XTC 1 

Merida Twenty Nine Lite 1800 

Rose Mr. Ride 2 

Scott Scale 29 Elite 

Specialized Stumpjumper Comp 29 

Trek X-Caliber 29

----------


## miq

> ALLE BIKES IN DIESEM HEFT   
> 
> 29-Zoll-HARDTAILS: 
> 
> ...



Danke!

----------


## Ski

paljonko X-Caliber painaa 2011 ?

----------


## Patterson

Katselin tuon Rose:n geometrioita ja rungon kokosuosituksia. En osaa sanoa kulmista ja muista vaikuttavista tekijöistä, mutta vaakaputken pituus verrattuna kokosuosituksiin on aikalailla eri kuin muilla valmistajilla.

L-kokoisessa rungossa vaakaputki on vain 615mm ja sitä suositellaa 194cm pituuteen asti. XL:n suositus on taas siitä 205cm pituuteen asti ja vaakaputki on 635cm.

Osaako joku asiasta enemmän ymmärtävä valaista, miten nuo geometriat ja koko suositukset vastaavat muiden valmistajien vastaavia?


http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/mr...6-2011-446755/

----------


## TimoP

Koko-suosituksia olen minäkin vähän ihmetellyt, itse Scott:n tapauksessa.

Scott:n Scale ja Scale 29 -malleissa on molemmissa XL-koossa vaakaputkea 640 mm. Isopyöräisen "reach" on 19 mm lyhyempi ja "stack" 24 mm korkeampi kuin pikkupyöräisen.

Scottin suositusten ("Size chart" yllä olevista linkeistä) mukaan minä (189 cm) osun nätisti keskelle pikkupyöräisen XL-kokoa mutta isopyöräisen tapauksessa olen jossain L- ja XL-kokojen välissä. Olisiko arvon raadilla sivistyneitä arvauksia tai jopa tietoa mistä tämä ero johtuu?

----------


## Trifon

> ALLE BIKES IN DIESEM HEFT   
> 
> 29-Zoll-HARDTAILS: 
> 
> Bergamont Revox 9.1 
> 
> Bulls Copperhead 29 Plus 
> 
> Felt Nine Elite 
> ...



Näin testifriikkinä tämä testi olis pakko saada jotenkin käännettyä englanniksi. Tuohon listaan kun lisäisi tämän 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO29SC...al-29er-pro-xt

niin olis rivissä oikeastaan kaikki kiinnostavat ja realistiset fillarit.

----------


## TimoP

> Näin testifriikkinä tämä testi olis pakko saada jotenkin käännettyä englanniksi. Tuohon listaan kun lisäisi tämän 
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO29SC...al-29er-pro-xt
> 
> niin olis rivissä oikeastaan kaikki kiinnostavat ja realistiset fillarit.



Eikö tämä Ninerin versio ole kiinnostava vai eikö se ole realistinen?

Itseäni toi ainakin kiinnostaisi, sen verran hyvältä saman firman S.I.R. täysjäykkänä sinkulana tuntuu...

----------


## Trifon

No joo, Saksassa (Revolution Sports) "vain"  2359e joten on siinä ja siinä onko realistinen.. Kiinnostava kyllä. 

Vähän Offtopic: *Giant Recalls Anthem X 29er Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard*

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/news/15305/

Merida kutsunut S-Pressoja takaisin: http://www.merida-bikes.com/en_int/

Mikäs näitä laatumerkkejä oikein vaivaa?

----------


## mtok77

Santa Cruzilta jäykkäperäinen 29

----------


## Ohiampuja

Saman Cruzin meinasin linkittää.  :Hymy: 

Ei olisi harmittanut, jos pukki olisi tuon säkistään kaivanut... :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Vähän Offtopic: *Giant Recalls Anthem X 29er Bicycles Due to Fall Hazard*
> 
> http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/news/15305/
> Mikäs näitä laatumerkkejä oikein vaivaa?



Bikerumor oli haastatellut Giantin edustajaa, joka kertoi että tehtaan sisäisissä testeissä oli havaittu riski rungon riittämättömästä kestävyydestä. 

Toimenpide oli tehdä recall, joka koski noin 300 pyörää, ennen kuin kukaan ehti vahingoittua. 

Muutos uudessa, post-recall, Anthem X 29er:ssa on hieman enemmän materiaalia vaakaputken takapäässä.

----------


## kova laki

Olen hankkimassa jäykkäperäistä 29er pyörää. Kaipaisin arvon foorumistien näkemyksiä Trek Paragonin (Gary Fisher Collection) ja Specialized Jumpjumperin eroista, eritoten geometrian osalta: siis siitä, miten nuo mahdolliset erot tuntuvat käytännön ajossa jne. Seuraavassa linkin pyörien tietoihin:

http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes...tails/paragon/

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/...nuItemId=14871

Maastopyörää olen ajanut viimeksi 90-luvun puolivälissä, maantiepyörää viimeiset vuodet suhteellisen aktiivisesti. Ensimmäisen maantiepyörän ostin itselleni liian suurikokoisena, vaikka sitä ennen ostopäätöstäni kunnolla koeajoinkin. Kenties tästä johtuen en ole täysin varma omista koeajokokemuksistani yllä mainitsemieni pyörien suhteen; tai tarkemmin ottaen tuon Paragonin suhteen. Olen 183 cm pitkä, pitkäjalkainen (sisäsauma 88cm) ja lyhytselkäinen. Olen koeajanut sekä spessua, että Paragonia, kokoa 19". Spessun osalta koko 19" on varmasti passeli, mutta tuon Paragonin suhteen en ole täysin varma olisiko koko 19" vai 21". Jälkimmäinen koko ei ollut koeajettavissa, eikä myyjä ollut mielestäni riittävän ammattitaitoinen minua koon valinnassa auttaakseen. Mitä mieltä olette asian suhteen? Kumpi noista Paragoneista kuulostaisi teidän korvaanne sopivammalta? Entä mitkä asiat puoltaisivat spessun valintaa?

Spessu siis sopisi ja sen mahdollisesti voisinkin ostaa, mutta: Paragon houkuttelee intuitiivisesti enemmän ja sen saisi käyttöön miltei heti. Lisäksi siinä on Foxin keula, mikä jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt on selvästi spessua parempi. Kiitosta vaan sille joka vaivautuisi tilannetta kanssani pohtimaan.

Mahdolliset ehdotukset mielestänne yllä mainittuja hinta/laatusuhteeltaan paremmista <2000euron pyöristä otetaan vastaan.

----------


## Ohjaan

Uusimmassa Fillari-lehdessä luki, että Gary Fisherit ovat aikaisemmin olleet 29ien mittapuu ajettavuuden suhteen, mutta Spessu on nyt mennyt ohi ja vienyt ajetttavuuden eri tasolle. Keulojen erot ovat käsitykseni mukaan aika marginaaliset. GF:n keulassa on enemmän offsetia, joten jos keulaa joskus haluaisi vaihtaa toiseksi, mikä tahansa aftermarket keula ei sovi, ellei halua huonontaa ajettavuutta.

----------


## J T K

Tuohon kokoasiaan mielipiteenä, että 19":een päätyisin noilla mitoilla (Paragonin ohjaamon pituus hivenen pidempi). Itse ajan GF Hifillä joka on 19" ja minun mitat ovat paria senttiä lyhyemmät 181cm, jalka 86cm. 29erit ovat muutenkin isoja sanan varsinaisessa merkityksessä ja 21" on mielestäni reilusti pidemmälle kaverille oikeampi koko. Käsiteltävyys menee aivan mahdottomaksi liian isolla rungolla. 

Sitten tuosta vertailuasetelmasta. Sanoisin niin, että kummatkin tulevat tarjoamaan mahtavia ajofiiliksiä, vertailukohdat kun ovat yhtäkaukana kuin itsellänikin oli pyörää hankkiessa. Nykypäivän pyörät ovat miljoona valovuotta edellä ysärivehkeitä. Budjetti, perstuntuma ja pyörän koko/sopivuus, ulkonäkö...se on sanottava, että vaikka GF:n leirissä olenkin,  niin omaan silmään Spessu on kyllä paremman näköinen  :Hymy: .

----------


## izmo

http://pix.rantalahti.net/albums/inb...l_IMG_3504.JPG

Tolta nayttaa 17 gary fisher 176 cm ja 77kg kuskin alla

----------


## twentyniner

Ja sehän näyttää hyvältä  :Hymy:

----------


## sucof

Voisiko joku vielä tiivistää; sopivia pyöriä hintaluokassa ~ 1000-1300€ ja käyttö talvella työmatkoille (edestakaisin n.25km). Pituutta on 197cm ja painoa n.95kg.

----------


## Dalmore

On One Scandal 29er , onkos tuosta jollain persoonakohtaisia kokemuksia? Rungon hinta olisi balanssissa rahapussin paksuuteen, mutta entäs laatu? Ajettavuus? Ensimmäistä 29 ratkaisua olen suunnittelemassa joten kokemuksia kaivataan.

----------


## kova laki

> Tuohon kokoasiaan mielipiteenä, että 19":een päätyisin noilla mitoilla (Paragonin ohjaamon pituus hivenen pidempi). Itse ajan GF Hifillä joka on 19" ja minun mitat ovat paria senttiä lyhyemmät 181cm, jalka 86cm.... Nykypäivän pyörät ovat miljoona valovuotta edellä ysärivehkeitä.



Näin tuon itsekin ajattelin, mutta mukava oli kuulla omaa mielipidettä vahvistava näkemys. Nykypäivän pyörät kun tosiaan ovat valovuosia ysäreitä edellä, ei omiin ensivaikutelmiin ole välttämättä luottaminen. Ne kun ovat omalla kohdallani olleet tarkkuudeltaan luokkaa "wau", "mahtavaa" ja "on tää joustohaarukka ihmeellinen asia". Siinä missä maantiepyörän osalta on kehittynyt jo aika tarkka haju ja tuntuma erilaisten ominaisuuksien ja mittojen sopivuudesta itselle, maastopyörien kohdalla liikun varmasti vielä pitkään hyvin yleisluontoisten tuntemusten varassa. Niin ja sitten kun parin kuukauden päästä alkaa todella tajuta pyörän koon sopivuudesta itselle, sitä toivoisi, että alla olisi juuri sellainen oikean kokoinen yksilö. 





> perstuntuma ja pyörän koko/sopivuus, ulkonäkö...se on sanottava, että vaikka GF:n leirissä olenkin, niin omaan silmään Spessu on kyllä paremman näköinen .



Kieltämättä tuo Spessu miellyttää silmää huomattavasti Trekkiä enemmän. Jälkimmäisestä merkistä en oikeastaan koskaan ole pahemmin välittänyt. Gary Fisherin suuntaan sen sijaan vetää ennen kaikkea nimen historiaan liittyvä fiilis. Tässä tapauksessa jälkimmäistä puoltaa lisäksi mainitsemani helpompi saatavuus, sekä tuntuvasti huokeampi tarjous. Olen ajatellut, että erotuksella saan pyörään tai kypärään laadukkaat valot, jotka olisi joka tapauksessa hankittava.

Lisätään vielä kiitos vastauksesta. Kiitokset myös Ohjaalle, sekä izmolle. Jälkimmäistä olen mielestäni lenkillä useasti tavannut. Asuin näet aiemmin Tampereella ja kasvot ovat jääneet Sasin lenkeiltä (?) mieleen. Joku pirun hieno menopeli silloinkin aina alla. 

Kaksyseihin liittyen vielä sellaista, että oletteko hankkineet nastarenkaita talviajoon vai ovatko perusrenkaat tms. riittäneet? Cyclocrossarilla en ilman nastoja ole ulos tohtinut, mutta jotenkin sitä voisi ajatella, että 29:ssä pito riittäisi. Jälkimmäinen ajatus tosin saattaa liittyä siihen lähes omnipotenttiin fiilikseen minkä 29er:n ohjaksissa lyhyen kokeilun aikana saavutin.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Olen hankkimassa jäykkäperäistä 29er pyörää. Kaipaisin arvon foorumistien näkemyksiä Trek Paragonin (Gary Fisher Collection) ja Specialized Jumpjumperin eroista, eritoten geometrian osalta...



Tuo 19" spessu kuulostaa hyvältä. Aika pitkä, effektiivinen vaaka 615 mm ja ohjauskulma 71,5 astetta. Siitä tulisi aika näppärä lyhyellä stemmillä. Keskiö ehkä matalahko, noin 10 mm matalampi kuin omassani. Mutta se voi kyllä vaihdella tuon verran renkaidenkin mukaan...

Mutta tuo Trekkihän pitkä on, 19" vaakaputki on 622 mm...

----------


## izmo

Tainut kasvaa Trekki vanhan Gary Fisheriin mittoihin verrattuna?

----------


## Ski

Bikeradar sivustolla uutta 29 juttua ja what mountain bike magazinessa laaja vertailu. On One Carbon Race vaikutta hyvalta myos.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Heitetään tämäkin nyt tänne, niin linkkilistaus pysyy ajantasalla.  :Hymy: 

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/articl...nd-29ers-28684

----------


## Kiituri

Kyselempä tässä samassa ketjussa ...

Onko pidempi akselivälistä (>118cm) 29 täysjoustoa jossa silti kohtuu matala vaakaputki?
Sen mitä olen noiden 29ein geometrioita katsellut niin ovat joka lyhempiä kuin 26.

----------


## Tank Driver

> On muuten aika nätti Fisheri
> http://twentynineinches.com/wp-conte...wyer_gray1.jpg




On muuten. Mitäs tollasesta täytyy maksaa?

----------


## L.A.D.E

Maahantuojan ovh 1299,00....

----------


## Tank Driver

Ei paha, liian kallis vain.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Lisää 29er spekulointia... http://singletrack.competitor.com/20...-a-touch_10872

----------


## akkki

Kertokaas 29" gurut tuodaanko Spessun Camper Pro 29" eurooppaan lainkaan? Suomen tuontiohjelmaan ei kuulu jostain käsittämättömästä syystä  :Sekaisin:

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Kertokaas 29" gurut tuodaanko Spessun Camper Pro 29" eurooppaan lainkaan? Suomen tuontiohjelmaan ei kuulu jostain käsittämättömästä syystä



Suomen tuontiohjelma on sama kuin Keski-Euroopan, joten 2011 vuoden mallistossa Camber 29:eria ei nähdä.

Ystävällisin terveisin,

Johan Sandqvist
Specialized Europe B.V

----------


## Hidasmuttakankee

Tuo Spessun tuontiohjelma aiheutti minullekin harmaita hiuksia, hienoa pyörää pyöreiden vuosien kunniaksi olin hankkimassa joten tämä http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/...cname=Mountain oli kiinnostuksen kohde nro.1 
No eihän tuota sitten eurooppaan tuodakaan.

Fillari lehden testissä olleen expert evo R:n 1-10 ratastus hieman arveluttaa mutta tilaukseen pyörä meni http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bc/...cname=Mountain  :Hymy:  Pyörän pitäisi saapua tammikun lopussa jolloin alkaa selviämään meneekö kammet vaihtoon että saa lisää välityksiä  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Mr Hyde

Kun valitsette Specialized.com sivuilta alueeksi Suomen, näette mallit, jotka ovat saatavissa. Tarpeet ovat erilaiset eri puolilla maailmaa ja on mahdotonta tarjota kaikkia malleja kaikkialla. Tälläkin hetkellä Specialized Europe B.V:n tuontiohjelmassa on lähes 200 mallia ja joistakin vielä useita värivaihtoehtoja, mutta vaikka valikoima on hyvinkin laaja, silti emme pysty kerralla toteuttamaan kaikkien toiveita. Kuuntelemme kuitenkin saamamme palautetta ja pyrimme olemaan ajan hermolla, kun seuraavan vuoden mallistoa lyödään lukkoon.

t. Johan Sandqvist
Specialized Europe B.V

----------


## Jartsu01

> Kun valitsette Specialized.com sivuilta alueeksi Suomen, näette mallit, jotka ovat saatavissa. Tarpeet ovat erilaiset eri puolilla maailmaa ja on mahdotonta tarjota kaikkia malleja kaikkialla. Tälläkin hetkellä Specialized Europe B.V:n tuontiohjelmassa on lähes 200 mallia ja joistakin vielä useita värivaihtoehtoja, mutta vaikka valikoima on hyvinkin laaja, silti emme pysty kerralla toteuttamaan kaikkien toiveita. Kuuntelemme kuitenkin saamamme palautetta ja pyrimme olemaan ajan hermolla, kun seuraavan vuoden mallistoa lyödään lukkoon.
> 
> t. Johan Sandqvist
> Specialized Europe B.V



Kiitos tästä  :Hymy: , eihän tässä muu auta kuin ostaa tarpeeksi monta 29" fillaria niin saadaan valikoima isommaksi  :Leveä hymy: . Ainakin itselle jäi päivitysrahaa kun Stumpjumper 29 Expertin sijasta ostin Compin (tosin ei tullut brainia)

----------


## usko juntunen

Kellään kokemusta tästä? Fillari 3/2010 koeajo jossa mainittiin mm. matalasta keskiön korkeudesta 31.5cm.  Ilmeisesti ylempänä oleva keskiö tekee 29 pyörästä järjettömän korkean?
http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/superfly-100

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Ilmeisesti ylempänä oleva keskiö tekee 29 pyörästä järjettömän korkean?



Nyt Usko takaisin piirustuspöydän ääreen.  :Leveä hymy: 

Jos keskiön korkeus ilmoitetaan maasta, niin eiköhän se x cm ole ihan sama, on siinä sitten minkä kokoisia kiekkoja tahansa ympärillä. Ja matka keskiöstä satulan päällekin näytti pysyvän samana, vaikka vaihtoikin kiekkojen kokoa...  :Vink:

----------


## usko juntunen

> Nyt Usko takaisin piirustuspöydän ääreen.



Tarkotat varmaan et vähemmän sitä tinaa vuoden vaihtuessa.. :Hymy: ) 
ontopic: En kiistä laskelmaasi, kun sen rautalangasta väänsit :Nolous:

----------


## peccco

> ... tilaukseen pyörä meni http://www.specialized.com/fi/en/bc/...cname=Mountain



...nii meni tilaukseen 1 1/2 kuukautta sitten, tulee ehkä maaliskuussa, siihen asti sinkuloidaan 69 Kuwaharalla. Nähtäväksi jää riittääkö reisissä vääntö 1x10 laatikolla, no sittehän voi aina työntää loput matkasta siis mäestä :Vink:

----------


## MTBVespa

> ...nii meni tilaukseen 1 1/2 kuukautta sitten, tulee ehkä maaliskuussa, siihen asti sinkuloidaan 69 Kuwaharalla. Nähtäväksi jää riittääkö reisissä vääntö 1x10 laatikolla, no sittehän voi aina työntää loput matkasta siis mäestä



Jaahas täällähän kirjottelee tuttuja... Vai peccco päivittää kalustoa... Perkules komee kispa on kyl tulossa! Itekkin miettiny tota 29" fillaria. Nooh kattelaan ens kesä, ku niit on ny aikas reilusti tulos baanoille, nii kerkee käyttäjä kokemuksia kuunnella. Mut jos ny oisin ostamas nii ite päätysin tähän tarjoukseen----> http://www.bikediscount.com/ItemDeta...=1&webi=0&pr=0

----------


## J T K

> Kellään kokemusta tästä? Fillari 3/2010 koeajo jossa mainittiin mm. matalasta keskiön korkeudesta 31.5cm. Ilmeisesti ylempänä oleva keskiö tekee 29 pyörästä järjettömän korkean?
> http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/superfly-100



Eikös tampereen hirmu izmo ajele tuollaisella? 

Oma kokemus sanoo, että olen päässyt vihdoinkin huipulle hifilläni  :Hymy: !

----------


## izmo

Keskiö on 31.5cm korkeella mutta ei muistaakseni oo takana tommosta jousta :Sekaisin: 



http://kide.wippiespace.com/images/i...y/DSC08592.JPG

----------


## Terwis

> ...nii meni tilaukseen 1 1/2 kuukautta sitten, tulee ehkä maaliskuussa, siihen asti sinkuloidaan 69 Kuwaharalla. Nähtäväksi jää riittääkö reisissä vääntö 1x10 laatikolla, no sittehän voi aina työntää loput matkasta siis mäestä



Jo minä ihmettelinkin että milläs sie meinaat ajella kun Trekin osat siirtyi muihin pyöriin.

----------


## peccco

> Jo minä ihmettelinkin että milläs sie meinaat ajella kun Trekin osat siirtyi muihin pyöriin.



No ku tuota....niin, vähemmän vaihteita enemmän tuskaa!

----------


## Hidasmuttakankee

> ...nii meni tilaukseen 1 1/2 kuukautta sitten, tulee ehkä maaliskuussa, siihen asti sinkuloidaan 69 Kuwaharalla. Nähtäväksi jää riittääkö reisissä vääntö 1x10 laatikolla, no sittehän voi aina työntää loput matkasta siis mäestä



Onneks olkoon hienosta pyörästä, mikäli nyt pärjäät sinkulalla niin spessulla kiipeet vaikka puuhun.
Toimitus maaliskuussa??? Minulle tulossa koon L pyörä, tein siitä kaupat joulukuun puolivälissä ja kyllä pyörän pitäisi tammikuun lopussa olla maassa. Oli miten oli niin nyt on sen verran komeat hiihtokelit että joutaa tuota tarpeen tullen odotellakin  :Hymy:

----------


## Plus

Suositelkaas jotain kevyttä (alle 2 kg) 29"-jäykkäperärunkoa, jossa on:

- Satulaputki 19-20"
- Sinkula / vaihdemahdollisuus
- Vaakaputki n. 62 cm
- Mielellään ei ihan sairaan jyrkkä ohjauskulma
- Sopii 100-120mm keulalle
- Hinta max. 1000€

----------


## Nailoni

> Suositelkaas jotain kevyttä (alle 2 kg) 29"-jäykkäperärunkoa, jossa on:
> 
> - Satulaputki 19-20"
> - Sinkula / vaihdemahdollisuus
> - Vaakaputki n. 62 cm
> - Mielellään ei ihan sairaan jyrkkä ohjauskulma
> - Sopii 100-120mm keulalle
> - Hinta max. 1000€



Tässä pari runkoo:

scott scale

On-one Scandal

----------


## Plus

Molemmat ihan hyviä, mutta sinkulamahdollisuutta kumpikaan runko ei tarjoa muuten kuin ketjunkiristimen avulla. Saahan sen tietysti hoidettua niinkin, mutta ei se nyt ole ihan yhtä nätti ratkaisu....

Scale 29" Pro olisi aika messevä peli jos siihen vaan vaihtaisi kiekot ja kammet  :Hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Scandalia saa kyllä slot dropout -mallisena, joka mahdollistaa tyylikkään sinkuloinnin ja on minulla toiminut asiallisesti. Varaukset: vaihteellisena aavistuksen hankalampi irrottaa takakiekko & säätää jarru, korvaketta ei voi uusia.

----------


## Plus

Sai ennen, mutta ei enää... Yritin aikoinaan tilata sellaisen mutta oli jo loppu  :Irvistys:

----------


## kmw

http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/pr...roducts_id=313

Menee niin vähän yli budjetin että sallittaneen. Mun seuraava hankinta on tuollainen, UGH :Leveä hymy: 

http://gunnarbikes.com/site/ hienoja ovat noittenkin tekeleet.

----------


## Lucky13

> Suositelkaas jotain kevyttä (alle 2 kg) 29"-jäykkäperärunkoa, jossa on:
> 
> - Satulaputki 19-20"
> - Sinkula / vaihdemahdollisuus
> - Vaakaputki n. 62 cm
> - Mielellään ei ihan sairaan jyrkkä ohjauskulma
> - Sopii 100-120mm keulalle
> - Hinta max. 1000€



Mythic (Banshee) Paradox? Ei ole kylläkään kevyt eikä suoraan sinkuloitava, mutta edullinen ja geometrialtaan mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## Terwis

> No ku tuota....niin, vähemmän vaihteita enemmän tuskaa!



Kuopijon kivikoissa ei sitten siun perässä pysy enää mitenkään.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> 10,5kg muovipyörä ennakkotilauksessa alle 2K€. Ei paha, FRM:n hipokammet ym.



Tuo on niitä vehkeitä, joita ei pidä mennä koeajamaan tai edes katsomaan läheltä. Siitä seuraa ilmeisen pomminvarma köyhtyminen.

----------


## izmo

Itte pitäisin tota hyvänä sijoituksena... mitä enenpi ajoo niin parempi sijoitus :Vink:

----------


## miq

> 10,5kg muovipyörä ennakkotilauksessa alle 2K€. Ei paha, FRM:n hipokammet ym.



Perskules, just kun ajattelee, että vaihtoehdot rajattu kahteen niin tulee jokeri mukaan kuvioihin. Tarvii toivoo, että tuosta tulee isompia runkokokoja samalla tarjouksella kuten vähän noissa kommenteisa on-one rep vihjaa.

----------


## Lucky13

> 10,5kg muovipyörä ennakkotilauksessa alle 2K€. Ei paha, FRM:n hipokammet ym.



Pelkästään vaihtamalla nuo On-Onen kiekot vaikka Superstarin Stans pakettiin tipahtaisi paino reippaat 500g alle 350e panostuksella.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Tässä nätti täpäri. Tulikos tästä kuvasta liian iso, pitääkö ottaa pois?



http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/01/20/...ountain-bikes/

----------


## kmw

Ompas oikeasti hienon kaunis Tomac!

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

Christoph Sauserin ajatuksia 29" vs 26" ominaisuuksista. 

http://www.sauserwind.com/diary.asp 

"I am totally convinced to race the Epic 29er for rocky, tough marathon races such as the Cape-Epic, or Roc d‘Azur. 
For Cross-Country races with all the sprinting and accelerating out off the saddle, I will choose my Epic 26er. Because it is a little bit stiffer and lighter. 
Cross Country is such a racing specific discipline where every gram counts, plus the tracks normally are not as rocky as the trail I was testing on. But for general public, the big wheels are absolutely the way to go. You will get a totally new riding experience, which is comfortable, fast and smooth."

----------


## J T K

Hyvin tiivistetty...eli ei ole yhtä kaiken kattavaa pyörää, joka toimisi täydellisesti (joka sekin on täysin subjektiivinen asia) jokaisessa tilanteessa. Molempi parempi ja siihen kun lisätään sitten vielä jousituserot niin...sullahan pitäisi olla neljä erilaista maasturia + Pugsley  :Hymy:  Sitten vois olla jotain toivoa "pärjäämisestä"  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

Uusi Trekki 10.11 kg.

Ei taida isoa 29" helposti saada keijukais-luokkaan. Ainakaan kovin halvalla.  :Sarkastinen: 

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...-just-in-28972

----------


## JackOja

> Uusi Trekki...



Hieno on!

Heheh... aamulla kun toin näin niin ajattelin postata linkin tänne, mutta odottelin jos Ohiampuja hoitelis  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

> ajattelin postata linkin tänne, mutta odottelin jos Ohiampuja hoitelis



Onko minusta tullut noin ennakoitava?  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Passu

Ensinmäistä maastopyörää lähes hulluuteen asti pähkäileenä olen nyt päätynyt trekkiin ja mallit olis copia 29" ja x-caliber 29", kysymys kuuluu et huomaako tälläinen työmatkapyöräilijä tuon x-caliberin paremmuuta, vai kannattaako säästää tuo 300e ja ostaa copia, pyörän käyttö lähinnä työmatkapyöräily 11km suuntaansa ja kesällä tulis varmaan jonkinverran ajettua maastossa.

----------


## izmo

Ehkä en itte säästäis vaivasta 300 e mutta...

http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/cobia

Copiassa Toran keula, toimiva mutta pikkasen painava... Avidin mekaaniset jarrut ja kyllä nekin toimii.... muut osat myös vähän halvempaa

----------


## izmo

> Uusi Trekki 10.11 kg.
> 
> Ei taida isoa 29" helposti saada keijukais-luokkaan. Ainakaan kovin halvalla. 
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...-just-in-28972



ei ihan helposti saa... omakin Superkärpänen vaatii osien vaihtoo jonkin verran että paino saatiin alle kymmenen kiloo

----------


## Passu

Eli näin tultiin tulokseen x-caliber :Hymy:

----------


## J T K

Hyvä valinta, en usko että harmittaa jälkeenpäin.

----------


## Ski

xcaliber on hieno pyörä!

----------


## izmo

Tänään 17 km koeajossa Pehkusuolla Spessun Epic 29" ja ei vielä osaa sanoo tuntumaa kun polku oli liian hidas tänään---

----------


## Ohiampuja

> odottelin jos Ohiampuja hoitelis



Hoidellaampas lisää...   :Vink: 

Konaa karbonina...
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/01/24/...ardtail-frame/

----------


## Passu

trekin x-caliberia ei ole 19" kokoisena edes maahantuojalla, cobiaa olisi saatavana, kait tuokin on ihan ok pyörä, ainakin bike radarin sivulla kehuttiin, mitäs mieltä copiasta olette? http://static.bikeradar.com/beginner...cobia-10-36124

----------


## Ski

dämn, Pyörä-Suvalassa 17,5 tuumanen ois poistossa
http://www.pyorasuvala.fi/10

----------


## Passu

On varmaan 180cm kuskille pieni.

----------


## Haka

Kannattaa koeajaa! GF 17,5" on just passeli 177 cm pitkäselkäiselle. Tosin vm 2007 x-caliberissa on hieman eri geometria kuin nykyisessä.

----------


## izmo

> On varmaan 180cm kuskille pieni.



voi mennä ihan hyvin... jos tykkää maantie ajoasennosta niin kannatin 20 mm pitemmäksi...

----------


## Passu

> voi mennä ihan hyvin... jos tykkää maantie ajoasennosta niin kannatin 20 mm pitemmäksi...



Eli kumpi on varmempi valinta koon suhteen 17.5" vai 19" 180cm kuskille täällä poronhoitoalueella (rovaniemi) ei ole mahdollisuutta koeajoon, ja edelleen kommenttia tuosta copiasta, maantieajoasento ei ole mieleen.

----------


## J T K

Mun Hifi on 19" ja mun mitat on 181cm, jalka 86cm. Tuntuu sopivan jetsulleen 1000km ajetun kilsan tuntumalla. Ehkä se pienempikin menisi, mutta tosiaan kannatin pitäisi varmaan vaihtaa pidemmäksi, miltä se sitten tuntuisi niin...ei muuta kuin testaamaan. Ite käyn Suvalassa ens lauantaina, jotta voin tietysti käydä kokeileen miltä se tuntuisi.

Eikunjoo, tehän puhuittekin x-caliberista. No, voin mä sitäkin käydä kokeilemassa toki.

----------


## Passu

> Ehkä en itte säästäis vaivasta 300 e mutta...
> 
> http://fisherbikes.com/bike/model/cobia
> 
> Copiassa Toran keula, toimiva mutta pikkasen painava... Avidin mekaaniset jarrut ja kyllä nekin toimii.... muut osat myös vähän halvempaa



Trekin omien sivujen mukaan copiassa on hydrauliset jarrut Promax Hornet hydraulic disc brakes, 6-bolt; 160mm rotors ja pyöräkeskuksen sivuilla lukee et mekaaniset, kumpaakohan uskois, pyöräkeskuksen vuosimallikin -11 sama kuin trekin sivujen copian.

----------


## aautio

Jos budjetti kestäis 300 kalliimmankin pyörän, niin jättäisin ton Tora-keulaisen väliin. Eikä noi jarrutkaan liian häävit ole, jos tulee maastoajoa. X-caliberin osat näyttää olevan eri luokkaa. Eli ainakin mä suoraan sanoisin että jos yhtään maastoon mielit, niin älä ota cobiaa. Eron kalliimpaan huomannee painossakin?

----------


## Passu

> Jos budjetti kestäis 300 kalliimmankin pyörän, niin jättäisin ton Tora-keulaisen väliin. Eikä noi jarrutkaan liian häävit ole, jos tulee maastoajoa. X-caliberin osat näyttää olevan eri luokkaa. Eli ainakin mä suoraan sanoisin että jos yhtään maastoon mielit, niin älä ota cobiaa. Eron kalliimpaan huomannee painossakin?



Budjetti kyllä kestää tuon 300e mutta x-caliberia ei ole tällä hetkellä 19 tuumaisena saatavana, copia taas olisi saatavilla, onko copia tosiaan noin paljon huonompi verrattaessa x-caliberiin?

----------


## Isä nitro

Olen joskus pähkäillyt samaa asiaa eli Cobia vai jokin kalliimpi GF. Cobia ajettiin What Mountain Bikessa nro 111 (Bikeradarissa ilmeisesti tiivistelmä tästä) eli viime kesänä, ja arviot olivat ylistävät. Ennen kaikkea hinta-laatusuhde nousi keskeiseksi argumentiksi. Mutta kyseessä ei ole mikään kompromissi, vaan maastossakin pyörä osoittautui hyväksi . "_It copes with all types of terrain superbly_". Ja kyllä testin mukaan, samoin kuin Mountain Bike Shopin mukaan, vehkeessä on mekaaniset levyt.

Mutta onkos kenelläkään kokemusta Ridleyn 29:stä http://www.ridley-bikes.com/pd/gb/en...b/blast%2029er

Sain tästä tarjouksen eli lähtisi mukaan 1300 eurolla. Paino ei ole paha, ja levyt ovat hydrauliset.

----------


## Passu

Tämän vuoden copiassa hydrauliset jarrut, tarkistin asian pyöräkeskukselta tänään. Mistä saisit ridleyn tuohon hintaan?

----------


## Isä nitro

> Ridleyn keulassakaan ei ole yhtään hydrauliikkaa.



Juu eipä ole. Taisi tuo Passu tarvita pyörää myös maastokäyttöön ja halunnee siksi ehkä joustavan keulan. Itse himoan 29a lähinnä työmatkoille eli lumessa ja sohjossa ajamiseen talvisin. Siihen jäykkä keula sopii vallan mainiosti. Paitsi jos on kyse jäätyneestä tiestä tai muusta perunapeltotyyppisestä ratkaisusta. Samoin hydrauliset jarrut ovat tarpeelliset talvella.

Edelleen jos joku tietää tuosta Ridleystä mitään, niin kuitatkaa.

Niin ja sitä Ridley on tarjolla sielä pääkaupunkimme Mäkelänkadun läntisellä puolella ( tai Helsinginkadulla) Cycle Centerissä.

----------


## izmo

> Juu eipä ole. Taisi tuo Passu tarvita pyörää myös maastokäyttöön ja halunnee siksi ehkä joustavan keulan. Itse himoan 29a lähinnä työmatkoille eli lumessa ja sohjossa ajamiseen talvisin. Siihen jäykkä keula sopii vallan mainiosti. Paitsi jos on kyse jäätyneestä tiestä tai muusta perunapeltotyyppisestä ratkaisusta. Samoin hydrauliset jarrut ovat tarpeelliset talvella.
> 
> Edelleen jos joku tietää tuosta Ridleystä mitään, niin kuitatkaa.
> 
> Niin ja sitä Ridley on tarjolla sielä pääkaupunkimme Mäkelänkadun läntisellä puolella ( tai Helsinginkadulla) Cycle Centerissä.



Miksi hydrauliset jarrut talvella tarpeeliset? eikö Avidin mekaaniset enään pelaa?

----------


## kmw

Mun SLX muuttuvat "kumimaisiksi" kun on tarpeeksi pakkasta. Avidit toimii aina samalla tavalla.

Ridleyn 29" näyttää hienolta - ollakseen amuliinia :Hymy:

----------


## izmo

Eilen huomas pakkaslenkillä isopyörä Spessu Epikin Elixiiri jarruissa kumipallo ilmiön ja jarrujen häipymistä...

----------


## Terwis

Omissa Elixireissä samaa vaivaa ollut uudesta asti. Ilmattukkin on parin vuoden aikana pari kertaa.

Pumppaamisen jälkeen toimii taas hetken. Kumipallomaisuus palaa kun jarrua ei paina hetkeen.

Ongelmaa ei ole kuin kovilla pakkasilla.

----------


## izmo

ongelma tuntui eilen tulevan kovalla pakkasella mutta jatketaan testiajoo pikkupakkasella...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Radarilla uusi Yeti. Komea peli !



http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/catego...frame-11-42655

----------


## Passu

> Mun Hifi on 19" ja mun mitat on 181cm, jalka 86cm. Tuntuu sopivan jetsulleen 1000km ajetun kilsan tuntumalla. Ehkä se pienempikin menisi, mutta tosiaan kannatin pitäisi varmaan vaihtaa pidemmäksi, miltä se sitten tuntuisi niin...ei muuta kuin testaamaan. Ite käyn Suvalassa ens lauantaina, jotta voin tietysti käydä kokeileen miltä se tuntuisi.
> 
> Eikunjoo, tehän puhuittekin x-caliberista. No, voin mä sitäkin käydä kokeilemassa toki.



Olis hienoa jos kävisit testaamassa tuon 17.5 tuumasen X-caliberin.

----------


## Salomo

> Olis hienoa jos kävisit testaamassa tuon 17.5 tuumasen X-caliberin.



Itselläni on mittaa n. 181 ja 17,5" 2009 Rig alla. Runko taitaa olla kokolailla samoilla mitoilla kuin X-Caliber. Ei tuo liian pieneltä tunnu mutta varmasti 19" menisi yhtälailla. Jos pituutta on tuo 180cm niin lienee paljolti makuasia kummalla haluaa ajaa. Voi kyllä olla että jos nyt tekisin valintaa uudelleen, niin ehkä saattaisin päätyä 19" runkoon kuitenkin. Aikanaan tuo isompi runko jäi koeajamatta kun 17,5" tuntui sopivalta.

----------


## izmo

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/...cname=Mountain

Tommosta nyt testattu talvipoluilla ja ehkä nopeempi ajettava kuin jäykkäperänen 26" lumisella polulla,  rauhallinen käytös puurolumessa mutta jotenkin pyörän raskaus vaivaa...? ehkä kevyemmät kiekot ois paikallaan... jousituksen toimintaa ei oikein voi testata vielä

----------


## Ohiampuja

Elä kuule Izmo sorru tuollaisiin pehmeä peräisiin peleihin.  :Hymy: 

Tästä jäykkää Orbeaa...


http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/01/27/...n-bike-lineup/

----------


## izmo

> Alle kymppikiloisen jäykkäperän jälkeen täysjousto tuntuu aina jotenkin tahmaiselta..



tossa on perää mutta tosta Spessusta sais varmaan jonkinlaisen maratooni pyörän osien vaihdolla...
Spessu on testipyörä jota testaan vaan ja annan luotettavia lausuntoja pyörän ominaisuuksista

----------


## JackOja

> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/...cname=Mountain
> 
> ...jotenkin pyörän raskaus vaivaa...?







> Alle kymppikiloisen jäykkäperän jälkeen täysjousto tuntuu aina jotenkin tahmaiselta..



Ihme mussutusta. Saahan tuon 29" Epicin alle kymppikiloisena hakea kaupasta  :Sekaisin: 
29" S-Works Epic

----------


## Plus

> Tästä jäykkää Orbeaa...]



Ohjauskulma näyttää siltä että fillarilla olis ajettu täysiä päin seinää.... :Sekaisin: 

Onneksi sentään Yetissä ylempänä oli vähän parempi geometria, jos vaikka joskus semmosen....

----------


## T.M

> Itselläni on mittaa n. 181 ja 17,5" 2009 Rig alla. Runko taitaa olla kokolailla samoilla mitoilla kuin X-Caliber.



Itsellä on 17,5" X-caliber 120 mm stemmillä ja mittaa on n. 182 cm. Mukavan ketterä peli ja fillarilla onkin veivattu pari kesää. Taitaa vielä ensi kesäkin mennä pienillä päivityksillä mutta sen jälkeen tuleekin vaikea valinta 26:nen täysjousto vai 29.

----------


## izmo

> Ihme mussutusta. Saahan tuon 29" Epicin alle kymppikiloisena hakea kaupasta 
> 29" S-Works Epic



ei mitään mussutusta kun tämmönen annetaan niin mitäs teet? mutta annoin vaan luotettavan kommentin pyörän raskaudesta ja senkin että paranis kevyillä kiekoilla ja renkailla :Cool:

----------


## Passu

> Itsellä on 17,5" X-caliber 120 mm stemmillä ja mittaa on n. 182 cm. Mukavan ketterä peli ja fillarilla onkin veivattu pari kesää. Taitaa vielä ensi kesäkin mennä pienillä päivityksillä mutta sen jälkeen tuleekin vaikea valinta 26:nen täysjousto vai 29.



 Osaatko sanoa onko ajoasento paljon makaavampi jos vertaat 19 tuumaseen.

----------


## BONK

> ei mitään mussutusta kun tämmönen annetaan niin mitäs teet? mutta annoin vaan luotettavan kommentin pyörän raskaudesta ja senkin että paranis kevyillä kiekoilla ja renkailla



Onkos jossain tamperelaisessa liikkeessä Spessuja näytillä/myynnissä?

----------


## Dalmore

> Onkos jossain tamperelaisessa liikkeessä Spessuja näytillä/myynnissä?



R-Tech Näsilinnankadulla.

----------


## BONK

Kiitos. Onkin tovi aikaa kun siellä on tullut käytyä... Saattaisi tosin olla parempi, ettei kävisi nytkään sillä saattaa tietää rahan menoa...

----------


## JackOja

> Anteeksi jos pahoitin mielesi...



Saat. Enkä pahoittanut mieltäni...





> Tarkoitus ei ollut mussuttaa.



Ei munkaan tarkoitus ollut olla tosissani  :No huh!: 

Sorpa  :Nolous:

----------


## BONK

Minä mussutan, kun ei ole tollasta 29" kuin Izmolla  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Trifon

> Eli kumpi on varmempi valinta koon suhteen 17.5" vai 19" 180cm kuskille täällä poronhoitoalueella (rovaniemi) ei ole mahdollisuutta koeajoon, ja edelleen kommenttia tuosta copiasta, maantieajoasento ei ole mieleen.



Itse olen 184cm, pitkä selkä ja alla 19" Cobia. On oikein passeli koko. Mulla on käsitys että Cobiassa sama hyvä runko kuin esim. X-Caliberissa, jolloin ainoat erot tulevat komponenteista. Itsellä on käyttö hyvin samantyyppistä yleisajoa. Tora ja muut osat toimivat okein hyvin, mutta kevyemmät ja paremmat osat ovat varmasti... kevyempiä ja parempia.

----------


## Passu

> Itse olen 184cm, pitkä selkä ja alla 19" Cobia. On oikein passeli koko. Mulla on käsitys että Cobiassa sama hyvä runko kuin esim. X-Caliberissa, jolloin ainoat erot tulevat komponenteista. Itsellä on käyttö hyvin samantyyppistä yleisajoa. Tora ja muut osat toimivat okein hyvin, mutta kevyemmät ja paremmat osat ovat varmasti... kevyempiä ja parempia.



Taitaa sittenkin olla 17,5" parempi ratkaisu tällaiselle nippa nappa 180cm kaverille, saakeli että tämä on vaikeaa täällä roissa kun ei pääse testaamaan pyöriä, pitää yrittää täältä foorumilta kalastella parhaansa mukaan tietoa/suosituksia, on muuten pirullinen pituus tämä 180cm pyörän valinnassa, vai tekeekö tämän itse niin vaikeaksi, ottais vaan jomman kumman tuskin tuo menisi hirveästi pieleen olipa se koko sitten 17,5 tai 19.

----------


## kmw

Juupeli juu. 17,5 on Passulle parempi. Stemmille jää tilaa. Noin niinku imo :Hymy:

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Taitaa sittenkin olla 17,5" parempi ratkaisu tällaiselle nippa nappa 180cm kaverille...



Villi huhu testikuskilta kertoo, että se tuntui aika hyvän kokoiselta käteen. Toveri JTK raportoikoon tarkemmin, kunhan pääsee tien päältä netin ääreen...  :Vink:

----------


## Passu

> Villi huhu testikuskilta kertoo, että se tuntui aika hyvän kokoiselta käteen. Toveri JTK raportoikoon tarkemmin, kunhan pääsee tien päältä netin ääreen...



Hieno homma et alkaa tuo koko vihdoinkin selviämään.

----------


## izmo

Tänään koeajossa Spessun Epikki 29" ja Trekin superkärpänen 29" Tampereen lumipoluilla 63 km testilenkillä. Trek 29" 17.5 kokonen ja testikuski 174 cm.
Vertailuun tuli kaksi 26" jäykkäperää ja oli ne pikkasen hitaampia lumipolulla mutta Spessun takaiskarista ei voi vielä antaa kommentia... mutta sen huomannut ettei putkelle nouse niin herkästi Spessulla... Trekin testikuski nousi ylämäkeen putkelle  ja varmaan itte oisin tehnyt saman jäykkäperällä...

Trekin superkärpäsessä 17.5 kokosessa suora vaaka 60 cm ja omassa Garyn superkärpäsessä suora vaaka 58 cm

----------


## Passu

> Tänään koeajossa Spessun Epikki 29" ja Trekin superkärpänen 29" Tampereen lumipoluilla 63 km testilenkillä. Trek 29" 17.5 kokonen ja testikuski 174 cm.
> Vertailuun tuli kaksi 26" jäykkäperää ja oli ne pikkasen hitaampia lumipolulla mutta Spessun takaiskarista ei voi vielä antaa kommentia... mutta sen huomannut ettei putkelle nouse niin herkästi Spessulla... Trekin testikuski nousi ylämäkeen putkelle ja varmaan itte oisin tehnyt saman jäykkäperällä...
> 
> Trekin superkärpäsessä 17.5 kokosessa suora vaaka 60 cm ja omassa Garyn superkärpäsessä suora vaaka 58 cm



 Mikä olis izmo sinun suosituksesi trekin koon suhteen minulle.

----------


## izmo

> Mikä olis izmo sinun suosituksesi trekin koon suhteen minulle.



Sanosin että 19" menee koko aika hyvin mutta 17.5" menee 10mm-20mm kannatin pidennyksellä... mutta älä mua usko vaan koeaja kummakkin :Cool:

----------


## J T K

> Villi huhu testikuskilta kertoo, että se tuntui aika hyvän kokoiselta käteen. Toveri JTK raportoikoon tarkemmin, kunhan pääsee tien päältä netin ääreen...



Juu, kävin pyöräyttämässä muutamat kuviot Suvalan pihan lumipeitteeseen ja pyörä tuntui oikein säpäkältä laitokselta. Luulisin sopivan teknisempään maastoon hyvin, eikä vähiten sen koon puolesta. Ei se liian pieneltä tuntunut missään nimessä, vaan nimenomaan sähäkältä oman 19" täysjousitetun panssarivaunun jälkeen  :Cool:  Kannatinta voi joutua pidentämään, mutta se on pientä se. 

Kokonaisuus vaikutti hyvältä, runko hyvän näköinen ja viimeistellyn oloinen, nätti väri, toimivat osat...hinta kohdillaan. Mutta, lopullisen totuuden asiasta tiedät sinä itse, mieltymystesi mukaan.

----------


## Passu

> Juu, kävin pyöräyttämässä muutamat kuviot Suvalan pihan lumipeitteeseen ja pyörä tuntui oikein säpäkältä laitokselta. Luulisin sopivan teknisempään maastoon hyvin, eikä vähiten sen koon puolesta. Ei se liian pieneltä tuntunut missään nimessä, vaan nimenomaan sähäkältä oman 19" täysjousitetun panssarivaunun jälkeen  Kannatinta voi joutua pidentämään, mutta se on pientä se. 
> 
> Kokonaisuus vaikutti hyvältä, runko hyvän näköinen ja viimeistellyn oloinen, nätti väri, toimivat osat...hinta kohdillaan. Mutta, lopullisen totuuden asiasta tiedät sinä itse, mieltymystesi mukaan.



Kiitos testiajosta, mittasin tuossa pituuteni ja se olikin 179,5cm ikä vaikuttaa ja kitistyminen pituus suunnassa alkanut :Irvistys:  kunpa se alkaisi myös tuossa leveys suunnassa :Hymy:  jalan sisämita oli 82cm. pitää laitta 17,5" x-caliber tilaukseen.

----------


## J T K

Tiedätkö mitä? Sama vika rahikaisella  :Hymy:  Mittasin itteni ja 179,5cm, tosin sisäjalka on mulla 88,6cm. Eli pitkät jalat ja yläkroppa lyhyt. Hyvä valinta, päädyitkö tilaamaan tuon Suvalan version vai jostain muualta..?

----------


## Passu

> Tiedätkö mitä? Sama vika rahikaisella  Mittasin itteni ja 179,5cm, tosin sisäjalka on mulla 88,6cm. Eli pitkät jalat ja yläkroppa lyhyt. Hyvä valinta, päädyitkö tilaamaan tuon Suvalan version vai jostain muualta..?



Näin se ikä kohtelee meitä :Irvistys:  Tilaan pyörän pyöräkeskuksesta, hintaero ei ole kuin 170e ja saa tämän vuoden mallin, ei sillä varmaan mitään merkitystä ole mutta silti.

----------


## L.A.D.E

Noi pyöräkeskuksen gobian ja x-caliberin tuotetiedot ovat ainakin muuta kuin 2011 malleista...

----------


## Passu

> Noi pyöräkeskuksen gobian ja x-caliberin tuotetiedot ovat ainakin muuta kuin 2011 malleista...



Joo, kysyin heiltä asiasta ja sanoivat etteivät ole vielä kerenneet päivittää sivujaan.

----------


## izmo

Spessun Epikki ja Trek superkärpänen tänään testiajossa ja ei talvipolkuen perusteella voi sanoo kumpi on parempi tai nopeempi... jos kaasua lisätään tarpeeksi niin 26" pyörät ehkä jää polulla... testikuskit oli tänään jo pikkasen väsyneitä ettei mitään yhteenvetoo voi tehdä :Sarkastinen:

----------


## xtrainer80

> Spessun Epikki ja Trek superkärpänen tänään testiajossa ja ei talvipolkuen perusteella voi sanoo kumpi on parempi tai nopeempi... jos kaasua lisätään tarpeeksi niin 26" pyörät ehkä jää polulla..



Taatusti jää kun tietää nää testikuskit.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## izmo

> Taatusti jää kun tietää nää testikuskit.



Kyllä pikkupyörät kuskit oli hyvää tasoo... maratooneilla kympin sakkiin mahtuneita :Hymy:  mutta oikeastaan jos totta puhutaan niin talvipolulla ehkä ajotaito ratkaisee aika paljon ja tasanen kaasu... Trekki testikuski ajoi penkkaan ja sanoi että alkoi raivolla ottaan kiinni niin penkka kutsui uudestaan :Hymy: 

pikkupyöräkin on talvipolulla ihan pätevä 2.4" leveillä renkailla

----------


## kmw

Tämmösiä oon pähkäilly kun Soulcraft on vaan liian kallis :Vihainen: 

http://www.ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?l...bikes&taxid=96
1.099€



http://salsacycles.com/bikes/el_mari...ariachi_frame/
590€

Mielipiteitä, plz. Onko Niner oikeesti 509€  parempi? Hinnat ovat http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/index.php Kertokaapa muita weppikauppoja EU:ssa.

----------


## Marsusram

Jenkkilässä ero on pienempi
El Mariachi 2011 599$
S.I.R. 2010 699$

On ruåttissakin hintava
S.I.R. on Reinon 853 putkea ja EBB nostaa hintaa

----------


## JackOja

> Tämmösiä...
> http://www.ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?l...bikes&taxid=96
> 1.099€
> 
> Mielipiteitä, plz. Onko Niner oikeesti 509€  parempi?...



Tuo (tai jotain vastaavaa) on itselläkin jossain tulevaisuuden spekuissa kans... pistää samoin miettimään tuo hinta. Melkein samaan rahaan kun saisi tarkkaan valikoimalla titamiiniakin, esim. VanNicholas Zion 29". 

Tuo Salsakin on oikeasti hieno, mutta jotenkin tuo dropout-hässäkkä häiritsee  :Sekaisin:

----------


## TimoP

> Tämmösiä oon pähkäilly kun Soulcraft on vaan liian kallis
> 
> http://www.ninerbikes.com/fly.aspx?l...bikes&taxid=96
> 1.099€
> 
> http://salsacycles.com/bikes/el_mari...ariachi_frame/
> 590€
> 
> Mielipiteitä, plz. Onko Niner oikeesti 509€  parempi? Hinnat ovat http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/index.php Kertokaapa muita weppikauppoja EU:ssa.



En tiedä onko tuo Ninerin S.I.R. 509 € verran parempi, mutta ei ainakaan mua ole harmittanut S.I.R. ja Ninerin jäykän kuitukeulan hankinta. Noi ovat olleet sinkulana ajossa viime kesäkuusta alkaen ja pienten alkuharmien (lähinnä Hopen takanapa) jälkeen täytyy sanoa, että "ihan kiva"...  :Leveä hymy: 

Omani (runko + keula) ostin Ruotsista Häggs:ltä, kiekot (NoTubes Arch, DT 240 / Hope Pro single, DT:n pinnoja) paikallisesta ja muita osia sieltä sun täältä. Pyörän paino polkimineen taisi olla 10.12 kg - mun mielestä ei kovin paha teräsrunkoiselle XL-kokoiselle 29:lle ilman ainoatakaan varsinaista kevennysosaa. No, eihän se halpa ole mutta on ainakin sellainen kuin halusin.

----------


## kmw

> Tuo Salsakin on oikeasti hieno, mutta jotenkin tuo dropout-hässäkkä häiritsee



Sepä siinä arvelluttaa. Kokemuksia on VooDoon slippin' & slidin' korvakkeista enkä halua samaa riesaa uudestaan.
Haaveilu jatkuu, äsken maksoin ison nipun laskuja ja ... elämä on.

Möks. Mutta kun mun laareista ja varaston perukoilta löytyy jo kiekkoja, keuloja & kilkkeitä 2 phillariin että vain pelkkä runko pitäisi ostaa ....

----------


## Marsusram

> Sanosin että 19" menee koko aika hyvin mutta 17.5" menee 10mm-20mm kannatin pidennyksellä... mutta älä mua usko vaan koeaja kummakkin



Vaikka ei tulisi heti mieleen suositella 17,5" Trek 29eriä Vastarannan kokoiselle, on maahantuojalta tuohon kokoon päätynyt.
http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/...starantaa.html

Saas nähdä ajaako kisoja kanssa..

----------


## JackOja

> Haaveilu jatkuu, äsken maksoin ison nipun laskuja ja...



Sama täällä. No saadaanpa sitten hyvä ratkaisu aikaan kun mietintäaikaa on tarpeeksi  :Hymy:

----------


## Passu

> Vaikka ei tulisi heti mieleen suositella 17,5" Trek 29eriä Vastarannan kokoiselle, on maahantuojalta tuohon kokoon päätynyt.
> http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/...starantaa.html
> 
> Saas nähdä ajaako kisoja kanssa..



 Minkä pituinen hän sitten on?

----------


## izmo

> Vaikka ei tulisi heti mieleen suositella 17,5" Trek 29eriä Vastarannan kokoiselle, on maahantuojalta tuohon kokoon päätynyt.
> http://vastaranta.typepad.com/suomi/...starantaa.html
> 
> Saas nähdä ajaako kisoja kanssa..



Ajettiin koeajoo kaksi päivää metsäpolkuja noin 12 h ja Jukka oli itse sitä mieltä että koko on oikee...

Oma muovipyörä 17.5" kokona mutta suora vaaka lyhempi 20mm kuin Jukalla ja pituutta 5 cm enenmän

----------


## Passu

Luettuani näitä 29" runkosuosituksia niin on syntynyt sellainen kuva et jos ajajan pituus on rajatapaus koon suhteen, kannattaa valita ennen pienehkö kuin se suurehko runkokoko.

----------


## Marsusram

> Luettuani näitä 29" runkosuosituksia niin on syntynyt sellainen kuva et jos ajajan pituus on rajatapaus koon suhteen, kannattaa valita ennen pienehkö kuin se suurehko runkokoko.



Käyttäjien kommentit foorumilla tukevat tuota kuvaa.
Jos netistä ostaa, niin normikuski onnistuu useammin tuolla pienemmän valinnalla, ei ainakaan tule liian kömpelö ja vaikea käsitellä. 

Jukan esimerkki tuo hyvin esille koeajon merkitystä. Osaava kuski ja pyörän säätäjä voi antaa toisenlaisen lopputuleman kuin laskuri. 

Kotimaan SM-kisoissa taisi viime vuonna olla 29erillä varustautumiseen kannustavia mukkelikkoja :Leveä hymy:

----------


## haedon

On-One Carbon 29":en toimitukset siirtyy taas parilla kuukaudella kun kiinanpojat ei ole tehnyt sitä mitä on tilattu :Irvistys: . Satulatolpan kiinntyskohta ei kuulemma läpäissyt tarkastuksia. Kohta on varmaan ebayssa muutama kymmenen/sata bulkkirunkoa myynnissä :Vink: .

----------


## L.A.D.E

Joo ton takia tilasin just scandalin rungon,katotaan sitten tahkon jälkeen jos vaikka siirretään osat carboniin...

----------


## Ohiampuja

Salsaa Radarilla...

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...m-salsa--29173

----------


## heccu

> Salsaa Radarilla...
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...m-salsa--29173



tuolla runkoja myynnissä 

http://www.bike-components.de/produc...--Rahmen-.html

----------


## ahma

Spearfish on hienon näköinen ja todella kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. Jos voisin itselleni jotenkin perustella, laittaisin tilaukseen. Oma Big Mama on vain ominaisuuksiltaan turhan lähellä jotta kannattaisi juuri nämä kaksi 29" omistaa... Ostakaa joku muu, tahtoo nähdä livenä.

----------


## stenu

> Sepä siinä arvelluttaa. Kokemuksia on VooDoon slippin' & slidin' korvakkeista enkä halua samaa riesaa uudestaan.



Eikös Soulcraftissakin ole nykyään joku slippin' (vai flippin') and slidin' -ratkaisu  :Vink: , kun heivasivat Paragonit. Helvatan rumat noi uuden Salsan flipperit kyllä on. Se vanha punainen Mariachi oli ihan nätti runko kyllä, sitäpaitsi OX-Platinumia.

Oliks voodoossa liukkaat paikat? Eikös siinä ole kuitenkin sellainen rajoitinruuveilla varustettu hässäkkä? Mulla on vanhassa Konissa sliderit, ilman mitään ruuveja ja ei niitten kanssa ole ollut mitään vaivoja. Ai niin, mutta unohdin, että se onkin kakskutonen ja sitä ei tartte runnoa niin kovasti voimalla, että sen saa paikalta liikkeelle  :Leveä hymy: .

Jos oikeasti halajaa Ameriikan käsityötä, mutta ei halua maksaa Soulcraft-/Sycip-/IF-/jne-extraa, niin Ruffianillakin varmaan ajaisi? Sitäpaitsi siinä on Paragonit. Ne ei petä, eikä tarvi temppuilla epäkeskiöiden kanssa: http://gunnarbikes.com/site/bikes/ruffian/

T. "RockHounder"

P.s. Jos olisin nyt rungon tarpeessa, niin unohtaisin hyvistä mainospätkistä huolimatta kaikki tigillä pilatut, pitäisin juurot Juuroopassa, ostaisin ehkä baskerin, lupaisin olla kiltti koko vuoden ja kirjoittaisin pukille hyvissä ajoin ennen joulua, että jos Columbuksesta tehtäis, laitettas vaikka Laiffii etupäähän, jotta tulee oikeasti kevyttä ja Zonaa takapäähän, ettei liian notkeaksi käy: http://www.vagabondecycles.com/vtt/marathon.html

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Spearfish on hienon näköinen ja todella kilpailukykyiseen hintaan. Jos voisin itselleni jotenkin perustella, laittaisin tilaukseen. Oma Big Mama on vain ominaisuuksiltaan turhan lähellä jotta kannattaisi juuri nämä kaksi 29" omistaa... Ostakaa joku muu, tahtoo nähdä livenä.



Spearfishistä sen verran, että kun ranskalainen Vélo Vert lehti testasi Anthem X 29" ja Spearfishiä rinnakkain jenkeissä, oli heidän mielestään testin voittaja loppupeleissä Spearfish. 

Yksi suurimmista syistä siihen oli Spearfishin leikkimiellinen luonne. Heidän mielestään yksi "hauskimmista" 29" täysjoustoista mitä he ikinä ovat testanneet. 

Voin katsoa jos löydän taas lehden tarkempia tietoja varten, vai onko jälkikasvu syönyt lehden (tai muuten vaan hävittänyt sen).

----------


## kmw

[QUOTE=stenu;1550211]....
Oliks voodoossa liukkaat paikat?



tolta näyttää Dambalan takapää ja noi alu-dropparit pääsivät liikahtamaan ylös/alas hyvin vähän, mutta sen verran että rangas otti chainstayhin. Joe Murrayn kanssa kävin s-postivaihtoa ja sain uudet moiset, mutta ei tokeentunut. Ajopötkö sitä takoi ja sääti, mutta mää vaan kyllästyin. Rungon ajo-ominaisuudet oli kyllä aivan huippua. Luultavimmatusti mun paras omistamani phillari, toistaiseksi

Noita vagabondin sivuja olen kuolaten kuikuillut. Ei ole customrungoksi pahan hintainen.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja taas uutta 29-päivitystä.  :Leveä hymy: 

Nyt Rumorin sivuilla carbooni-karkkia...
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/02/14/...cket-you-want/

----------


## JackOja

> Nyt Rumorin sivuilla carbooni-karkkia...
> Chiru
> 
> Chirun kuva



Onpas tyylitajuton värimaailma tuossa protossa(?)... mutta muuten aika namu tosiaan. Mitähän tuollainen runko maksaa?

----------


## miq

> Onpas tyylitajuton värimaailma tuossa protossa(?)...



OT: makuja on monia vai-miten-se-meni, toi on omasta mielestä mageen näkönen ja värinen. Vähän pistää kyllä hymyilyttään tuo putken "French Knowhow" tarroitus. Olis voinut moisen jättää teippaamatta jos meinaavat myyntiä edistää...

----------


## fob

> Ja taas uutta 29-päivitystä. 
> 
> Nyt Rumorin sivuilla carbooni-karkkia...



Mitä tuosta pyörästä, mutta onpa upean näköinen polku taustalla! Paikallisesta pakkaskelistä huolimatta, nyt heräsi fillarointihimot.

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Onpas tyylitajuton värimaailma tuossa protossa...



Mitäs tästä tykkäät?

http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/02/14/...mountain-bike/

----------


## JackOja

> OT: makuja on monia vai-miten-se-meni, toi on omasta mielestä mageen näkönen ja värinen...



Juu onhan se itse runko hienon värinen ja tyylikäs. Mutta tarkennetaan nyt vielä, että viittasin lähinnä noihin valkoisiin jarruletkuihin ja SEN LISÄKSI mustaa JA punaista vaijerinkuorta  :No huh!:  ...ja etuvanteen keltainen teksti ei rimmaa mihinkään... paitsi keltaiseen nesteeseen pullossa  :Leveä hymy: 

Yäk mikä sekasoppa. Mutta ilmeisesti tosiaan jonkinlainen proto eikä onneksi tuotantomalli.





> Mitäs tästä tykkäät?



Kyllä! NAM! Kaikki on kohdallaan!

----------


## Ohiampuja

> Yksi syy miksi en hanki 29 Anthemia (niiden noin 3500-4000 muun syyn lisäksi) on tuo sanoinkuvaamaton rumuus.



Pyörän rumuus? Noh, kyllähän tyylikkyys lisäpisteitä antaa, mutta onkohan teknisen koulutuksen syytä se, että en anna ulkonäköseikoille paljonkaan painoa. Toiminta se tärkeintä on.  :Hymy:

----------


## Ohiampuja

:Vink: 



> Täytyy alkaa pänttäämään siis tekun pääsykoekirjoja että ei tarvitse enää mieltään pahoittaa.



En suosittele. Ei niin hyviä olleet.

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja taas tulee uutta...   :Hymy: 
http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/02/15/...mountain-bike/

----------


## Ohiampuja

Ja nyt Giantti-kuitua...

http://www.bikeradar.com/news/articl...eak-peek-29303

----------


## Mannavelli

Tässäkin Topicissa on tuosta Spessun Stumpjumperista puhuttu, mutta onko palstalaisilla omia kokemuksia FSR Comp (tai Expert) 29 täpäristä? Millaisia tunteita on herättänyt? Olen netistä etsinyt tietoa käyttäjäkokemuksia ja tämä ei voi olla aivan skeida peli ja olenkin kallistunut tällaiseen Salsa Big Maman sijaan. Oiskos kenelläkään myöskään hajua mistä tällaisen (2010 tai 2011 malli) voisi edullisesti ostaa?

Cheers,
Mannavelli

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

> Tässäkin Topicissa on tuosta Spessun Stumpjumperista puhuttu, mutta onko palstalaisilla omia kokemuksia FSR Comp (tai Expert) 29 täpäristä? Millaisia tunteita on herättänyt? Olen netistä etsinyt tietoa käyttäjäkokemuksia ja tämä ei voi olla aivan skeida peli ja olenkin kallistunut tällaiseen Salsa Big Maman sijaan. Oiskos kenelläkään myöskään hajua mistä tällaisen (2010 tai 2011 malli) voisi edullisesti ostaa?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mannavelli



Kesällä 2010 testasin tuollaista Stumpjumperia lyhyesti Kuusankosken maran jälkeen ja kyllähän siihen oli helppo ihastua. Ketteryys ja kulku oli, kuin Ponssella. Eihän se mikään aivan maailman näppärin tapaus ollut XXXXL-kokoisena, mutta kiva sillä oli pätkiä kaikesta yli ja läpi.  :Leveä hymy: 

Ellei Tallboy vain olisi niiiiiin hyvän näköinen, niin tuo saattaisi olla hyvinkin mun täpäritoivomuslistan ykkösnimi tuon kokeilun perusteella.

----------


## Marsusram

Jos "Jukkakin taitaa päästä töihin" ketjusta on jäänyt huomaamatta, niin laitetaan tännekin:
Ylen areenassa Jukan 29er pyörä on jonkin aikaa vielä näytillä. 

-Ei tuo mitenkään kankealta näytä.
-Ohjaustanko pudotettu niin alas kuin menee
-Sponsorin logo on vähän pienellä

----------


## maalinni

Vastarannalla ainakin asenne kohdallaan. Ei mitään perinteistä suomalaista "katsotaan mihin riittää" -meininkiä. Toivotaan menestystä.

----------


## izmo

> Jos "Jukkakin taitaa päästä töihin" ketjusta on jäänyt huomaamatta, niin laitetaan tännekin:
> Ylen areenassa Jukan 29er pyörä on jonkin aikaa vielä näytillä. 
> 
> -Ei tuo mitenkään kankealta näytä.
> -Ohjaustanko pudotettu niin alas kuin menee
> -Sponsorin logo on vähän pienellä



Maasto oli lavastettu.. Lamminpään majalta ei lähde kuin hiihtolatuja talvisin ja portaat alas :Hymy: 

ei saa edes sadan metrin lenkkiä---- mutta kesällä pääsee tosta kohtaa pitkalle...

----------


## Tank Driver

Onx kekä ajanu tommosella Sawyerillä?

----------


## latuman

Olen nähny videon missä hiilarirunko kestää tuplaten vääntöä kuin alu, mutta olen myös nähnyt kuvia joissa runko tai satulaputki on napsahtanut poikki kesken tavallisen ajon. Onko ne väkisinkin jotain valmistusvirheitä vai onko hiilarilla synkkä salaisuus?

----------


## juho_u

Ei sillä mitään salaisuutta ole. Kaikkee muuta se kestää, paitsi tollasta esim.  terävään kiveen osumista. Tuossakin rungossa on keskiön alueella jälkiä ja 5 otb:ta tänäkesänä, nuo on vaan pieniä kosmeettisia juttuja. 

Kuitenkin seuraavakin runko on kuitunen. On se ajossa niin paljon kevyempi.

----------


## CamoN

> Olen nähny videon missä hiilarirunko kestää tuplaten vääntöä kuin alu, mutta olen myös nähnyt kuvia joissa runko tai satulaputki on napsahtanut poikki kesken tavallisen ajon. Onko ne väkisinkin jotain valmistusvirheitä vai onko hiilarilla synkkä salaisuus?



Joko valmistusvirheitä, tai sitten runko on ottanut osuman joskus aikaisemmin ja sitten se vaan antautuu myöhemmin. Maastopyöräilyssä se on tietysti vähän kyseenalaista miten paljon ja mistä niitä riskialttiita iskuja tulee, mutta omaan hiilikuiturunkoon on silti vahva luotto. Etukolmion viistoputken alapinnassa on kiveniskuteippi sen lakka/maalikerroksen suojana ja chainstayt on alumiiniset. Ne varmaan on ne ensimmäisenä kiviä ym. kohtaavat alueet.

----------


## Jooseppi

> Niinpä niin. Askarruttaa kuitenkin hiukan että kannataako tuohon hiilariin noin yleisellä tasolla
> panostaa. En ole kokeillut kuitupyörää, Cuben ltd racea kyllä. Geometria tuossa reactionissahan
> taitaa olla sama. Muuttaako tuo kuiturunko pyörää paljonkin parempaan suuntaan jos otetaan 
> huomioon myös pitkäaikainen kestävyys. Edellinen nishiki meni about 15v. Uuden pyörän tavoite
> pitäis ol samaa luokkaa. Ja paljonko kuidun jäykkyys vaikuttaa jo ihan kevyemmässä ajossa kuten
> tollases normi hiekkatie ja kinttupolku rallis.



No pahanpa heitit. XC pyörissä hiilikuitua käytetään painon säästämiseksi ja taitaa pahimmat hiilarirungon rikkojat olla sellaisia random osumia, joita amuliiniset rungot vähän paremmin kestää. Alumiini taas taitaa ajan saatossa vähän väsähtää ja meneehän niitäkin rikki kaatuillessa. Tuleeko jäykkyysero esiin perus kevyessä ajossa, niin en usko. Itse en ole koskaan ajanut oikealla maastopyörällä, jossa olisi oikeasti letku runko. Erot oikeastaan tulee esille vasta kovemmassa vauhdissa ja rytkytyksessä. Esmes xc-pyörällä asia tulee esille kun eteen tulee joku teknisesti helppo ja pitkä alamäki jossa on mutka. Siinä saattaa alumiininen runko joustaa persuuksista enemmän.

Jos meinaat pitää runkoa enemmän kuin 5 vuotta, niin kannattaa aika laaja-alaisesti pitää silmät auki. Kannattaa ehkä ostaa omaan ajoon ajateltuna pikkaisen aiottua jytkympi runko eikä katsoa pelkkää osalistaa. Osia saa uusittua helposti ja halvalla, rungon uusiminen on aina kalliimpi homma.

----------


## ar

> Jossain pururatapyöräilyssä varmaan.



Tavallisia polkuja, ei mitään trialia. Ei 38/36 -välitys mitenkään hillittömän pitkä ole. Sen verran vedän takaisin, että vakiokierroksella on yksi paikka, jossa heitän pikkurattaalle.

Kannattaa kyllä kokeilla ensin, jos mietityttää. 3x10:lläkin pääsee ihan hienosti, ei siinä mitään.

----------


## latuman

Pinnacle saapui ja ihan hyvältä tuntuu. 1x9 välitykset 32 eturattaalla tuntuu aika sopivilta. Ei tarvinnut kuin eturengas ja tanko ruuvata kiinni. Hyvä fiilis!

----------


## markus.a

Hakusessa 29" maastopyörä, jäykkäperillä oon tähän asti ajellut, mut nyt olis ajatuksena ostaa täpäri. Plussat täpärille lähinnä sen selkäystävällisyys ja se, että halutessaan pääsee juurakot ja kivikot ajamaan, jos siltä tuntuu ja niitä löytyy. Toki takajäykkäkin sen tekee, mutta tietysti eri tavalla. Kahteen vaihtoehtoon ollaan päädytty, joko tämän vuoden Radon Slide 29 7.0 tai sitten Canyon Nerve al 7.9. Osasarjoja pystyn "alkeellisesti" itsekin vertailemaan ja ymmärtänyt, että kummassakin osasarjat aika toisiaan vastaavat. Mutta nyt kysynkin vielä, että onko näissä pyörissä tarkemmin tarkasteltuna jotain merkittäviä eroavaisuuksia. Edessä joustoa pyörissä on 20mm erona, olen ymmärtänyt, että hyvinkin saattaisin 110mm joustolla pärjäillä, kun mikään varsinaista alamäkiajoa ei tarkoitus ole harrastaa.

Hinnoiltaan kyseiset laitokset ovat lähes samat. Onko tässä nyt ratkaisevana tekijänä geometria soveltuvuus omalle kropalle ja mieltymyksille. Sekä esteettinen puoli, eli miten silmä pyörää miellyttää? Eli varsinaisia laatueroja pyörissä tuskin on? Sen tiedostan, että tarpeen tulle osat voi pienellä vaivalla päivittää parempiin. Uskon kuitenkin alkuun pärjääväni stock-osilla.

Kiitos jo etukäteen kaikista neuvoista!

edit: kyseessä siis Radonin uusi Slide 29 7.0 !

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Hakusessa 29" maastopyörä, jäykkäperillä oon tähän asti ajellut, mut nyt olis ajatuksena ostaa täpäri. Plussat täpärille lähinnä sen selkäystävällisyys ja se, että halutessaan pääsee juurakot ja kivikot ajamaan, jos siltä tuntuu ja niitä löytyy. Toki takajäykkäkin sen tekee, mutta tietysti eri tavalla. Kahteen vaihtoehtoon ollaan päädytty, joko tämän vuoden Radon Slide 29 7.0 tai sitten Canyon Nerve al 7.9. Osasarjoja pystyn "alkeellisesti" itsekin vertailemaan ja ymmärtänyt, että kummassakin osasarjat aika toisiaan vastaavat. Mutta nyt kysynkin vielä, että onko näissä pyörissä tarkemmin tarkasteltuna jotain merkittäviä eroavaisuuksia. Edessä joustoa pyörissä on 20mm erona, olen ymmärtänyt, että hyvinkin saattaisin 110mm joustolla pärjäillä, kun mikään varsinaista alamäkiajoa ei tarkoitus ole harrastaa.



Ei jää homma osista kiinni kummassakaan. Jos reitit ovat lähinnä nopeita polkuja ja maltillista kivikkojuurakkoa, pistäisin Nerven tilaukseen. Se on nyt Halpa. Mulla on taloudessa yksi tuollainen (plus viime vuoden 8.9) ja ei ole vielä isompaa moitittavaa löytynyt.

----------


## RR75

Olen pitkään miettinyt Canyonin Grand Canyon AL 6.9:n ostamista, mutta pyöritellyt asiaa, enkä ole saanut päätöstä aikaiseksi. Näköjään Radon on juuri päivittänyt sivunsa ja mallit vuodelle 2015. Radon näyttää tulevan kunnolla peliin mukaan ja mielestäni 2015 vuoden malleja on päivitetty positiiviseen suuntaan. Esim 999,- hintaan vakavasti otettava kilpailija tälle Canyonille:

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3208

 olisi Radon ZR team 8: 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/moun...zr-team-29-80/

Tälle vuodelle Radoniin on päivitetty mm. kiekot Mavicin Crossoneksi, Kammet SLX:iin ja mielestäni muutenkin kokonaisuus pesee Canyonin sekä osien että ulkonäön osalta (väritys, sisäiset vaijerivedot ym..). Harmi vain, että Radonin uudet sivut toimivat tosi kökköisesti ja esim. saatavuudesta ja aikatauluista ei kerrota mitään. Ainakaan itse en löytänyt linkkiä, mistä voisi tilata ja mm. Bike-Discount ei ainakaan tarjoa uusia malleja tilattavaksi. Canyonin saisi vastaavasti suoraan varastosta. Vaikea valinta.

----------


## toripolliisi

Vähäiset kokemukseni Radonin sisäisistä vaijerivedoista ovat olleet pettymyksiä, oikeastaan ihan saatanasta vedettyjä!! Vaijeri ei vaan pelaa yhtä hyvin kuin ulkoisilla vedoilla.. Paras olisi ku sais vetää yhtenäisellä kuorella koko matkan.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IncBuff

Sisäiset vaijerivedot on ihan perseestä.

----------


## Dude

Noi sisäiset vaijerivedot tosiaan ei oo pelkkää plussaa. Hienon näköiset ne kyllä on. Oltiin reissussa ja kaverilla lakkasi takajarru toimimasta (vaati ilmausta, ja eihän meillä ollut ilmausvehkeitä kesken päivän saatavilla, kokonainen varajarru kyllä löyty). Tietty toi jarruletku meni rungon sisällä, eli sitä rikkinäistä jarrua ei niinvaan irroitettukaan rungosta, vaan vaati jarruletkun katkaisun/irroituksen. Sitten varajarru piti kiinnittää nippareilla. Reissun järjestäjä lupasi fiksata jarrun illalla ja sen tekikin. Sitten kun sen fiksaksi rungosta irrallaan, niin sehän piti sitten taas aamulla kiinnittää nippareilla... Sama omassa pyörässä, kun on Reverbi ja letkut menee rungon sisällä, niin eipä tota vaihda esim. hissienskapäiviksi kiinteään tolppaan (mulla siis ei ole Stealthi, eli vaijeri on ankkurihississä vaarassa...). Voisin myös satunnaisesti tarvita hissitolppaa toisessa pyörässäni, mutta eipä tota saa helposti em. syystä  siirrettyä. Ja tosiaan, jos tarttee jarrua ilmauttaa tms. pitää viedä koko fillari pajalle (itse kyllä ilmaan ihan kotona).

----------


## Tirkkala

Ekaa maastopyörää olen etsimässä ja vinkkejä kaipaisin. Nykyisenä pyöränä Insera X-cross, jota olen polkenut about 3 vuotta. Ihan ok pyörä ollut, mitä nyt keula on mitä on. Ajot on pääasiassa paikasta toiseen siirtymistä ja noin yksi kuntolenkki per viikko (polut, kevyen liikenteen väylät, pikkutiet, yms. eli pääasiassa asfaltti- tai sorapinta sekä satunnaisesti juurakoita)

Valinta on kaventunut jäykkäperäiseen 29er:iin ja osasarja saisi olla vähintään SLX/X7 vai olisiko syytä panostaa parempiin?. Nykyisessä Inserassa XT vaihtajat ja Deoren vivut, joihin olen ollut tyytyväinen. Hinta voisi olla maksimissaan 1000€ kieppeillä. Pituutta 176cm, inseam 80cm ja painoa 75 kg. Suosituksia?

Tommosta oon katellu Bike discountista, mutta mietityttää miten takuu toimii tuonne Saksanmaalle? Samoin tuossa on runkokoko 16" ja seuraava 19" eikä ollenkaan 18" mitä nuo netin runkokokolaskurit suosittelee.

----------


## Janmppa

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/d...0985/a-A015623 
Tuosta halvemmalla 17" koko. Huomasitko muuten että tuo 16" on 27.5 renkailla?

----------


## keilailija

hakusessa olis 29" täysjousto pyörä ens vuodelle tai jopa jo talveksi. Laskeeko hinnat kaupoissa vielä talvella lisää vai alkaako nyt jo olla maksimi alennukset, ei mikään kiire olis hankkia joten jos hinnat vielä laskee niin odottelen mielellään hetken aikaa. Hintana voisin pitää n.2500e

----------


## Janmppa

tarjouksia aina kannattaa kysellä. Nythän ne 2014 pyörät myydään alennuksella pois joten sen suhteen kannattaa olla ajoissa liikkeellä. 2015 mallit voivat mennä sitten jo ens vuodelle. Niistäkin tosin voi saada ihan hyvän ennakkotilaus tarjouksen.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> hakusessa olis 29" täysjousto pyörä ens vuodelle tai jopa jo talveksi. Laskeeko hinnat kaupoissa vielä talvella lisää vai alkaako nyt jo olla maksimi alennukset, ei mikään kiire olis hankkia joten jos hinnat vielä laskee niin odottelen mielellään hetken aikaa. Hintana voisin pitää n.2500e



Tästä nopean ostajan valinta, jos koko on M: 

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3184

Jos haluat tärvätä vähemmän rahaa niin kivijalkakaupan 2200-2500 egen fillaria vastaa tämä (kokoja M, L ja XL vielä saatavana): 

http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3182

Nuo tarjoukset eivät kauan kestä.

----------


## Janmppa

Jeps, osta noista toinen  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## PeteF

Olen päivittämässä ongelmajätteestä eli 26" jäykkiksestä 29" täysjoustoon. Vaakakuppi on jo kääntynyt hyvin vahvasti Spessun Epic Comp 29:n puoleen ja tämä lähinnä Brain-takaiskarin johdosta. Brainin toimintaa on kehuttu paitsi tietysti myyjän puolelta niin myös pitkin Interwebbiä. 

Miten sitten nämä CTD iskarit ja keulat mitä suurin osa muista valmistajista käyttää. Joutuuko vaihtelevassa maastossa ja ajossa jatkuvasti raplaamaan vaimennusta oikeaan asentoon vai pärjääkö normi juurakko/kivikko/polku-maisemassa esim Trail-asennolla? Rokkarin Reballa käytän aktiivisesti keulan lukitusta nousuissa vaikka tuo on melko tiukaksi säädetty.

Vaakakupin toisella puolella olisi Trekin Fuel EX7 tai EX8, mahdollisesti myös Santa Cruzin Superlight. Trekin seiska ja Superlight olisi muutaman satkun Epicciä edullisempikin (näin listahinnoillta, oikea myyntihinta on sitten eri asia). Netistä en tilaa sillä haluan koeajaa vehkeet ennen ostoa.

Mielipiteitä? Ajatuksia?

----------


## keilailija

> Tästä nopean ostajan valinta, jos koko on M: 
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3184
> 
> Jos haluat tärvätä vähemmän rahaa niin kivijalkakaupan 2200-2500 egen fillaria vastaa tämä (kokoja M, L ja XL vielä saatavana): 
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3182
> 
> Nuo tarjoukset eivät kauan kestä.



juu noita on tullut pähkäiltyä mutta tietämys oikeisiin maastopyöriin on aika heikko. Heitetään ilmoille tämmönen http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3259 millä tapaa eroaa nervestä. Canyonin koko laskurin mukaan m koko olisi kyllä sopiva.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> juu noita on tullut pähkäiltyä mutta tietämys oikeisiin maastopyöriin on aika heikko. Heitetään ilmoille tämmönen http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3259 millä tapaa eroaa nervestä. Canyonin koko laskurin mukaan m koko olisi kyllä sopiva.



Tuo Spectral sopii vähän mäkisempään menoon. Nerve on enemmän polkukaahaukseen optimoitu vehje. Aika yleiskäyttöisiä pelejä molemmat.

----------


## keilailija

täytyy hetki pohtia spectralissa vähän enempi joustoa ja tuo rewerb penkin pikasäätö mikä ois ihan "kiva"

----------


## keilailija

tuo spectral tuli sit tilattua, nyt vaa odottelemaan että pääsis kurvailemaan ja samalla pohtimaan perusteluja emännälle että miksi tarvitsin uuden pyörän  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Stumpperi

Entisenä 26" Stumpjumpperi-kuskina olen miettinyt juurikin tuota samaa spectralia (8.9). Varmaan aika samantyylinen pyörä kyseessä, vai olenko ihan väärässä?

Huomasin, että olisi vielä noita edullisempia 6.9 versioita saatavilla. hintaeroa noin 700€... Pistää miettimään, että haluaako satsata tuollaista summaa, sillä halvemman mallin osasarjalla varmasti pärjäilee..

Onkohan miten iso ero noilla keuloilla, eli foxin evolution ja performance? Se on osista kuitenkin se kallein uusittava.. Ainiin, onhan siinä halvemmassa jarrutkin ihan kuraa; oikeastaan molemmissa. "jos ne ei kitise ja vingu, niin ne ei oo Avidit"

----------


## CamoN

> Miten sitten nämä CTD iskarit ja keulat mitä suurin osa muista valmistajista käyttää. Joutuuko vaihtelevassa maastossa ja ajossa jatkuvasti raplaamaan vaimennusta oikeaan asentoon vai pärjääkö normi juurakko/kivikko/polku-maisemassa esim Trail-asennolla? Rokkarin Reballa käytän aktiivisesti keulan lukitusta nousuissa vaikka tuo on melko tiukaksi säädetty.



Minulla on ollut nyt alkukesästä asti Epicin keulana Fox 32 Float 100mm 29 CTD Factory jossa on kaukosäätö. Olen tykännyt tuon CTD:n säädettävyydestä nimenomaan keulassa. Jyrkkiin nousuihin ja tasaiselle climb-asento, "poljettavaan" maastoon trail ja sitten kun polkeminen muuttuu hankalaksi tai mennään kovaa alamäkeen, descend. Ainakin omassa käytössä tuo kaukosäädin tuntuu todella tärkeältä. Ilman sitä jäisi varmaan climb ja descend paljon vähemmälle huomiolle, eli paljon suorituskykyä käyttämättä. 

Perässä Brain taas on siitä hyvä, että sen voi unohtaa kun sen on saanut sopiviin säätöihin.

----------


## Plus

> Mielipiteitä? Ajatuksia?



Superlightin singlepivot on ainakin perusluonteeltaan sellainen, että itseäni ei haittaa vaikka iskarissa ei compression-säätöä olekaan (Float RL). Poljintuntuma on silti napakka, koska kovasti poljettaessa perä tuppaa suoristumaan. Sanoisin että Superlight on hyvä ns. jäykkäperäkuskin täpäri. Takajarru myös jäykistää jousitusta (brake jack). Täysin neutraali ja huomaamaton perän toiminta tekee pyörästä vähän tylsän, pitää olla luonnetta...  :Hymy:

----------


## RR75

Heitin tuonne pyörämallin omaan keskustelusäikeeseen kysymyksen Cube Reaction gtc 29:n  mitoituksesta, muta kokeillaan täälläkin. Eli ovatko kuituiset Cubet kokomerkintäänsä nähden yhtä pieniä kuin alumiiniset? Arvon lähinnä 23 ja 21 runkokokojen välillä. Alumiinirunkoisissa LTD-malleissa päätyisin 23 kokoon, mutta Reactionin reach mitta ja vaakaputki ovat hiukan pidemmät. Eli helpohkoon maastoon ja talviajoon, kumpikohan koko olisi suositeltavampi koko? Kuskin mitat 193 cm + 94 cm inseam. Ohjaamon pituus on kyllä passeli ja sen saa säädettyä mieleiseksien molemmissa, mutta suurimman 23 koon stand over mietityttää. Vaakaputken ja kassien väliin jää noin 7 cm tilaa. Pienemmässä taas ohjaamo voi jäädä turhan alas. Cuben omat mittataulukot suositelevat 23 runkoa vasta lähes 2-metriselle ja se hiukan kummastuttaa.

*21 23*
seat tube 515 565
top tube hor. 623 635
head tube 110 125
reach 432 440
stack 625 639

----------


## Wilgios

Uutta 29:ä miettimässä ja olen pohtinut vaihtoehtojen Grand Canyon, Trek X-caliber 9, tai Trek Superfly 6. Kaikki toki eri hintaisia ja eri ominaisuuksilla. 

Trekin saisi omalta jälleenmyyjältä hyvällä palvelulla ja kävin koeajamassa tuon Superfly 6:sen, olihan se omaan vanhaan raakkiin nähden tosi paljon parempi. Mutta jos laittaisin esim. tonnin Grand Canyoniin, niin mistä jään tappiolle Trekkiin verrattuna? Tai olisiko muita vaihtoehtoja? Ei ole kynnystä maksaa sitä 1300 euroa mutta toisaalta ei haittaa vaikka se olisi jonkun satasen halvempikin, kun keväällä tuli vasta uusi maantiepyörä talliin.

----------


## Piedro

Trekin geometria on aika hyvä. Itellä nyt Trek X-Caliber 9 -15 malli eli 2x10 vaihteilla ja on hyvä. Edellinen oli Cube mikä varastettiin mutta jälkiviisaana ehkä hyvä niin ni tuli ostettua Trekkiläinen  :Hymy: 
Sent To Windows Phone.

----------


## Maalainen

http://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona_Big_Kahuna_13/ekauppa/pKOKHB13/&listpos=16 

Laitanko tilaukseen? Jos pähkäily johtaa ostopäätökseen, niin 19" vai 20" mitoilla 184/88?

----------


## miku80

Onhan siinä reilusti pyörää tuohon rahaan joten anna mennä vaan ja pienempi varmaan passaa sun mittoihis hyvin..

----------


## kalppinokka

Tekisi mieli päivittää kevyempään, kuitenkin jäykkäperässä pysyen. Onko mitään järkeä 29"-kokoisessa, ja ylipäätään löytyykö valikoimaa, kun kuskin koko on 161 cm/72-73 cm. Joku kokolaskuri antoi oikeaksi kooksi 14", onko sellaisia edes??? Entä jos 15" runko, toimiiko 29":lla?
Vanha vekotin on 26" Trek 6500 D WSD 16" (vm 2007) ja sehän painaa 14 kg. Eikös mitään noin pienirunkoista löytyisi nykyään kevyempänä? 
Ajotarkoitus olisi lähinnä pyöräsuunnistus ja vastaava ajelu, siis enimmäkseen kohtuullista polkua ja välillä nopeitakin siirtymiä (ulkoilureittipätkiä ja jopa tietä). 29":ä sanovat nopeaksi, mutta onkohan oleellista eroa 27,5"? 
Suosituksia merkistä, mallista yms. saa antaa, kiitos. Merkki saisi olla joku tunnettu arkimerkki, jonka saisi huollettua/korjautettua tavallisessa alan liikkeessä, koska omat taidot ei riitä mihinkään. Osat saisi olla ihan kunnolliset. Jos nyt talven alla olisi vuosimallitarjouksia, niin hintahaarukka n. 1- <2 ke.

----------


## kaakku

Tolla mitalla mä ottaisin kuitenkin sen 27,5". Tai ainakin kokeilisin molempia ahkerasti. Useilla merkeillä (ainakin Cube & Trek) on sellainen käytäntö että samasta mallista isot koot on 29" ja pienet 27,5".

----------


## Kiovan Dynamo

Entäs, jos löisi tonnin kiinni kevyempiin osiin? Saattaisi tulla nykyisestäkin aika mukava laite?  :Vink:

----------


## Masansa

Oisko raadilla ehdotuksia kumpi kannattaisi ostaa 27,5" http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/ltd-sl-27-5-2014.html vai 29" http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/ltd-race-29-2014.html ? Lyhyen koeajon perusteella kumpikin oli tosi mukavia ajettavia, eikä sen perusteella osaa päättää.

----------


## Greycap

> 29":ä sanovat nopeaksi, mutta onkohan oleellista eroa 27,5"?



Olen poliittisesti epäkorrekti ja sanon että ei ole. Olettaen että pyörät on muuten vertailukelpoiset, luonnollisestikin. Ei sitä tavalliselle ihmiselle oleellista eroa ole edes 26" verrattuna mitä puhtaasti nopeuteen tulee.

Omat kokemukset on 26" maasturista joka painoi 12,5 kg, 29" joka painoi 12,6 kg ja 29" joka painaa 11,8 kg. Kaksi jälkimmäistä on saman pyörän eri evoluutioversiot. Suurin ero isopyöräiseen vaihtaessa tuli kaarrekäytökseen mutta ei se nopeus siitä juuri mihinkään muuttunut, itse asiassa osa omista reittiennätyksistä on edelleen sillä 26":lla ajettuja. Se meni hyvää pintaa pitkin todella lujaa. Jos siihen olisi käyttänyt saman määrän rahaa ja vaivaa kuin tuohon nykyiseen 29eriin niin siitä olisi tullut aika raju kaupunkiohjus mutta ison kiekon edut varsinkin talvikäytössä ratkaisi pelin siihen että vaihdoin ja sillä tiellä ollaan.

Mutta joo, on niissä eroa. Aika suurtakin. Se ero vaan on jossain ihan muualla kuin nopeudessa - ajettavuudessa, ajoasennossa, eikä vähiten kuskin korvien välissä mitä ei todellakaan pidä aliarvioida tai väheksyä. Nopein pyörä on edelleen se jolla on mukavinta ajaa kovaa.

----------


## Pärä

Olen aloittelemassa harrastuksen ja ostin itselleni Cuben Ltd29 blacklinen. Onko jollain kokemuksia kyseisestä pyörästä?

----------


## miku80

^ ulos ja ajamaan niin saat niitä omakohtaisia kokemuksia.. Tässä vaiheessa kun pyörä on jo hankittu niin tuskin muitten mielipiteillä niin väliä enään ole..

----------


## kalppinokka

> Tolla mitalla mä ottaisin kuitenkin sen 27,5". Tai ainakin kokeilisin molempia ahkerasti. Useilla merkeillä (ainakin Cube & Trek) on sellainen käytäntö että samasta mallista isot koot on 29" ja pienet 27,5".



Missä niitä pääsisi ahkerasti kokeilemaan? Omaan tuttavapiiriin ei kuulu yhtään moista värkkiä.
Huomasin joo että pienemmät rungot tuppaa olemaan 27,5", joten kai siihenkin joku syy on?

----------


## kalppinokka

> Entäs, jos löisi tonnin kiinni kevyempiin osiin?



Mutku ei ymmärrä ite niistä osista yhtään mitään! Siksi haluaisin 2-pyöräisen avaimet-käteen-periaatteella (en autoakaan osa kasana osia ja kokoa itse). Mitkä ne olennaisimmat vaihdettavat osat olisi, millä paino putoaa ja vauhti nousee ;-) ? Toisaalta jos hankkisi kokonaisen uuden, vanha pyörä jäisi kauppapyöräksi, jos vaan olisi säilytystilaa, mutta toisaalta sille olisi ottajakin jo olemassa.

----------


## kalppinokka

> Nopein pyörä on edelleen se jolla on mukavinta ajaa kovaa.



Siis läski? Ainakin tuntuu että se kulkee paljon kovempaa. Siinähän ulkokehä kai vastannee jotain suuruusluokaltaan 29"? Mutta on se muuten hiukan raskas, ainakin silloin kun joutuu (siis suunnistaessa) ylämäkiä työntelemään.
Mutta ne ajettavuudet ja ajoasennot... tarttis löytää jostain koeajetavaksi riittävän pieni vekotin. Onko muuten niin, että kaikilla merkeillä ei ole erikseen "naisten mittaisia" runkoja samoista, esim 15" rungoista? En ainakaan löydä valikoimaa. (sitä paitsi ne löytämäni "naispyörät" on ihan ällöttävän värisiä)

----------


## Juz

Mun on jo ihan hurjan pitkään tehnyt mieli kunnollista jäykkäperäistä 29eria jolla kelpais mennä pitkin maita ja mantuja. Alkuperäiseksi budjetiksi mietin ~850€, mutta..

Miten hinta-laatusuhteen käy jos nostan budjetin noin 1400€ -tasolle?

Esimerkkinä vaikkapa Trek X-Caliber 8 vastaan Trek Superfly 6. Nouseeko hinta-laatusuhde niin että on järkevää nostaa budjettia, vai maksanko tyhjästä? Käyttö on kuitenkin semmosta leikkimistä ja mikään tosiharrastaja en ole.

Rahaa saa töistä joten ihan joka euron päälle ei tarvi laskea.. En kuitenkaan haluaisi heittää rahaa hukkaan, eli haluan vastineeksi myös selvää hyötyä  :Hymy:

----------


## juho_u

Venyttäisin vielä budjettia ja katselisin vähintään superfly 7 tai parempaa. 7 tulee läpiakseli taakse, kiekot paranee yms. 8 tulee foxin keula..

----------


## Juz

Ok. Jos puhutaan tällasista perusjampalle sopivista jäykkäperäisistä 29ereista niin mikä on se budjetti jolla saa laatupelin - ilman että maksaa turhasta? Ja mitkä on niitä merkkejä joista vaihtoehtoja kannattaa katsoa?

Omassa mielessä ovat nyt lähinnä pyörineet Trek ja Specialized.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Ok. Jos puhutaan tällasista perusjampalle sopivista jäykkäperäisistä 29ereista niin mikä on se budjetti jolla saa laatupelin - ilman että maksaa turhasta? Ja mitkä on niitä merkkejä joista vaihtoehtoja kannattaa katsoa?
> 
> Omassa mielessä ovat nyt lähinnä pyörineet Trek ja Specialized.



Tonni.

www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3640

----------


## juho_u

Pyörässä et koskaan maksa mistään turhasta, ostat vaan laatufillarin :Sarkastinen:  
Työkaveri innostui myös maastopyöräilystä, kun kokeili minun vanhaa fuel ex Trekkiä. Tällästä suosittelin sille http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes.../fuel_ex_9_29/
Pyörää ostaessa kerran se kirpasee, mutta kunnon fillarilla on älyttömän hieno ajella.
Paljon on hyviä merkkejä, nyt oon tykännyt omasta santa cruz:ista.

Jäykkäperistä en oo innostunut koskaan, mielestäni täpäri kuuluu maastoon.

----------


## Juz

> Tonni.
> 
> www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3640



Miten Canyonia saa Suomesta kivijalkaliikkeistä?





> Tällästä suosittelin sille http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes.../fuel_ex_9_29/



Ei kyllä perse repee millään tollaseen.. Ja jäykkäperäisen haluaisin kun ajoa on kuitenkin myös muualla kuin metsässä.

----------


## Tuhat1000

Canyonia saa vain nettikaupasta

----------


## Vispe

1400€ tasolla sais yläbannerissa mainitun Kona Big Kahunan.

----------


## juho_u

Hyvällä täpärillä et häviä missään jäykkäperälle (no painossa), samalla tavalla se kulkee asfaltilla, kun muutkin. Mukavammin vain.

----------


## Juz

22" loppua ja vaan 20" jäljellä.. laskureiden mukaan oikea koko olisi 21 tai 21.5". Kokeilematta ei kuitenkaan uskalla ostaa..  :Irvistys: 

Ja hinnan pitää kuitenkin alkaa ykkösellä..

----------


## juho_u

Ota huomioon, että nuo trekkien hinnat on ovh hintoja. Ei niitä kukaan maksa.

----------


## Juz

Juu, käytännössä tuo 1600€ alkaa olemaan jo aika maksimi.

----------


## stumpe

Tolla budjetilla pysyisin vielä jäykkäperissä. Mut 1600e saa kyl jo todella hyvän kevyen jäykkäperän. Saksalaiset tarjoaa yleensä parempaa hintalaatu-suhdetta, joten Cube voisi olla hyvä diili, sitä saa siis Suomesta jälleenmyyjiltä, toisin kun Canyonia. R-tech, foxcomp turku ainakin jne..

esim.

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0235/wg_id-117

Ja aina kantsii ostaa pyörä, mihin juuri riittää pelimerkit. Ei mee hukkaan. Kevyemmät ja kestävämmät osat, jotka pysyvät säädöissä pidempään, ainakin oman kokemuksen mukaan.

----------


## Kusari

Hakusessa olisi ostaa 29er jäykkäperä 191cm kuskille. Tänään kävin Hi5Bikesissa katsomassa Trekin Superfly 7:aa koossa 19,5" ja 21,5". Pienempi oli myyjänkin mielestä "liian pieni", mutta koska kuulemma meikällä on lyhyet kädet niin 21,5" oli jo turhan pitkä. Pienemmässä kyllä riitti satulatolpassa mitta juuri ja juuri ja ei tuntunut ahtaalta. Toisaalta 21,5" ehkä jotenkin tuntui enemmän omalle kun kädet ei ollut niin alhaalla. Tosin pienempään piti kuulemma vaihtaa vähän isommalla nousulla oleva tanko. Tuntui että istuin juuri noiden kahden koon väliin ja molemmat olisi ollut hyviä. Kestääköhän tuo pienempi jos tolppa maksimimitassa ja kuskilla kalsaripainoa kuitenkin 100kg? Onko ihan tuomittu idea ostaa tuollainen pienempi vai katuuko sitä jälkikäteen? Pihalla pyöriessä tuntui oikein hyvälle molemmat.

----------


## juho_u

Isompi ja siihen lyhyempi stemmi. Sillä tuo fillari "lyhenee" helposti pari senttiä. Noissa on todennäköisesti hirveen pitkät stemmit, luokkaa 10cm. Omassa fillarissa on 6cm ja toimii.

----------


## orc biker

> Pienempi oli myyjänkin mielestä "liian pieni", mutta koska kuulemma meikällä on lyhyet kädet niin 21,5" oli jo turhan pitkä.



Trekit ovat pidempiä kuin muut ilmeisesti jo stemmi huomioimatta. Muistaakseni. Lyhyempi ja/tai enemmän ylös käännetty stemmi ja mahdollisesti käyrempi tanko, niin tulee lähemmäs. Ottaisin kuitenkin pienemmän, jos satulatolppaan jää se vaadittu minimi. Silloinhan sen pitäisi riittää ja kestää. Kannattaa tosin olla tarkkana, että millä kengällä ja polkimilla on kokeiltu, ettei kuitenkin joudu vielä nostamaan. Ja muistetaanpa, että satulatolppia saa myös pidempinä eli silloin jää enemmän putkea putken sisään, mikä tarkoittaa, että kestää enemmän vääntöä.

----------


## Kusari

> Isompi ja siihen lyhyempi stemmi. Sillä tuo fillari "lyhenee" helposti pari senttiä. Noissa on todennäköisesti hirveen pitkät stemmit, luokkaa 10cm. Omassa fillarissa on 6cm ja toimii.



Yritin googlesta katsella mikä tuo vakiomitta oli. Ei se kauhean pitkä kyllä ollut, mutta ei se nyt kovin lyheltäkään näyttänyt, joku ehkä 8cm olisi oma villi veikkaukseni.





> Trekit ovat pidempiä kuin muut ilmeisesti jo stemmi huomioimatta. Muistaakseni. Lyhyempi ja/tai enemmän ylös käännetty stemmi ja mahdollisesti käyrempi tanko, niin tulee lähemmäs. Ottaisin kuitenkin pienemmän, jos satulatolppaan jää se vaadittu minimi. Silloinhan sen pitäisi riittää ja kestää. Kannattaa tosin olla tarkkana, että millä kengällä ja polkimilla on kokeiltu, ettei kuitenkin joudu vielä nostamaan. Ja muistetaanpa, että satulatolppia saa myös pidempinä eli silloin jää enemmän putkea putken sisään, mikä tarkoittaa, että kestää enemmän vääntöä.



Satulatolppa oli myyjän mukaan 400mm (tyhmyyttäni en tajunnut mitata/mittauttaa, uskoin vain). Riser tankoa oli myös tarkoitus hommata heti kättelyssä.

Lopuksi tästä tullaan kuitenkin siihen lähtökohtaan, että molemmat ilmeisesti kävisi, tai saisi pienillä osavalinnoilla sopivaksi. Kannattaako kuitenkin mennä isommalla? Kerran kävin koeajamassa ulkomailla Cannondalen Flash Carbon3:sta XL koossa, jonka reachi oli samaa kuin 19,5" Trekin. Pienen lenkin pyöräytin parkkiksella ja se kyllä tuntui hyvältä, hinta vain vähän turhan kova.

----------


## juho_u

Pyydäppä liikettä vaihtamaan kuitenkin sen lyhyemmän stemmin ja kokeile vielä. Muistaakseni uudet fuel ex Trekit tulee 90mm stemillä, en usko että tuossa ainakaa lyhyempää olisi.

----------


## Kusari

> Pyydäppä liikettä vaihtamaan kuitenkin sen lyhyemmän stemmin ja kokeile vielä. Muistaakseni uudet fuel ex Trekit tulee 90mm stemillä, en usko että tuossa ainakaa lyhyempää olisi.



Tämä voisi olla aika lähellä totuutta. Ei se mitenkään kovin lyheltä näyttänyt, mutta vähän lyhkäsempi kuin oma 100mm maantiepyörässä. Ongelma vain tuossa 21,5" koossa olisi että Superfly7:aa ei saa siinä koossa.

----------


## juho_u

> Tämä voisi olla aika lähellä totuutta. Ei se mitenkään kovin lyheltä näyttänyt, mutta vähän lyhkäsempi kuin oma 100mm maantiepyörässä. Ongelma vain tuossa 21,5" koossa olisi että Superfly7:aa ei saa siinä koossa.



Tähän on helppo ratkaisu, venytetään budjettia :Sarkastinen:

----------


## Kusari

> Tähän on helppo ratkaisu, venytetään budjettia



Näin se yleensä käy. Superfly6:sta olisi saanut, mutta hintaero oli niin pieni että ei viitsinyt mennä alaspäin kun olisi "saanut" huonommat jarrut, rumemman värin ja QR-takanavan.

Minkäs mittaista stemmiä voi vielä huoletta käyttää jäykkäperässä että ajotuntuma ei kärsi liiaksi?

----------


## juho_u

Miks tuota seiskaa ei muka saa 21" rungolla? Sitä pitäisi saada 23" myös, senkun tilaa.
Tuntuma on minusta pyörä vaan parantunut, kun oon vaihtanut lyhyemmän stemmin. Äsken lenkkikaveri haki vanhan fuel exän ajettavaksi. Se kokeili kuukausi sitten vakio 90mm stemmillä ja oli sille aivan liian iso. Nyt laitoin siihen 70mm palikan, hoplaa 18.5" runko ja 174cm toimiikin...
Minusta tuokin pyörä vaan parani lyhyemmällä stemmillä, voisi olla lyhyempikin, vielä 75cm tanko odottaa (tuossa vakio taitaa olla 68cm).

----------


## IncBuff

> Pyydäppä liikettä vaihtamaan kuitenkin sen lyhyemmän stemmin ja kokeile vielä. Muistaakseni uudet fuel ex Trekit tulee 90mm stemillä, en usko että tuossa ainakaa lyhyempää olisi.



80mm stemmi oli 19.5" Fuel EX:ssä. Isommassa voi olla pidempi.

----------


## Kusari

> Miks tuota seiskaa ei muka saa 21" rungolla? Sitä pitäisi saada 23" myös, senkun tilaa.
> Tuntuma on minusta pyörä vaan parantunut, kun oon vaihtanut lyhyemmän stemmin. Äsken lenkkikaveri haki vanhan fuel exän ajettavaksi. Se kokeili kuukausi sitten vakio 90mm stemmillä ja oli sille aivan liian iso. Nyt laitoin siihen 70mm palikan, hoplaa 18.5" runko ja 174cm toimiikin...
> Minusta tuokin pyörä vaan parani lyhyemmällä stemmillä, voisi olla lyhyempikin, vielä 75cm tanko odottaa (tuossa vakio taitaa olla 68cm).



Sitä liikkeessäkin ihmettelivät, miksi Trekin jälleenmyyntijärjestelmä ei antanut kyseiselle mallille kokoja 21.5" ja 23". Lupasivat kuitenkin selvittää asiaa ja kysellä Trekin puolelta miksi näin on. Toivottavasti löytyy ja pääsee tekemään kaupat.

----------


## juho_u

Juttelin yhden jälleenmyyjän kanssa vastaavasta asiasta. Ne tulee silloin jälleenmyyntijärjestelmään kun ensimmäinen pyörä tulee euroopan keskusvarastoon (malli/koko). Todennäkoisesti kun ensimmäinen 21.5 runkonen tuollainen tulee eurooppaan, niin sillon ne pitäisi näkyä.

----------


## elasto

> Minkäs mittaista stemmiä voi vielä huoletta käyttää jäykkäperässä että ajotuntuma ei kärsi liiaksi?



Riippuu tangon leveydestä.

----------


## Kusari

> Juttelin yhden jälleenmyyjän kanssa vastaavasta asiasta. Ne tulee silloin jälleenmyyntijärjestelmään kun ensimmäinen pyörä tulee euroopan keskusvarastoon (malli/koko). Todennäkoisesti kun ensimmäinen 21.5 runkonen tuollainen tulee eurooppaan, niin sillon ne pitäisi näkyä.



Kiitos tiedosta, todennäköisesti siis jossain vaiheessa toivottavasti tuota 7:aa saisi siis.





> Riippuu tangon leveydestä.



No jos puhutaan tuollaisesta ehkä noin 720mm tangosta. Voiko huoletta vaihtaa esim 5cm stemmin? Totaalinen nöösi maastopyöräilyssä, vaikka jonkin verran tullut pari vuotta sitten ajettua. Sillloin tosin vain ajettiin eikä mietitytty sopiiko pyörä käyttäjälleen vai ei. Nyt jälkikäteen mietittynä moni asia oli kyllä totaalisen pielessä, mutta kyllä siitä sen verran jäi tuntumaa että tietää millaista pyörää ei ainakaan halua.

----------


## juho_u

Tuo stemmin pituus pitää itse kokekeilla. Mitä lyhyempi stemmi, sitä nopeempi ohjaus. Lyhyeen stemmiin kun lisätään levee tanko, niin taas on vakaa. "Mutua" 60mm menee ainakin. Käy siellä liikkeessä kokeilemassa, siellä on varmasti erilaisia stemmejä hyllyssä.

----------


## Ridge

jou

Olisko toi Cube LTD SL 29 2015 hyvä peli 1500€?  Alkaa olee aika budjetin yläpäässä, mutta haluisin laatukamaa. (http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/mtb-hard...lackline-2015/)

Toinen kysymys: kuinka paljon mua harmittaa jos ostan ekaks pyöräks jäykkäperäsen enkä täysjoustoo?  :Leveä hymy:  
Tarve olis varmaan lähinnä semmonen XC/trail tyyppinen hikilenkki polkukone, millä ehkä jopa joku tahko/jämi/finlandia osallistuminen olisi mahdollista. Mitään mopokypärä louhosjyrkännekuolemalaskeutumispyörimistä en uskalla edes ajatella.
Kelasin et jäykkiksel vois muutamanvuoden suhaa ja hommaa sit joku arvokkaampi jos vielä kiinnostaa. Mut miten on.. löytyiskö sittenkin joku järkevä xc/trail täpäri 1500 eurolla?  Vai säästänkö 500 lisää ja hommaan semmosen 2000€ täpärin? Vai kenties ostan nyt hardtailin muutamaks vuodeks ja sit jonku 3000€ karkin ku tiedän millasen haluun?

Sori jos oli sekavaa panikointia, mut varmaan moni on käyny alottelijana tämän saman tien läpi, niin haluisin kuulla näkemyksiä miten harrastus olisi paras aloittaa  :Hymy: 

-R

----------


## stenttou

Toiseen kysymykseen ei ole oikeaa vastausta. Osta se mikä tuntuu hintalaatusuhteelta hyvältä, on sopiva ja millaisen haluat. Oma prosessi on mennyt viimeisen reilun viiden vuoden aikana näin: Trek 6300 peruspyörä aluksi, myyntiin ja tilalle Commencal meta 6 AM täpäri joka oli talossa reilun vuoden. Innostus pyöräilyyn laajeni, eli maantiepyöräkaupoille. Sekään ei tuntunut täyttävän tarpeita --> cyclocrosskaupoille. Maantiepyörä myyntiin ja fatbikekaupoille... Nyt varastossa siis cx ja fatty, joka taitaa lähteä myyntiin ja joku täysjäykkä 29er tilalle, kunnes taas mieli muuttuu. Onko ollut järkeä? Ehkä rahallisesti tullut takkiin hieman, mutta eipä tässä onneksi nälkäkuolema ole tullut. 

Ehkä vastaus kysymykseen on siis, että osta riittävän hyvä pyörä siihen tarkoitukseen mihin sitä aiot, kunnes myöhemmin keksit uudet tarpeen ja lähdet pyöräkaupoille. Ainoa pyörä mikä on jäänyt harmittamaan oli tuo eka trek, joka oli melkoista kuraa. Sinuna ostaisin tuossa tilanteessa varmaankin jäykkäperäisen hyvillä osilla; panosta laatuun ja oikean kokoiseen pyörään.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> jou
> 
> Olisko toi Cube LTD SL 29 2015 hyvä peli 1500€?  Alkaa olee aika budjetin yläpäässä, mutta haluisin laatukamaa. (http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/mtb-hard...lackline-2015/)
> 
> Toinen kysymys: kuinka paljon mua harmittaa jos ostan ekaks pyöräks jäykkäperäsen enkä täysjoustoo?  
> Tarve olis varmaan lähinnä semmonen XC/trail tyyppinen hikilenkki polkukone, millä ehkä jopa joku tahko/jämi/finlandia osallistuminen olisi mahdollista. Mitään mopokypärä louhosjyrkännekuolemalaskeutumispyörimistä en uskalla edes ajatella.
> Kelasin et jäykkiksel vois muutamanvuoden suhaa ja hommaa sit joku arvokkaampi jos vielä kiinnostaa. Mut miten on.. löytyiskö sittenkin joku järkevä xc/trail täpäri 1500 eurolla?  Vai säästänkö 500 lisää ja hommaan semmosen 2000€ täpärin? Vai kenties ostan nyt hardtailin muutamaks vuodeks ja sit jonku 3000€ karkin ku tiedän millasen haluan



Lyhytjoustoinen täpäri on tuohon käyttöön varmempi valinta. Halvin kelvollinen on rapiat 1700 euroa.

www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3663

----------


## orc biker

> Olisko toi Cube LTD SL 29 2015 hyvä peli 1500€?  Alkaa olee aika budjetin yläpäässä, mutta haluisin laatukamaa. (http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/mtb-hard...lackline-2015/)



Hankalapa Cubea on voittaa hinnan ja laadun suhteella.





> Toinen kysymys: kuinka paljon mua harmittaa jos ostan ekaks pyöräks jäykkäperäsen enkä täysjoustoo?



Juurakoissa varmasti aika paljon, muuten harvemmin. Ei se kyllä kovin mukavaa ole, kun ei oikein edes pääse ajamaan, vaan on vain yhtä tärinää, eikä voi ajaa edes perse penkissä. Että miettisin sinuna, millaista alustaa se tulisi olemaan. Tai osta halvempi pyörä. Osta tonnin pyörä ja kokeile. Ei tule niin paljon takkiin myydessä, jos huimaat kaipaavasi täysjoustoa. Tai sitten laitat vähän vielä lisää ja ostat suoraan pyörän, joka riittää. Ei siitä täysjoustosta haittaakaan pitäisi olla.

----------


## Api76

No eka "kunnollinen" maastopyörä itellä 29 täpäri cube, oon ajellu myös kaverin kevyemmällä jäykkäperällä mutta ei se 2 kg niinpaljoo vaikuta mukavuus ensin.

Kovat jätkät ajaa tahkolla pitkiäkin jopa täysjäykällä mutta oma suositus olis ekaks suoraan täysjousto, kovat kisakuskit ajaa hipokevyellä jäykkäperällä.

1 tahko takana täpärillä 60km ja seuraava samalla pyörällä koitetaan 120.

----------


## Jami2003

Itekki suosittelen täpäriä tuohon käyttöön. Alustan lisäksi kiinnittäisin huomioita kuinka pitkää lenkkiä meinaa ajaa. Kyllähän sitä kymppi kilometrin runtaa putkelta jäykkä perällä eikä paljoa kivet ja juuret haittaa mutta pitemmällä lenkillä ainakin allekirjottaneella loppuu kunto keventää persettä joka juuren kohdalla ja ajosta tulee melko tökkivää..

----------


## Sprintrs

> jou
> 
> Olisko toi Cube LTD SL 29 2015 hyvä peli 1500€? Alkaa olee aika budjetin yläpäässä, mutta haluisin laatukamaa. (http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/mtb-hard...lackline-2015/)
> 
> Toinen kysymys: kuinka paljon mua harmittaa jos ostan ekaks pyöräks jäykkäperäsen enkä täysjoustoo?  
> Tarve olis varmaan lähinnä semmonen XC/trail tyyppinen hikilenkki polkukone, millä ehkä jopa joku tahko/jämi/finlandia osallistuminen olisi mahdollista. Mitään mopokypärä louhosjyrkännekuolemalaskeutumispyörimistä en uskalla edes ajatella.
> Kelasin et jäykkiksel vois muutamanvuoden suhaa ja hommaa sit joku arvokkaampi jos vielä kiinnostaa. Mut miten on.. löytyiskö sittenkin joku järkevä xc/trail täpäri 1500 eurolla? Vai säästänkö 500 lisää ja hommaan semmosen 2000€ täpärin? Vai kenties ostan nyt hardtailin muutamaks vuodeks ja sit jonku 3000€ karkin ku tiedän millasen haluun?
> 
> Sori jos oli sekavaa panikointia, mut varmaan moni on käyny alottelijana tämän saman tien läpi, niin haluisin kuulla näkemyksiä miten harrastus olisi paras aloittaa 
> ...



Minä taas suosittelisin ensin jäykkäperää, ei olisi sitten niin järkytys siirtyä täysjoustoon. Toisinpäin kyllä on. Ainakin itellä ei enää jäykkiksellä ajelu tahdo luonnistua ollenkaan parin vuoden täpärillä kurvailun jälkeen. 
Jäykkiksestä tulikin tänä syksynä täysjäykkä talvipyörä.
Noista MTB-tapahtumista ainakin Jämillä pärjää hyvin ilman täysjoustoakin. Tahkokin menee ihan kivasti, Finlandiasta en tiedä.

----------


## Jami2003

Joo jos hommasta innostuu niin pyörää ja tyyppiä tulee vaihdettua moneen kertaan vuosien aikana joten siinä mielessä sama minkä alle laittaa  :Hymy:

----------


## Ridge

Kiitti vinkeistä! Pitää varmaan käydä testaa jotain lyhytjoustosta, et tietää paremmin. Kun en ole koskaan semmosta ajanu. Taitaa jossain lehdes tulla joku testikin niistä keväällä. Tonnin takajäykäl ajelin yhen kesän polkulenkkejä ja välil vähän jännäs miten pyörän (ja kuskin) paikat kestää kasas ku rämisti juurakoissa menee. Pomppuset polut oli suht pieni osa reiteistä, mutta kuitenkin ehkä se mitä lähti metsistä juuri etsimään =D


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Juz

Olen nyt iskenyt silmäni Cube LTD Race 29 Blacklineen. Haussa siis jäykkäperäinen 29" noin 1200€ budjettiin mahdollisimman hyvällä hinta-/laatusuhteella. Saksasta tilaaminen taitaa kuitenkin jännittää liikaa joten Canyon on ainakin toistaiseksi pois laskuista.

Cube LTD Race 29 blackline:

                                     frame                                                                          Aluminium Lite, AMF, ARG, Internal  cable routing, Easy Mount Kickstand ready, Tapered Headtube, PressFit BB                                     fork                                                                          Manitou Marvel TS Air, Alloy Steerer,100mm. Remote Lockout                                     rear derailleur                                                                          Shimano XT, RD-M781-DSGSL, Shadow 10-Speed, direct mount                                     front derailleur                                                                          Shimano SLX, FD-M671-D, direct mount, Down Swing, 3x10-speed                                     shifters                                                                          Shimano SLX SL-M670-I, Direct Attach                                     brake system                                                                          Shimano Deore A-M615, Hydr. Disc (180/160) 

                                     front tire                                                                          Schwalbe Tough Tom Active, 29x2.25"                                     rear tire                                                                          Schwalbe Rapid Rob Active, 29x2.25" 

Manitou Marvel TS Air on itselleni täysin tuntematon, pikaisella googletuksella en kuitenkaan pahaa sanottavaa löytänyt.

Onko laadukas vehje? Voitteko suositella?

----------


## orc biker

Mistä sinä tuon 1200 euroon Suomesta meinasit saada? Ehkä viime vuoden mallin voisi saada tarjouksesta. Siinä muuten on Reba, niin ainakin huolto onnistuu. Tosin varmaan ammattimies huoltaa eksoottisemmatkin merkit ja tilailee varaosat, jos ei ole jo. Tai itse asiassa ehkä se onnistuu tinkaamalla. Ei tuo nyt ihan niin kallis olekaan kuin muistelin. Mutta eihän noissa mitään vikaa ole. Jos miellyttää, niin osta pois. Laadukkaat osathan tuon hintaisissa Cubeissa on.

----------


## Vito78

Tere! Pari kesää tuli ajettua 29er jäykkäperällä ja nyt on mieltymykset selvinnyt sen verran, että täysjousto on ostoslistalla. Alustavasti olen iskenyt silmäni Canyonin Spectral AL 8.9:iin. Myös Radonin ja miksei Spessun ja Trekin mallitkin kiinnostaisi. Toki köyhän pitäisi tietenkin saada mahdollisimman paljon ns. bangforthebuck. Maasto mistä tykkään on usein juurakkoista ja kivikkoista. Nopeat laskut on erityisesti mieleeni  :Hymy:  . Suosituksia hintahaitarilla 2000€-2500€??

Linkki Spectraliin

http://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3605


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jami2003

Cubelta löytyy saksan maalta hiilikuituista täpäriä 2,5 kiloeuroon. Se olis mun suositus. Mieli tekis.

----------


## Vito78

Onpa hiljasta... Jotenkin sellanen olo, että mieluummin alurunkosena. Varmaan harhaa mutta kumminkin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IncBuff

Spectral on varmasti soiva peli tuollaiseen menoon. Cubea ei kannata ostaa ajamatta. Geometria on käsittämättömän hämärä. 

Vaikka noiden saksalaisten bulkkipyörien ostaminen on foorumilla se "ainoa oikea" hankinta niin mikset kävisi lähimmällä Specialized diilerillä katsomassa Stumpjumper FSR Comp 29:iä. Muistaakseni suositushinta on 2599€ tälle kaudelle ja todetusti hyvä menijä. http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bik...er-fsr-comp-29

Eipähän tarvitse lähetelllä sitä katkennutta runkoa Saksaan vaihtoon kesken parhaan ajokauden.

----------


## miku80

Eikä nuo spessun hinnat ole kiveen hakattu, kun taas noista postimyyntifillareista on hitusen vaikeempi tinkailla..

----------


## juho_u

Jos trekki kelpaa, niin ylivuotista (2014) fuel ex 8 29", myydään 2100 eurolla, suomesta. .

----------


## telliv

Villinä korttina voisin heittää, et osta joku single pivot täpäri. Kiipeää kuin vuoristogaselli ja tulee alas kuin Malaysia Airlinesin lentokoneet, sillä poikkeuksella et kuskilla on hymy naamalla. Merkillä ja mallilla ei niin väliä, mutta hintaa vois olla 5-7k€. Mukava ajella työmatkaa ja harrastella muutakin kun on tämmönen tallissa.

----------


## juho_u

Eikai kukaan maksa 7k single pivotista? Tuolla rahalla saa jo paljon parempiakin.

----------


## IncBuff

On se kumma nykyään kun joku kysyy jotain 2k tietämillä olevaa pyörää niin tullaan ehdottamaan että pistä nyt ainakin 3x summa. Sama homma 1,5k€ luokassa pitäisi laittaa 3-4k€. Monella ei ole kykyä tai edes haluja laittaa 5-7 tonnia pyörään niin miksi tulla tuollaista huutelemaan kun kysyjä on määrittänyt budjettinsa.

----------


## Vito78

Ärh... Toisaalta esim tuo Spessu kiinnostais koska Spessu... Toisaalta Spectralissa Reverb Stealthi ja vaijerit runkon sisässä... Vaikeeta!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JackOja

> Eikä nuo spessun hinnat ole kiveen hakattu..







> Ärh... Toisaalta esim tuo Spessu kiinnostais koska Spessu... Toisaalta Spectralissa Reverb Stealthi ja vaijerit runkon sisässä... Vaikeeta!



2014-mallisia Stumpyja olen nähnyt myynnissä alle kahteen tonttuun. Laita sellainen JA Reverbi niin sulle jää vielä rahnaakin...

----------


## Vito78

Laittakaa.s nyt linkkiä näihin tarjouksiin kun mun kone ei löydä  :Hymy:  ja runko xl tai vastaava. Pituutta 192 cm...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## MardukFIN

Hei!

Olen hankkimassa uutta pyörää työmatka-ajoon, mutta kiinnostaisi myös ajella metsäpolkuja yms. hiekkateitä. Maasturia olen etsimässä ja budjetti on <600€. Sen mitä olen palstoja ja arvosteluita selaillut, tuon hintaluokan pyörissä keulat ovat ilmeisesti, mitä ovat? Luulisi silti jouston riittävän perus metsäpoluille ja talviseen (auraamattomaan lumihankeen, kiitos vain kaupungille) työmatka-ajoon?
Vaihtoehtoja tällähetkellä on:

Tunturi Kayapo: http://www.tunturi.fi/pyorat_2014/kayapo-29/ Tästä on tuolla lähikaupassa tarjous 599€
Radonin ZR 5 sarjasta joku noista kolmesta: http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...zr-team-29-50/ (mikä ero noilla mailleilla on? 5.0, 5.0LE, 5.0MS)
Trek Marlin 6: http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...rlin/marlin_6/

Mikä noista mahtaisi aloittelijalle olla paras? Keulan ja jarrut ilmeisesti pystyy jälkeenpäin vaihtaa jokaiseen, jos homma alkaa enemmän kiinnostaa?

Kiitos!

----------


## JayRay

Kaikki osat pystyy vaihtamaan. Trek noista osiltaan heikoin. Radon ja Tunturi aika samaa kastia. Suosisin paikallista vaikka muutaman kympin jäisikin vielä postikulujen jälkeen erotusta Radoniin. Sanoisin tuota Kayapoa 599e hinnalla ihan kelpo kaupaksi. Työmatka ja neulaspolutkin taittuu varmasti. Käy vähintään ajamassa tuota.

----------


## MardukFIN

> Kaikki osat pystyy vaihtamaan. Trek noista osiltaan heikoin. Radon ja Tunturi aika samaa kastia. Suosisin paikallista vaikka muutaman kympin jäisikin vielä postikulujen jälkeen erotusta Radoniin. Sanoisin tuota Kayapoa 599e hinnalla ihan kelpo kaupaksi. Työmatka ja neulaspolutkin taittuu varmasti. Käy vähintään ajamassa tuota.



Pitää käydä! Kiitoksia vaan.

----------


## jcool

> Ärh... Toisaalta esim tuo Spessu kiinnostais koska Spessu... Toisaalta Spectralissa Reverb Stealthi ja vaijerit runkon sisässä... Vaikeeta!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Stumpylle peukkua!!! Yksi ajokausi takana ja hauska pyörä kyseessä. Eniten olen tykännyt siitä, kun pyörä yllättää aina positiivisesti. Mieheltä on loppunut yleensä usko ennen pyörän suorituskykyä. Isoin miinus tulee imalennon hallinnasta (voi olla kuskin vika myös). Pyörä tykkää kääntyä ilmalennon aikana, joten ens ajokautena pitää tuota treenata jotenkin. Talvikauden menen läskillä...

----------


## IncBuff

> Laittakaa.s nyt linkkiä näihin tarjouksiin kun mun kone ei löydä  ja runko xl tai vastaava. Pituutta 192 cm...



Ei niitä kivijalkakauppojen tarjouksia netissä ole.

----------


## Wilgios

Tarkoitus päivittää maastofillaria. Kuskin mitat 187/93, ja miettinyt, että 29" on seuraavakin. 

Ajatellut ajella maraton kisoja kuntoilumielessä. Pärjääkö näissä jäykkäperällä riittävästi? Eli isoin haaste on kuski itse, ei varsinaista pro- kilpailua. Vai tartteeko täysjouston? Esim. Laajavuori jne. 

Omaan budjettiin mietin esim. :

Kona Big Kahuna 2013

http://www.bikeshop.fi/Kona_Big_Kahu...13/&listpos=13


Trek Superfly 6

http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...ly/superfly_6/


Trekin saisi paikalliselta hyvältä jälleenmyyjältä palveluineen, mikä puoltaisi sitä.

----------


## CamoN

Viime vuoden XCM Cupissa oli selvä trendi kohti teknisempiä reittejä, jotka suosivat täysjoustopyöriä. Varmasti sieltä tullaan maaliin jäykkäperälläkin (oikeat ajomiehet tulee melko kovaakin, esim. MTB Green Race Taivassalo 2014), mutta täysjousto helpottaa etenemistä.

----------


## Wilgios

Mites jos nyt lipsautan budjetin sitten käsistä ja joku noista alumiinista täysjoustoista, tarkoitus siis edelleen kuntoilumielessä Maraton cupin kisoja esim. : 

*Trek Superfly FS 7*

http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...superfly_fs_7/


*Trek Fuel EX 7*

http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...fuel_ex_7_29/#


*Canyon Nerve*

https://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3663


Mitkä noiden kahden trekin suurimmat erot on, paino, jouston pituus, ajoasento? 

Canyon houkuttaa aivan älyttömästi. Siinä on se heikkous vaan että en osaa itse huoltaa juuri ketjuja enempää. Tokihan paikallinen varmaan huoltaa senkin, mutta jos paikalliselta ostaa Trekin, niin palvelu on ns. parempaa ja nopeampaa. Canyonissa ei juuri huoleta se, että jos takuuseen joutuu jotain laittamaan, se ei ole probleema, muita pyöriä kyllä löytyy. 

Mun mitat on 187/93 ja painoa on karvan alta 90 kg. Tykkään ehkä lievästi suoraselkäisemmästä ajoasennosta, tokihan se on sitten vauhdista pois.

----------


## Munarello

> Hei!
> 
> Olen hankkimassa uutta pyörää työmatka-ajoon, mutta kiinnostaisi myös ajella metsäpolkuja yms. hiekkateitä. Maasturia olen etsimässä ja budjetti on <600€. Sen mitä olen palstoja ja arvosteluita selaillut, tuon hintaluokan pyörissä keulat ovat ilmeisesti, mitä ovat? Luulisi silti jouston riittävän perus metsäpoluille ja talviseen (auraamattomaan lumihankeen, kiitos vain kaupungille) työmatka-ajoon?
> Vaihtoehtoja tällähetkellä on:
> 
> Tunturi Kayapo: http://www.tunturi.fi/pyorat_2014/kayapo-29/ Tästä on tuolla lähikaupassa tarjous 599€
> Radonin ZR 5 sarjasta joku noista kolmesta: http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...zr-team-29-50/ (mikä ero noilla mailleilla on? 5.0, 5.0LE, 5.0MS)
> Trek Marlin 6: http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...rlin/marlin_6/
> 
> ...



Minä olen nyt tuommoisella Trekillä reilun neljän viikon aikana ajellut reilut kolmesataa kilometriä joten laitan vähän fiiliksiä pyörästä. Ajeltu kelviä, pikkutien laitaa ja koiranulkoiluttajien metsäpolkuja. Itse kun olen maastopyörähommissa totaalinen keltanokka niin kuski rajoittaa varmasti enemmän kuin pyörän puutteet. Silti kaikki onnistuu ainakin kohtuullisesti, poluilla pahemmissa paikoissa on toki joutunut tunkkaamaan. Luultavasti edelleen kuskista kiinni.. Osat on luultavasti noista heikommat, mutta toisaalta hintakin on alhaisin. Keula lienee pahin sillä siinä ei taida olla lukitusta. Jarrut sentään toimii hyvin ja ainakin toistaiseksi vaihtaminen on ollut ongelmatonta. Pari tuumaa leveillä ensiasennusrenkailla etenee kivasti pikku lumiröpelössäkin. Minulle riittää toistaiseksi mainiosti. 

Luulisin, että paras olisi tietty ostaa niin laadukas pyörä kuin budjetti sallii, mutta itse annan myös arvoa sille, että kylältä löytyy oman merkin jälleenmyyjä/huolto, jolle pyörän voi kiikuttaa huollettavaksi tarpeen vaatiessa. Ihan kaikkea kun en itse vieläkään osaa tai pysty tekemään.. Omalla kohdalla on sitten sekin, että kyseisessä puljussa asioinnista on aina jäänyt hyvä fiilis joten sekin puoltaa omaa valintaani. Tiivistäen lopuksi, valitsi se minkä tahansa noista niin ei se lahoa saman tien kun sen kaupan ovesta ulos kiikuttaa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## syklopaatti

> Mites jos nyt lipsautan budjetin sitten käsistä ja joku noista alumiinista täysjoustoista, tarkoitus siis edelleen kuntoilumielessä Maraton cupin kisoja esim. : 
> 
> *Trek Superfly FS 7*
> 
> http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...superfly_fs_7/
> 
> 
> *Trek Fuel EX 7*
> 
> ...



Superfly on enemmän pelkkä xc/mara kisapyörä kun taas Fuel ex on vähän pitempijoustoinen (120mmvs100mm) XC/Trail jokapaikanhöylä jolla ei hirveesti tasoitusta anna 
marakisailussa harrastemeiningillä ,mutta jolla on sit huomattavasti mukavampi ajella polkuja ,retkeillä yms.IMO

----------


## syklopaatti

Bike discountissa on hyvänhintaisia kaksysejä joita ehkä kantsii vilkaista. 2-3 tontulla rupee saamaan jo kuituista cuben tai radonin täpäriä laatuosilla.
Radon skeen 9,0- 11,7kg 29 täpäri   :No huh!: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...8366/wg_id-153

 Cube stereo hpc pro jossa tulee rokkarin reverb stealth messissä vaikka  joustoa 120mm ja muutenkin suht menevännäköinen peli.
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...2478/wg_id-153

Siin vielä yks 29 jossa on jo 130mm juustoa molemmissa päissä ,muttä painoa vain 12,5kg isoista renkaista ja hissitolpasta huolimatta. mistähän ne katteen repii???
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...-10.0-sl-17943

----------


## Wilgios

Vähän olis halu ehkä kuitenkin ostaa pyörä Suomesta, vaikka noita linkkejä Canyoniin tarjosin. 

Mites tämä : 

http://shop.larunpyora.com/tuote/foc...-29r-3-0-2014/


Onkos tuokin "kisamainen" geometrialtaan? En hirveesti geometrioista tajua kuin kuvien perusteella arvuuttelemalla, ja jousituksien suhteenkin tieto on aika vähäistä.

----------


## Juz

Alkaa olla aika tehdä hankintoja.

Vaihtoehtoina ovat nyt Cube Race One ja LTD Race 29.

Eroavaisuuksia Onessa on RockShox Reba RL -etuhaarukka tuossa toisessa on Manitou Marvel TS. Toisaalta Onessa on XT-sarjan jarrut ja vaihteisto. Hintaa molemmilla fun cornerissa samat 1099€. Mielipiteitä?

Pyörä tulee ihan harrastelukäyttöön hiekkateille ja metsäpoluille eli mitään kisavehjettä en kaipaa. RockShoxiin saanee keulahuollon helpommin firmojen kautta?

----------


## miku80

> RockShoxiin saanee keulahuollon helpommin firmojen kautta?



Kyllä tuo huolto pitäisi nykypäivänä onnistua ainakin lähes jokaiselta pyörähuollolta joka näitä uloskin myy..

----------


## Juz

^Jep. Tarkoitin että RS olisi ilmeisesti huollettavuuden kannalta Manitouta helpompi valinta. Manitoun keuloja en ole kovin monessa nähnyt joten niiden huoltamista voidaan paikallisissa liikkeissä enemmän vierastaa.

----------


## Naikou

Moi!

Helsingin kadut on vallotettu ja kiinnostais avata uus maailma mettäpolkujen kautta. Maasturin selässä en oo ollu sen jälkeen ku 13 vuotiaana multa pöllittiin markettimaasturi. Siitäkin alkaa kohta olemaan 15 vuotta aikaa, joten täysin noviisi metässä olen. Radoneita oon miettiny: 

http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...zr-team-29-70/
vai
http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...team-29-70-ms/

Eroa noissa parissa mallissa ei pikasella vilkasulla oo kun keula ja jarrut. Budjetti menee aika vahvasti tossa 700 euron pinnassa, joten siitä ei mielellään kauheesti ylöspäin. Pääseekö noilla alkuun vai kannattaako kytätä käytettynä? Myös tarjouksia saa linkitellä jos sellasiin on jossain törmänny.

edit: http://webshop.velo-oxygen.fi/catalo...0v-mattamusta/
Tällänen tuli vastaan kanssa, osat ainakin vaikuttaa ihan ookoolta, vähän crescent merkkinä vaan vierastuttaa.

-Niko

----------


## Tapiol65

> Stumpylle peukkua!!! Yksi ajokausi takana ja hauska pyörä kyseessä. Eniten olen tykännyt siitä, kun pyörä yllättää aina positiivisesti. Mieheltä on loppunut yleensä usko ennen pyörän suorituskykyä. Isoin miinus tulee imalennon hallinnasta (voi olla kuskin vika myös). Pyörä tykkää kääntyä ilmalennon aikana, joten ens ajokautena pitää tuota treenata jotenkin. Talvikauden menen läskillä...



Pakko kompata. Vuosi takana S-Works Stump 29:llä enkä paremmasta osaa edes haaveilla ;-)

----------


## orc biker

> Eroa noissa parissa mallissa ei pikasella vilkasulla oo kun keula ja jarrut. Budjetti menee aika vahvasti tossa 700 euron pinnassa, joten siitä ei mielellään kauheesti ylöspäin. Pääseekö noilla alkuun vai kannattaako kytätä käytettynä? Myös tarjouksia saa linkitellä jos sellasiin on jossain törmänny.



Pääsee alkuun ja loppuun. Minä ostaisin uuden. Uusilla osilla on uusien osien fiilis. Käytetyt myös usein pyörivät järkyttävissä hinnoissa ja niistä ei oikein tiedä, että miten paljon milläkin osilla on ajokilometrejä jäljellä. Tuota Midseason-mallia ei kannata ostaa, koska sitä ei saa enää. Siitä oli vähän aikaa 16" jäljellä, mutta ei enää sitäkään.

Tuossa Crescentissä on hyvät osat, mutta minusta tuo on aika ruma. Ja 27,5 on ihan eri peli kuin 29. Jos et ole kovin lyhyt, niin ottaisin jälkimmäisen.

----------


## Naikou

Mulla on pituutta vaan 171cm, inseam 79cm joten sekin mietityttää, että miten toi 29" sopii tälläsen pätkän alle. Kokemuksia kenelläkään?

----------


## orc biker

> Mulla on pituutta vaan 171cm, inseam 79cm joten sekin mietityttää, että miten toi 29" sopii tälläsen pätkän alle. Kokemuksia kenelläkään?



Ihan hyvin, kun otat riittävän pienen pyörän. Standover on korkea kaikissa noista, mutta sama se on meille pidemmillekin. 18" on sinulle vähän korkea, IMO. Varmaankin menee, mutta ei ole ehkä ideaalinen. 16"... en osaa sanoa. Onko se jo liian pieni? Aika lyhyeksi varmaan menee ja en tiedä, riittääkö satutolpassa mitta. Stemmiä voi tietysti vaihtaa pidempään. Cubella on parittomia kokoja, mutta en tiedä, ovatko ne yhtään enemmän siinä välissä, vai onko ero vain laskentatavassa. Kannattaa katsella noita mittoja ja laskeskella. Mutta ei tuo 29-rengas ole kuitenkaan mikään ongelma, kunhan löydät itsellesi sopivan mittaisen pyörän. Sinua lyhyemmätkin ajavat niillä.

----------


## Gargamel

Mulla mitat 170/76cm, ja nyt muutaman kuukauden kokemuksella sanoisin että 15" 29er jäykkäperä-Cube on minulle onnistuneen kokoinen. Vaakaputken korkeus noin puolivälistä maahan mitattuna on 73cm. Ennen  tätä koeajamatta tilaamaani kokeilin 17-tuumaista samanlaista, ja koin  että se oli liian iso. 

Ainoa mistä voisi motkottaa on se, että ohjaustankoa ei mukana toimitettavilla osilla saa kovinkaan alas, vaan se on noin 6cm satulaa korkeammalla, mikä vanhoihin pikkupyöriin tottuneelle tuntui ensialkuun hassulta. Mutta eipä tuo ole ajossa tuntunut, leveä ohjaustanko kompensoi. 

29" rengaskoosta en ole huomannut ajossa mitään haittaa vaikka lyhyt olenkin. Mielestäni rengaskoon kasvu on oleellinen parannus vanhaan pyörääni verrattuna.

----------


## Jukahia

Moroo, 
Minulla on M -kokoinen 29ér 2014 Cube Stereo140 HPC Race ja mitat ovat 177/81 cm. Itse koen että 18" on kokona juurikin sopiva, 16" olisi ollut aivan liian pieni ohjaamoltaan, sekä RS:n satulatolpassa loppuisi varat kesken... Ja hyvin riittää putken ja pallien välissä tilaa. 

Itse katsoisin näissä 29´er  filoissa jo vuosimalliakin, kun ainakin nuo vanhemmat Cubet olivat 29 rungoilla...hmm. erilaisia... 
Itsellä on alkuperäinen 75mm pitkä ohjainkannatin kiinni, nousu alaspäin, päässä on kiinni 74cm suora tanko.      

Gargamel, voisi kokeilla kannattimen kääntöä tai ainakin säätörenkaiden siirtämista yläpuolelle... -silti ihmettelen 15" runkoa, mutta toki se on lähempänä 16" 29:na... Lainaa joltain pidempi/suora ohjainkannatin ja kokeille sillä myös...

----------


## Greycap

Yksi hukkapätkä lisää, 173/80 ja ajossa (vielä toistaiseksi) kaksi kappaletta 17,5" Specializedeja 75 ja 90 mm kannakkeilla. Rennommassa tangon pään keskikohta aika tarkat 3 cm satulan istumapintaa korkeammalla, sporttisemmassa eroa on sentti. Vakiopalikat ja kaikki spacerit ylöspäin osoittavan kannakkeen alla.

Allekirjoittaneen äitikin osti sitten 29erin tuossa syksyllä, pitkään väännettiin ottaako 164/75 mitoilla 27,5" vai 29" mutta jälkimmäiseen päädyttiin ja tyytyväinen on ollut, olisi jopa halunnut korkeamman etupään mutta saahan sitä koroteltua. Minulle se naisten 17" oli jo vähän liian pienen tuntuinen kun hain sen lainaan ja ajoin sillä yhden päivän työmatkat vaikkei rungon pituudessa ole eroa kuin kaksi senttiä omiin verrattuna.

----------


## orc biker

Puretaanpa asiaa osiin.

18":n Radon on sopivin n. 180-senttiselle. Ei paljoa passaa olla ylitse. Sentin tai kaksi. Siis yleensä ottaen, varmasti poikkeuksia on ruumiinrakenteen ja mieltymysten myötä. Toisaalta 16":lla ajaa jo selvästi alle 170-senttinen. Mutta jos noista pitäisi valita, niin tuossa tapauksessa itse sanoisin, että 16" ja pidempi stemmi tarvittaessa. 2 cm on vain eroa vaakaputkessa, joten ei tuossa 171-senttinen n. senttiä enempää voi mennä pieleen ajatellen sitä pyörän tavallaan alkuperäistä tarkoitettua mitoitusta, eli se hoituu tarvittaessa stemmillä. Satulaputkessa on 5 cm eroa, mutta sekin täsmää aika hyvin noita mittoja ajatellen. 180-senttiselle jää vähän pelivaraa vakiotolpalla, joten 171:llä pitäisi jäädä yhtä lailla. 180:n saumamitta on ehkä se 84 eli sama 5 cm:n ero. Standoverissa tuo pyörien korkeusero tuntuu oikeasti.

----------


## Gargamel

> Gargamel, voisi kokeilla kannattimen kääntöä tai ainakin säätörenkaiden siirtämista yläpuolelle... -silti ihmettelen 15" runkoa, mutta toki se on lähempänä 16" 29:na... Lainaa joltain pidempi/suora ohjainkannatin ja kokeille sillä myös...



Nuo teinkin jo ennen ensimmäistä koeajoa, eli spacerit pois välistä ja kannatin ylösalaisin. Mielestäni ajossa ok noin, vaikka ei menekään takavuosina oppimani "tanko satulan tasolle" -peukalosäännön mukaan. Pyörä on 2014 mallia (LTD Race).

Omassa anatomiassa lyhyyttä on erityisesti jaloissa ja pituutta kaulassa. Pyörän valinnan määräsi lähinnä seisomakorkeus ja toissijaisena mittana vaakapituus, joille pidin vertailukohtana vanhaa pyörääni. Vaikkei ollut mahdollisuutta kokeilla ennen ostopäätöstä, niin tuuria oli mukana ja pyörä tuntunut mieluisalta. 175-milliset kammet voisivat olla pykälää lyhyemmät?

----------


## skandinaavi

Hei!

Ihan uutena immeisenä foorumilla liikenteessä ja vahvana aikomuksena olisi aloittaa pyöräily ihan kuntoiluna ja hyötyajeluna... Muutama kauppa tullut kierrettyä ja pääsääntöisesti kauppiaat näitä 29er pyöriä suositelleet, liekkö nyt muotia vai onko oikeasti hyviä yleispyöriä?
Runkoa (kuskilla) on vähän joka suuntaan n. 200cm ylös ja alas n. 130kg. Eli runko tulisi olemaan kokoa iso. Budjetti n. 1000e kieppeillä. Otetaan siis suosituksia vastaan ja haluaisin kuulla mitä olette mieltä tästä itseä eniten miellyttäneestä mallista: http://www.suomenpolkupyoratukku.fi/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=42_43& products_id=2978 Linkissä 26" mutta 29" oli kaupassa tarjolla, samaan hintaan (alennukset vielä neuvottelematta). Onko tämä KTM minkälainen merkki? Ja onko nuo osat minkälaiset? Itse kun en niistä ymmärrä hevon p.  :Hymy:

----------


## orc biker

Tuo pyörä on hintaansa nähden säälittävä, jos ei alennus ole luokkaa 40 %. Tonnin pyörässä Suntourin keula, huh. Eikö tuo ole parisen vuotta vanha mallikin ainakin tuossa linkissä? Käy kysymässä jostain Cubea. Se on suurin piirtein ainoa merkki, mitä Suomestakin voi saada järkevään hintaan tiukalla budjetilla. Cube Acidin voinee saada tonnilla. Vähän lisää, niin LTD Pro.

----------


## rjrm

Vaikka sen sais ilmaiseksi, niin mitä tekee pyörällä, jonka keulaa ei mahdollisesti voi huoltaa ollenkaan? 
Jos olet noin iso mies, kåy Pelagon kaupassa. Niillä on isot myyjät, joten mallistossa on myös aikuisten kokoja.

Kauppiaat kauppaavat niitä pyöriä, joita heillä on myydä. Eivät niitä, joka olisi asiakkaalle paras.

Tarvitko oikeasti kuntoajeluun etujousitetun pyörän?

----------


## orc biker

Jos on vaikeaa löytää pyörää, niin postimyynnistä Canyon, Cube, Radon -akseli on perusratkaisu. Ainakin, jos se 22/23" riittää. Ei aavistustakaan, miten ison rungon tuollainen hujoppi vaatii. Ei liene kovin vaikeaa selvittää asiaa kuitenkaan. Ja luulisinpa, että riittää. 20 cm lyhyemmät ajavat 18":lla, niin sitten siihen 4" lisää. Satulaputki nousee sellaiset 10 cm ja efektiivinen vaakaputki ehkä nelisen senttiä. Kyllä sen luulisi riittävän, mutta tosiaan käytä googlea.

----------


## skandinaavi

Kiitokset vastauksista! 
Unohdetaan siis tuo KTM... Keulajoustoo en varmastikkaan tarvitse enkä etsi, mutta kun tuntuu että kaikissa pyörissä ne vaan on. Voi olla että joutuu tosiaan postimyyntiin turvautumaan, ei tämä kalakukko kaupungin tarjonta nyt mitenkään ylitsevuoda. Tuo Cuben Acid vaikuttas asialliselta ja sitä sais 23"sena, täytyy tutustua tarkemmin.

----------


## EeTee80

Käyppä Iikalla; http://iikanpyoravarikko.fi/ Eiköhän sieltä joku yhteisymmärrys löydy, asiaheppu meinaan.

----------


## Vispe

Jäykkäkeulaiset kaksysit tai tapaiset ovat melko harvinaisia. Kona Big Rove voisi olla vähintään kurkkaamisen arvoinen, teräsrunko ja reilulla ilmatilalla olevat renkaat.

----------


## JarkoH

@skandinaavi käyppä tosiaan tuolla Iikan puheilla. Iikalta löytyy varmasti ratkaisu ja hinnassa pystyy kilpailemaan usein nettikauppojen kanssa.

----------


## skandinaavi

> Käyppä Iikalla; http://iikanpyoravarikko.fi/ Eiköhän sieltä joku yhteisymmärrys löydy, asiaheppu meinaan.



Tämäpä onkin ihan uusi tuttavuus, pitää ehdottomasti käydä tuolla Iikalla!

----------


## skandinaavi

Kävin Iikalla ja käynti oli hyvin positiivinen! Rauhassa kyseltiin tarpeet ja mietittiin sopivaa pyörää. Trekin X-Caliber 9:ä kävin koeajamassa liian pienellä rungolla, tuntui ihan hyvältä silti. Valitettavasti vaan X-Caliber 9 ei ollut 23" runkokoolla saatavissa. No Iikka teki reilun tarjouksen astetta paremmasta Trekin Superfly 5:sesta, hinnan eroa ei tulisi lissee kuin 100e tuohon X-caliberiin... Kellään kokemuksia tuosta Superflystä? Mainosteksteissä hehkutetaan kisamaista ajoasentoa (etukeno?), onkohan liiankin kilpamainen vehe jo tälläiselle sunnuntai ajelialle joka tottunu viimeksi ajamaan intin Jääkärillä?

----------


## orc biker

Trekit ovat pidempiä kuin useimmat muut merkit. Superfly 5 on osiltaan suurin piirtein kuin Radonin tai Canyonin 700 €:n (plus postit) pyörä. Taisin aiemmin jo mainitakin tuosta brändien tuomasta lisästä. Trek ei ole halvimmasta päästä. Sanovat toki, että sillä saa vastineeksi sitten huippusuunnittelua ja hienoja yksityiskohtia jne.. En lähde arvioimaan sitä, mutta puhtaasti osien puolesta tuo on viitekehys, mihin sitä kannattaa verrata.

----------


## skandinaavi

No onhan noissa sitten "ilmaa" noissa trekeissä. Pitänee jatkaa netin kahlaamista, yllättävän vaikeaa loppupeleissä yhen pyörän hankinta  :Vink:

----------


## kaakku

Trekissä on hyvä runko ja ihan mukiinmenevä 2x10 voimansiirto sekä ihan perusjarrut. Kiekot ovat hieman raskaahkot. Keula ei mitään hurraahuutoja herätä, mutta on se toimiva kapine. Ottasin silti ton ennemmin kun X-Caliberin  :Hymy:

----------


## oomikko

Etsin uutta pyörää työmatka-ajoon, mutta kiinnostaisi myös  ajella metsäpolkuja yms.. Maasturi ja  budjetti <550€. Keulat on huonoja, mutta silti kai riittävä perus metsäpoluille ja talviajoon.
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...-29-5.0-237549
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0734/wg_id-117
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...6822/wg_id-117

Jokerina vielä cube acid joka on alennuksessa
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0181/wg_id-117

Onko n.260€ hintaero noihin halvempiin perusteltu, jos käyttö on perusajelua eikä mitään vaikeita maastopolkuja?

Kiitoksia mielipiteistä!

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Etsin uutta pyörää työmatka-ajoon, mutta kiinnostaisi myös  ajella metsäpolkuja yms.. Maasturi ja  budjetti <550€. Keulat on huonoja, mutta silti kai riittävä perus metsäpoluille ja talviajoon.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...-29-5.0-237549
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0734/wg_id-117
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...6822/wg_id-117
> 
> Jokerina vielä cube acid joka on alennuksessa
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0181/wg_id-117
> 
> Onko n.260€ hintaero noihin halvempiin perusteltu, jos käyttö on perusajelua eikä mitään vaikeita maastopolkuja?
> ...



Ehdottomasti tuo tarjous-cube, jos budjetti antaa myöten. Se ajelu muuttuu niin helposti monipuolisemmaksi jahka kärpänen vähän puraisee. Cubessa kaikki on riittävän hyvää oikeaan maastoajoon.

----------


## Hopia nuoli

Nyt menee vaikeeks tää valinta. Eka täpäri pitäs saaha alle ja budjetti alle 1900 egee...siis ihan max tuo 1899.90 mielummin 1799,90 eli elkää suositelko säästämään muutamaa satasta lisää ... Alotin pyöran kattelemisen noin 1000 egen luokasta ja nälkä on kasvanut kevättä kohti ja nyt ollaan ihan limiitissä tuon 1899,90 euron suhteen eli ei senttiäkään yli.. Käyttö tarkoitus ois ihan oikeesti lähtä mettään teluamaan juurakko polkuja yms. viikkojen tiirailun ja tutkiskelun jälkeen ois viivalla. 
- Scott Spark 950 2014 
- Focus Super Bud 29R 3.0 2014 
- Cube Sting 140 Pro 29 2014
- Radon Slide 130 29 9.0 2014
- Ghost AMR LT 3 Mountainbike 2015
Onko kellään moisia pelejä ajossa ? sekä positiiviset että negatiivies kommentit otetaan vastaan. ja kokoni on 183/87 ja muutamaa konan M/18" runkoa oon kokeillu ja koko tuntus sopivalta. siinä se on kinttaalla pitäskö ottaa M vai L runko ... laskureissa antaa molempia kokoja.
kiitokset jo etukäteen vastaksistanne..

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Nyt menee vaikeeks tää valinta. Eka täpäri pitäs saaha alle ja budjetti alle 1900 egee...siis ihan max tuo 1899.90 mielummin 1799,90 eli elkää suositelko säästämään muutamaa satasta lisää ...



Jäikös tämä listalta pois vahingossa vai tarkoituksella: 

https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3663

Tuosta L-kokoinen koriin ja osta-napin painallus niin se on siinä, ja viikon päästä kotona. 

Palstaveli laati tuon fillarin hipo-versiosta ansiokkaan arvostelun: 

http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...54#post2342154

Osat ovat vähän eri kategoriasta, mutta eiköhän perussanoma pysy samana hinnat-alkaen -osillakin. Nekin nimittäin ovat aivan kelvolliset.

----------


## Jaegerhog

> Jäikös tämä listalta pois vahingossa vai tarkoituksella: 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3663
> 
> Tuosta L-kokoinen koriin ja osta-napin painallus niin se on siinä, ja viikon päästä kotona. 
> 
> Palstaveli laati tuon fillarin hipo-versiosta ansiokkaan arvostelun: 
> 
> http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...54#post2342154
> ...



Tuolta vielä lisäpontta Canyonille :Hymy: 
http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/ca...29er-14-47805/

----------


## manitou

Tarkoitus olisi hankkia maastopyörä keväällä, itse en ole pyöriin juurikaan perehtynyt, sen takia kysyn neuvoa täältä.

-budjetti olisi 1000-1500€, mieluiten lähempänä budjetin alarajaa
-tulee kevyeen harrastekäyttöön, ajo pääasiassa asvaltilla ja hiekkareiteillä mutta välillä myös metsäpoluilla.
-hardtail
-kuski 184cm ja 80kg. Inseam 86cm eli runko ilmeisesti 19/20" riippuen kumpi on vaihtoehtona?
-29" renkaat edellä mainittuun käyttöön tämän kokoiselle kuskille hyvä valinta? Tarjonta ainakin hyvä tässä kokoluokassa

Mitä mieltä olette tästä vaihtoehdosta?

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0297/wg_id-117

Siistin värinen omasta mielestä. Siihen tietoni sitten loppuukin.

----------


## juho_u

Muuten ok, mutta tuo keula. En ostaisi, huoltojen kannalta kannattaa pysyä fox tai rockshox kepeissä.

----------


## orc biker

Joo, LTD Pro 29 tuon sijaan. On halvempikin.

----------


## manitou

Voisitko perustella? Varaosia ainakin näyttäisi saavan chainreactioncycles.com.

----------


## orc biker

> Voisitko perustella? Varaosia ainakin näyttäisi saavan chainreactioncycles.com.



Tuossahan se tuli jo: Manitou on aika eksoottinen keula, joten ei välttämättä löydy paikkakunnalta huoltoa. Jos osaa itse tehdä, niin sitten asia ei ole ongelma. Sitten ongelmaksi jää vain se, että onko se hyvä vai ei, kun juuri kenelläkään ei tunnu olevan tietoa. Sen sijaan Reba on yleisesti niin hyväksi havaittu, ettei siitä ole edes oikeastaan eriäviä mielipiteitä.

----------


## juho_u

Ei siinä mitään, jos itse huollat keulan ja tilaat osat. Kuitenkin minusta on mukava lähettää iskarit osaavaan huoltoon ja samalla rakennuttaa niitä vähän. Ajomukavuus on kuitenkin aika paljon kiinni toimivista iskareista. Iskarit on sit huollettava vähintään kerran vuodessa, ainakaan foxit ei kestä pidempää.

----------


## manitou

> Tuossahan se tuli jo: Manitou on aika eksoottinen keula, joten ei välttämättä löydy paikkakunnalta huoltoa. Jos osaa itse tehdä, niin sitten asia ei ole ongelma. Sitten ongelmaksi jää vain se, että onko se hyvä vai ei, kun juuri kenelläkään ei tunnu olevan tietoa. Sen sijaan Reba on yleisesti niin hyväksi havaittu, ettei siitä ole edes oikeastaan eriäviä mielipiteitä.



Joo vastaukseni oli takoitettu nimim. juho_u, ehdit väliin juuri ennen kuin vastasin... Olen huoltanut keulan motoon muutamaan otteeseen joten huollot kyllä onnistuu omin päin. En ikinä vie mitään laitetta huoltoon Suomen kivijalkaliikkeisiin. Toista kertaa en maksa laakereiden ulosvetämisestä vanteesta 120e.





> Ei siinä mitään, jos itse huollat keulan ja tilaat osat. Kuitenkin minusta on mukava lähettää iskarit osaavaan huoltoon ja samalla rakennuttaa niitä vähän. Ajomukavuus on kuitenkin aika paljon kiinni toimivista iskareista. Iskarit on sit huollettava vähintään kerran vuodessa, ainakaan foxit ei kestä pidempää.



Ei ole koskaan tarvinnut huoltaa pyörän keulaa, kuinka usein tämä tulisi suorittaa? Itse olen ajatellut että kun siellä ei ole öljyjä mitä vaihtaa niin huolletaan sitten kun stefat ovat kuluneet.

----------


## miku80

> Ei ole koskaan tarvinnut huoltaa pyörän keulaa, kuinka usein tämä tulisi suorittaa? Itse olen ajatellut että kun siellä ei ole öljyjä mitä vaihtaa niin huolletaan sitten kun stefat ovat kuluneet.



Esim Rock Shoxin suositus on, että 50h välein käyttäisi keulan alajalat auki, putsaisi ja uudet voiteluöljyt.. Siellä kun on se 5ml öljyä niin kyllä se tuon 50 tunnin jälkeen rupee kuiva olemaan jonka jälkeen alkaa syömään liukuholkkeja ja sen jälkeen liukuputkia ja sitten onkin uuden keulan hankinta edessä...

----------


## orc biker

> Esim Rock Shoxin suositus on, että 50h välein käyttäisi keulan alajalat auki, putsaisi ja uudet voiteluöljyt.. Siellä kun on se 5ml öljyä niin kyllä se tuon 50 tunnin jälkeen rupee kuiva olemaan jonka jälkeen alkaa syömään liukuholkkeja ja sen jälkeen liukuputkia ja sitten onkin uuden keulan hankinta edessä...



Tämä on yksi syy, miksen halua ostaa kovin kalliita välineitä. 50 h tulee minulle täyteen aika nopeasti, enkä tosiaan halua nysvätä keulan kanssa kolmen viikon välein. Jos se tuollaiseen hajoaa, niin eipä ole sitten mikään älytön tappio. Kiitos tuosta muistutuksesta. Välillä sortuu itsekin välineiden ihasteluun ja miettii, että laittaisiko vaikka Reban keulaksi, mutta enpä siis laita, kun se maksaa yli tuplaten nykyiseen verrattuna, joten sitten alkaisi ahdistaa jo tuo huolto ihan eri malliin. Inhoan pyörän huoltamista, rakastan ajamista.

----------


## manitou

> Esim Rock Shoxin suositus on, että 50h välein käyttäisi keulan alajalat auki, putsaisi ja uudet voiteluöljyt.. Siellä kun on se 5ml öljyä niin kyllä se tuon 50 tunnin jälkeen rupee kuiva olemaan jonka jälkeen alkaa syömään liukuholkkeja ja sen jälkeen liukuputkia ja sitten onkin uuden keulan hankinta edessä...



Ok, mutta tämä suositus ilmeisesti raskaaseen metsäajoon, tiellä tuon huoltovälin voi varmaan moninkertaistaa? Varmaan aika nopea homma verrattuna vaikka krossin keulan huoltoon, se on sitten toinen asia että jaksaako jos ei mitään vikaa ole.





> Tämä on yksi syy, miksen halua ostaa kovin kalliita välineitä. 50 h tulee minulle täyteen aika nopeasti, enkä tosiaan halua nysvätä keulan kanssa kolmen viikon välein. Jos se tuollaiseen hajoaa, niin eipä ole sitten mikään älytön tappio. Kiitos tuosta muistutuksesta. Välillä sortuu itsekin välineiden ihasteluun ja miettii, että laittaisiko vaikka Reban keulaksi, mutta enpä siis laita, kun se maksaa yli tuplaten nykyiseen verrattuna, joten sitten alkaisi ahdistaa jo tuo huolto ihan eri malliin.



Sama itsellä, ei millään jaksaisi ruveta nysväämään kovin usein mitään keulaa tai muitakaan osia. Se on yksi syy että täytyy olla kovaperä että olisi mahdollisimman huoltovapaa, etujousitus on kuitenkin pakollinen.

----------


## Dude

> Joo vastaukseni oli takoitettu nimim. juho_u, ehdit väliin juuri ennen kuin vastasin... Olen huoltanut keulan motoon muutamaan otteeseen joten huollot kyllä onnistuu omin päin. En ikinä vie mitään laitetta huoltoon Suomen kivijalkaliikkeisiin. Toista kertaa en maksa laakereiden ulosvetämisestä vanteesta 120e.
> 
> 
> 
> Ei ole koskaan tarvinnut huoltaa pyörän keulaa, kuinka usein tämä tulisi suorittaa? Itse olen ajatellut että kun siellä ei ole öljyjä mitä vaihtaa niin huolletaan sitten kun stefat ovat kuluneet.



Siis kyllähän ilmakeuloissa vaimennusöljyt on. Ainoastaan jousen tilalla on ilmajousi. Vaimennusöljyjä tosin useinkaan ei tartte olla kovin usein vaihtamassa, mutta alajalkojen voiteluöljy tuppaa vähenemään ja likaantumaan. Varsinkin maastoajossa. Rokkareissa alajalkojen irroitus ja voiteluöljyn vaihto on nopea homma. 30 minuutissa sen tekee helposti. Toiset ei ees irroita keulaa toimenpiteen ajaksi fillarista. Itse olen aina kyllä irroittanut.

----------


## manitou

> Siis kyllähän ilmakeuloissa vaimennusöljyt on. Ainoastaan jousen tilalla on ilmajousi. Vaimennusöljyjä tosin useinkaan ei tartte olla kovin usein vaihtamassa, mutta alajalkojen voiteluöljy tuppaa vähenemään ja likaantumaan. Varsinkin maastoajossa. Rokkareissa alajalkojen irroitus ja voiteluöljyn vaihto on nopea homma. 30 minuutissa sen tekee helposti. Toiset ei ees irroita keulaa toimenpiteen ajaksi fillarista. Itse olen aina kyllä irroittanut.



Ahaa, luulin että pyörien keuloissa ei ole öljyjä (paitsi "asennusöljyt") oli ne sitten ilmakeuloja tai ei. Pitää varmaan jatkossa ruveta huoltamaan vuosittain, vaikka kyllä ne näyttäisi kestävän koska suurin osa pyöräilijöistä tuskin koskaan huoltaa/huollattaa keulaa.

----------


## Dude

Kyllä suurin osa tuntemistani pyöräilijöistä huollattaa keulan vähintään kerran vuoteen. Useimmat pari kertaa vuodessa. Itse vaihdan öljyt syksyisin jä keväisin.

Kyllähän keula huoltamattakin kestää, vaan ei toimi kunnolla. 

Markettipyöräilijät "joustokeulojaan" tuskin kovinkaan usein huoltavat. Huolto kun on ~100e, niin sehän on jo neljäsosa tai viidesosa koko filon hinnasta  :Hymy:

----------


## Trutter

Tervehdys.  Kyseisistä vehkeistä en juuri mitään ymmärrä mutta kuume on kova. Tuossa pari pyörää mitkä vaikuttaneet mielenkiintoisilta omaan silmään.
https://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3640
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0354/wg_id-117
Noita canyoeneita tuntuu kovasti ihmiset täällä kehuvan joten se vaikuttaa ykkösvaihtoehdolta. Elikkä parasta mahdollista pyörää minkä tuolla noin tonnilla saisin etsin. Canyon, Cube, Radon vai joku muu mikä? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikromiksu

Hakusessa olisi nyt siis uusi pyörä työ/koulumatka ajoon ympärivuotisessa käytössä.

Tässä foorumeita jonkin aikaa selanneena tämmöiset vaihtoehdot on silmään osunut:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7601/wg_id-117
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0181/wg_id-117
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3601
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0484/wg_id-117

Mikäs näistä nyt sitten tulisi valita,onko olennaisia eroja? Budjetin "ehdoton" yläraja on 700€, tuo kalliimpi cube mukana tarjouksen vuoksi. Muitakin ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan!

----------


## Huge004

> Hakusessa olisi nyt siis uusi pyörä työ/koulumatka ajoon ympärivuotisessa käytössä.
> 
> Tässä foorumeita jonkin aikaa selanneena tämmöiset vaihtoehdot on silmään osunut:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7601/wg_id-117
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0181/wg_id-117
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3601
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0484/wg_id-117
> 
> Mikäs näistä nyt sitten tulisi valita,onko olennaisia eroja? Budjetin "ehdoton" yläraja on 700€, tuo kalliimpi cube mukana tarjouksen vuoksi. Muitakin ehdotuksia otetaan vastaan!



Olen itse hakemassa samalla pudjetilla ekaa maastopyörää ja samoja pyöriä katsellut.

Tuon tarjous cuben olisin jo tilannut mutta jostain foorumilta luin että linkkisi 2014 mallia ei ole enää saatavilla vaan tarjoavat 2015 vuoden mallia missä on manitoun tuntemattomampi keula. Voi olla ihan päteväkin keula mutta itse ottaisin mielummin jonkun rock shoxin. 

Tällä hetkellä olen kääntymässä radoniin ellei jostain tule hyviä tarjouksia tai muita ehdotuksia samassa hintaluokassa. 

Terv. 
Mika

----------


## orc biker

> Mikäs näistä nyt sitten tulisi valita,onko olennaisia eroja?



Melkein sama pyörä ovat. Ota makusi mukaan.

----------


## ReaL

Voisiko joku asiantuntija kertoa hieman näistä;
Valintana näistä joku, etenkin Cuben useat samantyyliset mallit aiheuttaa ihmetystä.
http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/d...1036/a-A018131

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/d...1036/a-A018142

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/d...1036/a-A018136

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/d...1036/a-A018148

https://www.canyon.com/en/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3650

Cuben Elite Superia en löytänyt ylivuoteisena, jotta vähän säästäisi. Pituus 179 ja jalan sisämitta n. 87.

Toki Radonillakin pari mallia:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/moun...zr-race-29-80/

http://www.radon-bikes.de/bikes/moun...r-race-29-100/

Radon kevyin ja aika komean värinen. Hieman mallista ja merkistä riippuen kuiturunko toisi pari sataa lisähintaa.

E: Tulipa katsottua KTM:än pyöriä, noita saisi suomesta polkupyörätukusta. Hiilikuituisena vieläpä. Mielipiteitä noista erityisesti, ensi viikolla käyn kuuntelemassa myyjää liikkeessä.

----------


## mikromiksu

Näyttäis vaaka kallistuvan tuohon Radonin suuntaan ihan jo toimitusaikojenkin puolesta. Tuleekos tuohon nyt sitten kaikki tarvittava mukaan tuolta bike-discountista? Polkimet pitänee tilata erikseen?

----------


## ekyl

> Näyttäis vaaka kallistuvan tuohon Radonin suuntaan ihan jo toimitusaikojenkin puolesta. Tuleekos tuohon nyt sitten kaikki tarvittava mukaan tuolta bike-discountista? Polkimet pitänee tilata erikseen?



Mulla ainakin tuli radonin (slide 130) mukana alumiiniset perus flattipolkimet erikseen pyytämättä/tilaamatta.

----------


## Huge004

Täällä kans radoni melkein tilattu mutta jotkut polkimet täytyisi ostaa mukaan. Suosituksia flattipolkimista? Radon zr team 7.0 tuotekuvauksessa lukee ainakin että polkimet eivät kuulu mukaan kauppaan.

----------


## J1979

Ensin alkuun kiitos kaikille foorumille kirjoittajille loistavasta foorumista. Muutaman vuoden olen tietoa täältä etsinyt ja aina "hieman suodattamalla" hyvään lopputulokseen päässyt.

Myin juuri pois Hybridin ja vanhemman täysjouston koska päätin siirtyä yhteen pyörään jolla pääsee satunnaisesti töihin ja toivottavasti aktiivisesti maastoon lähinnä polkuja polkemaa. En laske itseäni ainakaan vielä aktiiviseksi pyöräharrastajaksi ja siksi halusin ostaa perus hyvän yleismaasturin (jätetään ns. hifistely tulevaisuuteen). Olen kahlannut tätä ja hieman muitakin foorumeja sekä nettikauppoja viimeiset pari viikkoa melko aktiivisesti etsien tietoa kohtuuhintaisista 29 tuumaisista ja päädyin seuraavaan (Radon ZR Team 29 7.0):

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7611/wg_id-117

Mielestäni tuo Radon tarjoaa hintaluokassaan yhden parhaan paketin. Toinen vaihtoehto oli Cube Acid mutta Radonin valkoinen väri vei voiton. Kävin paikallisessa Specialized kaupassa katsastamassa Rockhopper Compin ja expertin mutta valitettavasti hinta/laatu ei vaan kohtaa kun vertaa ulkomaisiin nettikauppoihin vaikka mieluiten tukisin paikallista kauppiasta.


Paljon kysellään osista (missä pyörässä paremmat jne) ja niistä ns. aloittelija voi olla melko "pihalla". Itseäni helpotti alla oleva linkki. Toivottavasti siitä apua myös muille "shimano sanakirjaa opetteleville". Itselleni jotain kertoo se, että alla oleva shimanon osasarjaesittely alkaa Deore- tasosta. Oletan siis, että ensimmäiset kelvolliset osat ovat deore tasoa. 

http://www.chainreactionhub.com/mtb/...m-deore-to-xtr

Seuraavaksi piti selvittää keula. Hintaluokassa 29' pyörä n. 700 euroa paljon kehuttu Rockshox Reba jää kaikista pöyrämalleista ulkopuolelle hintansa takia (olisin siis tämän keulan halunnut). Alla on linkki ns. budjettitason joustokeuloihin. Toivottavasti siitä on jotain apua jollekin. 

http://www.bike-advisor.com/bicycle-...your-bike.html

Sitten vielä niistä Radonin polkimista. Tiedustelin Bike-Discountista tuleeko mukaan polkimet johon sain nopean vastauksen että peruspolkimet sisältyy hintaan. Näytti maksavan erikseen ostettuna 2,95€ joten päätin itse tilata halvimmat valkoiset flätit tarjouksessa n. 23€ samaisesta paikasta (sixpack racing menace pedals -43%). 

Ainoa yllätys tilauksessa oli 29 euron lisämaksu kuljetuksesta. Olen aikaisemmin tilannut kaksi lasten Cube kid 200 fillaria ja niihin ei tule postikuluja lainkaan jos tilaus ylittää 250 euroa. 

Nyt siis odotellaan koska postimies kolkuttaa.

----------


## mikromiksu

Kiitoksia vastauksista!

Tuollainen Radon ZR team 29 7.0 tuolta nyt lähtee tilaukseen. Olen 186cm pitkä ja inseam n.90cm eli 20 tuumainen lienee passeli koko? Kädet on kyllä kohtuu pitkät(n.67cm)

----------


## Huge004

> Kiitoksia vastauksista!
> 
> Tuollainen Radon ZR team 29 7.0 tuolta nyt lähtee tilaukseen. Olen 186cm pitkä ja inseam n.90cm eli 20 tuumainen lienee passeli koko? Kädet on kyllä kohtuu pitkät(n.67cm)



Otitko pakettiin vielä jotkut polkimet? Tänään laitan kansa kyseisen pyörän tilaukseen 18 tuumaisena.

----------


## mikromiksu

Joo nuo yllä mainostetut tarjouksessa olevat punaisena versiona. Vielä mietityttää tuo tuuma koko,onko 22" jo liian iso?

----------


## Huge004

Otin samat ja punaisena kanssa. Tuosta koosta en osaa sanoa mitään. Itsellä on pituutta 180 ja inseam 86. 18" tilasin ja pitäisi olla itselle ihan sopiva.

----------


## daemonsultan

Pitäisi laittaa pyörä vaihtoon ja vanhan tilalle hankkia 29-tuumainen jäykkäperä. Käyttötarkoitus on mallia vähän kaikkea eli työmatkaa, pidempää reissailua eri alustoilla ja metsässä ajelua. Hintaa saisi olla noin tonni. Alustavien selailujen jälkeen olen päätynyt pariin vaihtoehtoon:

- Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.9 https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3640
- Radon ZR Team 29 8.0 http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7621/wg_id-117

Jos olen oikein ymmärtänyt, Radonissa olisi paremmat jarrut ja etuvaihtaja. Toisaalta Canyon on kevyempi, mutta muutamalla sadalla grammalla nyt tuskin on väliä. Joka tapauksessa: olenko noiden osien suhteen jäljillä ja onko tuolla sinänsä merkitystä? Kumpi siis kannattaisi laittaa tilaukseen?

Myös muita vaihtoehtoja ko. hintaluokassa vastaanotetaan.  :Hymy:

----------


## JackOja

^mistähän noi kumpikin on saanut noita vanhoja Reboja?

Tuolla etuvaihtajalla XT vs. SLX ei ole yhtään mitään merkitystä. Muutenkaan ei juurikaan eroa, ota se kumpi miellyttää ulkonäöltään enempi.

----------


## mikromiksu

Radon ZR team 7.0 tuli vihdoin perille ja ensituntuman perusteella oikein mainio peli! 20 tuumainen tuntui ainakin itselle olevan hyvä koko(187cm inseam ~90cm)

----------


## J1979

> Radon ZR team 7.0 tuli vihdoin perille ja ensituntuman perusteella oikein mainio peli! 20 tuumainen tuntui ainakin itselle olevan hyvä koko(187cm inseam ~90cm)



Sama homma. Torstaina kasailin ja ajelin poitsun kanssa muutaman kilsan koelenkin. Kaikki toimi nätisti ja 183cm pitkälle 20' toimi mainiosti. 

Tänään ensimmäinen maasto / yleislenkki ja n. 25 kilsan kohdalla ketju poikki. Lieneekö vielä kohtalon irvailua että ketju katkesi melkein paikallisen spezialiced kauppiaan pihassa  :Vink:  . Mitenköhän takuu hoituu? Onkohan kenelläkään kokemuksia vastaavasta bike-discountin kanssa. Laitan huomenna reklamaation ketjusta kuvan kanssa. Katsotaan miten käy.

Mutta pyörä on kyllä loistava. Suosittelen.

----------


## a-o

> Sama homma. Torstaina kasailin ja ajelin poitsun kanssa muutaman kilsan koelenkin. Kaikki toimi nätisti ja 183cm pitkälle 20' toimi mainiosti. 
> 
> Tänään ensimmäinen maasto / yleislenkki ja n. 25 kilsan kohdalla ketju poikki. Lieneekö vielä kohtalon irvailua että ketju katkesi melkein paikallisen spezialiced kauppiaan pihassa  . Mitenköhän takuu hoituu? Onkohan kenelläkään kokemuksia vastaavasta bike-discountin kanssa. Laitan huomenna reklamaation ketjusta kuvan kanssa. Katsotaan miten käy.
> 
> Mutta pyörä on kyllä loistava. Suosittelen.



Suosittelisin kyllä sinua hankkimaan jatkokappaleen ja korjaamaan ketjun. Turhaan menetät ajopäiviä uutta ketjua odotellessa.

----------


## Vito78

> Sama homma. Torstaina kasailin ja ajelin poitsun kanssa muutaman kilsan koelenkin. Kaikki toimi nätisti ja 183cm pitkälle 20' toimi mainiosti. 
> 
> Tänään ensimmäinen maasto / yleislenkki ja n. 25 kilsan kohdalla ketju poikki. Lieneekö vielä kohtalon irvailua että ketju katkesi melkein paikallisen spezialiced kauppiaan pihassa  . Mitenköhän takuu hoituu? Onkohan kenelläkään kokemuksia vastaavasta bike-discountin kanssa. Laitan huomenna reklamaation ketjusta kuvan kanssa. Katsotaan miten käy.
> 
> Mutta pyörä on kyllä loistava. Suosittelen.



No en vaivautuis reklamoimaan...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## orc biker

> No en vaivautuis reklamoimaan...



Miksi ihmeessä et? Eikö sinusta ketjun kuulu kestää enemmän vai onko sinusta asia niin, että alle parin kympin tavarat voivatkin hajota ekalla lenkillä? Tai mitäpä tuolla on väliä. Itse ottaisin kyllä uuden ketjun, kuten luultavasti sieltä tarjoavat.

----------


## Vito78

> Miksi ihmeessä et? Eikö sinusta ketjun kuulu kestää enemmän vai onko sinusta asia niin, että alle parin kympin tavarat voivatkin hajota ekalla lenkillä? Tai mitäpä tuolla on väliä. Itse ottaisin kyllä uuden ketjun, kuten luultavasti sieltä tarjoavat.



Juu, kyllä alle parinkympin tavarat voi hajota ekalla lenkillä. Kyllä ketjun kuuluu kestää KULUTUSTA enemmän, mutta tässä tuskin kuluneisuuttaan hajosivat. Luultavasti poikki ihan niistä syistä kun yleensä menevät. Reklamoisitko jos sisuri puhkeaisi?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## J1979

> Juu, kyllä alle parinkympin tavarat voi hajota ekalla lenkillä. Kyllä ketjun kuuluu kestää KULUTUSTA enemmän, mutta tässä tuskin kuluneisuuttaan hajosivat. Luultavasti poikki ihan niistä syistä kun yleensä menevät. Reklamoisitko jos sisuri puhkeaisi?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Nyt alkoi kiinnostamaan sen verran että mitkä on ne "normaalit" syyt jolloin alle 30km ajettu ketju menee rikki? Eilen löysin tältä foorumilta kommentin jossa joku vakiovieras mainitsi _"mulla mennyt joka ikinen shimanon ketju poikki kerran tai pari kun ovat olleet ihan uusia mutta sen jälkeen ovat toimineet moitteetta" 

_En nyt ihan osta tuotakaan ajatusta että valmistaja voi valmistaa sekundaa kun jengi ei jaksa reklamoida? Eri asia jos kyseessä 100 euron kiinapyörä kiinaketjulla niin parempi antaa olla. 

Tarkoitus on myös ostaa pikaliitin jolla ketjun saa takaisin kuntoon mutta en silti ymmärrä tätä asiaa etteikö "parinkympin" ketjusta kannata reklamoida? Nopeasti jos leikitellään ajatuksella niin Rtechillä samainen ketju maksaa 32,90€ mikä on siis tasan 4,7% koko Radonin hankintahinnasta (699€). Jokainen voi suhteuttaa tuon mielensä mukaan mutta kyllä ahdistaisi jos uudesta autosta hajoaisi yhtä kallis osa "suhteessa" ja käytännössä vielä koeajossa. Ja veikkaanpa että ko. ketjua ei täältä hämeestä saa alle 40 euron.

Seuraavaksi työkalukauppaan ostamaan ketjutyökaluja  :Vink:

----------


## orc biker

> Juu, kyllä alle parinkympin tavarat voi hajota ekalla lenkillä. Kyllä ketjun kuuluu kestää KULUTUSTA enemmän, mutta tässä tuskin kuluneisuuttaan hajosivat. Luultavasti poikki ihan niistä syistä kun yleensä menevät. Reklamoisitko jos sisuri puhkeaisi?



Jos ketjuihin ei ole mikään osunut, niin silloin kyseessä on valmistusvirhe tai vaihtoehtoisesti pyörän kasaamisen yhteydessä tehty virhe. Joka tapauksessa vastuu on kaupan. Mitä sisuriin tulee, niin jos se hajoaisi valmistusvirheen takia, niin reklamoisin. Sisäkumi on vain siitä ongelmallinen, että siitä on hankala tietää, miksi se puhkesi. Ketjun hajoamisessa ei tällaista ongelmaa ole, koska ihminen huomaisi kyllä uuden pyörän ekalla testilenkillä, jos ketjuihin jotain isompaa menisi.

----------


## orc biker

> Seuraavaksi työkalukauppaan ostamaan ketjutyökaluja



Osta Park Toolin ketjunkatkaisin esim. CT-5 (pieni, mutta hyvä). Maksaa 2-3 kertaa enemmän kuin jokin Motonetin halpis, mutta kestää ja on helpompi käyttää, kun pinni ei lingerrä laajassa kaaressa.

----------


## Ridge

Helpottakaas päätöstä!

Cube LTD Pro 29 2015 (1149€ liikkeestä) vai 
Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.9 2015  (999€ saksasta)

Cubee pääsis koeajaa, mut Canyoni pitäis hommaa sikasäkissä. 



http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/mtb-hard...lackline-2015/
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3640

----------


## stumpe

Voi juku... Jäis monet ajot ajamatta jos joka pikkujutusta reklamoisi  :Hymy:

----------


## orc biker

> Voi juku... Jäis monet ajot ajamatta jos joka pikkujutusta reklamoisi



Niin miten? Laittaa sähköpostia, että lähettävät uudet ja ostaa sillä välin uudet, jos ei onnistu korjaaminen. Sitten on kahdet. Ihme juttu, että ihmiset valittavat siitä, että jotkut eivät hyväksy viallisia tuotteita.

----------


## orc biker

> Cubee pääsis koeajaa, mut Canyoni pitäis hommaa sikasäkissä.



Kuvissahan on sama pyörä. No ei ihan, mutta ymmärrät idean. Jos tiedät oikean koon, niin hankala nähdä, mitä uutta Canyonin koeajo paljastaisi Cuben koeajon lisäksi. Canyonia saa ilmeisesti odotellakin aika pitkäänkin. Tuolla hintaerolla ottaisin saman tien Cuben mukaan, jos tuntuisi hyvältä.

----------


## V-P.V

No prkl! Pikkujuttu tuollane ketjun katkeaminen mutta ainakin minä joudun tekemään duunia kolmatta tuntia jotta saisin sen maksettua!  :Hymy:  ei olisi varaa _jättää_ reklamoimatta ihan periaatteesta.

----------


## marmar

> Nyt alkoi kiinnostamaan sen verran että mitkä on ne "normaalit" syyt jolloin alle 30km ajettu ketju menee rikki? Eilen löysin tältä foorumilta kommentin jossa joku vakiovieras mainitsi _"mulla mennyt joka ikinen shimanon ketju poikki kerran tai pari kun ovat olleet ihan uusia mutta sen jälkeen ovat toimineet moitteetta"_



Kyllä Shimanon halvankin ketjun pitäisi kestää oikein huollettuna 100 kertainen määrä ajoa. eikä sen todellakaan kuulu mennä poikki edes yli-iälle ajettuna. Ainakin mulla on kestänyt ihan hyvin normiajossa. Jos menisi poikki aina alkuun, niin en koskisi ko. merkkiin pitkällä tikullakaan. 

CRC:n arvosteluissa väitettiin, että sramin tietyt mallit on 10-ketjuissa parhaasta päästä ja kestää paljon paremmin, kuin shitmanot, niitä olen suosinut. Yhtään ei ole mennyt poikki. Kuskilla ja pyörällä painoa ollut 130 kg ja tiukkioja kallionuosuja metsässä. Samoin yhdistelmällä, jossa perässä peräpyörä+peräkärry (painoa yhdistelmällä n 200 kg) on noustu eteläsuomen tiukimpia tieltä löytyviä mäkiä ja ketjut vaan kestää. Edessä mulla on 22 ratas, joten ketjuun tulee vähintäänkin kohtuullisesti voimia.





> Niin miten? Laittaa sähköpostia, että lähettävät uudet ja ostaa sillä välin uudet, jos ei onnistu korjaaminen. Sitten on kahdet. Ihme juttu, että ihmiset valittavat siitä, että jotkut eivät hyväksy viallisia tuotteita.



Kyllä minä suosiolla uudet ostaisin ja jättäisin hajonnet sellaisenaan odottamaan reklamaatiokäsittelyn selviämistä. En turhaan riskeeraisi reklamaatiota korjaamalla vanhaa. Ketju on kuluva osa. Kyllä ne saa käytettyä ja ompahan hyllyssä varaketjua, kun saa reklamaation selväksi.

----------


## izmo

Sen verran pidin ajopäiväkirjaa joulukuussa käyttöön otetusta Cubesta  parin kuukauden ja reilu kaksi tonnia  matkaa niin ketju oli venynyt aika hulppeesti... ainoostaan niin sanottu isoratas käytössä(38)

----------


## J1979

> Niin miten? Laittaa sähköpostia, että lähettävät uudet ja ostaa sillä välin uudet, jos ei onnistu korjaaminen. Sitten on kahdet. Ihme juttu, että ihmiset valittavat siitä, että jotkut eivät hyväksy viallisia tuotteita.



Juuri näin. Eilen iltapäivällä laitoin sähköpostilla yksinkertaisen sähköpostin kuvan kera Bike-Discountille. 19 tuntia myöhemmin eli tänä aamuna tuli vastaus sähköpostiin, että vielä tänään lähtee uusi ketju postiin, "vanhan voit heittää roskiin  :Vink:  "

Nyt siis vanha ketju kuntoon ja uusi ketju saapunee hyllyyn pääsiäisen jälkeen. Jatkossa ei tarvitse taluttaa ainakaan ketjurikon takia. En todellakaan ole kaiken maailman valittamisen kannalla mutta mielestäni jos palvelu tai tuote on huono / viallinen, on kaikkien osapuolten etu että asiasta ilmoitetaan eikä vaieta. 

Kuva ketjusta kännykällä = 10 sekuntia. Sähköposti Bike-Discountiin = 5 minuuttia: mielestäni on laiskaa porukkaa jos ei jaksa / ehdi / maksa vaivaa reklamoida viallisesta tuotteesta. 

... ja Bike-Discountille 10 pistettä loistavasta palvelusta

----------


## elasto

Ite oon huomannu, että ketjun saa parhaiten poikki ihan omalla ajovirheellä. Eli vaihdetaan esim. vaihdetta veto päällä. Tätä edesauttaa myös esim. hieman vääntynyt takavaihtajan korvake. Kerran kävi Tahkon kisassa niin, että oli hieman vääntynyt takavaihtajan korvake ja vaihteisto päätti tehdä tuollaisen "ghost shiftin" pikkurattaalla ylämäkeen kovassa vedossa. Siinä sanoi KMC X10SL:n kevennetty sivulevy samantien riks raks ja poks.

Ketjun venyminen on taas ihan toinen juttu, mutta omien kokemuksien mukaan Sramin ketjut on ollut kulutuskestävimpiä. Seuraavana tulee Shimano ja KMC on taas mielestäni jo aivan täyttä kuraa myös tuon suhteen.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Ite oon huomannu, että ketjun saa parhaiten poikki ihan omalla ajovirheellä.



Todennäköisimmin tässä casessa ketju on vaan liitetty huonosti pyörää kasatessa, eli kyllä voidaan puhua takuun alaisesta ongelmasta. 

Hienosti Bike-Discount hoiti casen käyttäjän mahdollisista virheistä urputtamatta. Tällä viisiin ne asiakkaat pidetään ja mahdollisesti vielä voitetaan uusiakin. Nettikaupassa after-sales tilanteiden sujuva hoito karsii jyvät akanoista.

----------


## elasto

Joo jos huoltoukko on humalassa, niin voi tulla huono liitos. Silloin pitääkin saada uusi ketju tilalle, kuten kävi.

----------


## van damme

Saako noita jousituksien kaukosäätimiä asennettua kaikkii Foxeihin? Menee aika säädöksi jos joutuu vähän väliä kesken ajon kurottelemaan ja siirtelemään etu ja takajousituksien vipuja. Aika harvassa pyörässä näyttää olevan valmiina.





> Hienosti Bike-Discount hoiti casen käyttäjän mahdollisista virheistä urputtamatta. Tällä viisiin ne asiakkaat pidetään ja mahdollisesti vielä voitetaan uusiakin. Nettikaupassa after-sales tilanteiden sujuva hoito karsii jyvät akanoista.



Minulta yrittivät kusettaa rahat sukista mitä ei koskaan lähetetty. Lopulta sain Paypalin avustuksella rahat takaisin koko tilauksesta (noin 400€) eli sikäli jäin kohtalaisessti tuosta tapahtumasta voitolle.

----------


## noniinno

^

Varmaan perkeleenmoinen kasa sukkia

----------


## van damme

Kaksi paria sukkia tilasin.

----------


## stumpe

> Saako noita jousituksien kaukosäätimiä asennettua kaikkii Foxeihin? Menee aika säädöksi jos joutuu vähän väliä kesken ajon kurottelemaan ja siirtelemään etu ja takajousituksien vipuja. Aika harvassa pyörässä näyttää olevan valmiina.
> 
> 
> 
> Minulta yrittivät kusettaa rahat sukista mitä ei koskaan lähetetty. Lopulta sain Paypalin avustuksella rahat takaisin koko tilauksesta (noin 400€) eli sikäli jäin kohtalaisessti tuosta tapahtumasta voitolle.



Kai palautit vääryydellä saamasi rahat?

----------


## van damme

> Kai palautit vääryydellä saamasi rahat?



Jos sinulta varastetaan polkupyörä ja oikeus määrää varkaan maksettavaksi suuremman summan mitä pyörä maksaa, annatko ylimääräiset rahat takaisin varkaalle?

----------


## Jami2003

> Jos sinulta varastetaan polkupyörä ja oikeus määrää varkaan maksettavaksi suuremman summan mitä pyörä maksaa, annatko ylimääräiset rahat takaisin varkaalle?



Jos kauppias palauttaa sinulle rahoja liikaa etkä huomauta asiasta niin kyseessä on petos. Eikä varas ole kauppias vaan sinä.

Itse en muutamasta eurosta huomauttaisi mutta jos jää näppiin satoja euroja niin ilmottaisin asiasta. Tuo jos huomataan niin saa maksaa rahat takaisin ja vähintään joutuu mustalle listalle. 

Ihan sama kuin jollekkin ihmiselle tulee pankkitilille ylimääräistä rahaa niin se kuvittelee että sen saa käyttää kaikessa hiljaisuudessa. Ei, kyllä siinä syyllistyy rikokseen.

----------


## van damme

Itse luin tilanteen niin että kyseessä oli selvä "anteeksipyyntö" pitkään jatkuneiden kusetusten ym johdosta.

----------


## marmar

> Sen verran pidin ajopäiväkirjaa joulukuussa käyttöön otetusta Cubesta  parin kuukauden ja reilu kaksi tonnia  matkaa niin ketju oli venynyt aika hulppeesti... ainoostaan niin sanottu isoratas käytössä(38)



Minkä valmistajan ketju?

----------


## Wilgios

Arvontalaulu jatkuu. Veronpalautus keventi ajatusta köyhän miehen investoinnissa.

Mitä eroa näillä kahdella käytännössä on jousituksen ja geometrian osalta.

*
Canyon Nerve

*https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3663

*Cube AMS One 120 HPA

*http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...9839/wg_id-153

 Eli takaiskari on eri tavalla sijoitettuna? Mitä merkitystä tuolla on?

Ajot siis latupohjia, vähän polkuja, ehkä osallistuminen johonkin maracupin kisaan harrastemielessä joko lyhyelle tai keskimmäiselle matkalle. 

Onko esim. Canyoniin helposti myöhemmin päivitettävissä 2x10 voimansiirto? 

Jos ostaa tuolta Saksasta, onko vaikea amatöörin asetella iskarit oikeaan paineeseen?

----------


## tiaalto

Nyt on kummasti alkanut heräillä ajatus Cyclon vaihtamisesta livakkaan 29er jäykkäperään kun polut ovat alkaneet kiinnostaa asvalttia enemmän. Ajatuksena olisi siis suht nopea ja kevyt
mutta silti polkuystävällinen kulkine n. 1000-1500 euron budjetilla. Mielellään saisi olla 2x10, läpiakselit ja suhteellisen loiva keulakulma rauhoittamassa käytöstä. Keula saisi ehkä ennemmin
olla RockShox (Rebasta ylöspäin) kuin Fox  - tämä tosin perustuu lähinnä Internet-kommenteihin Evolution-keuloista.


Tällaisia on vastaan tullut tähän mennessä:


CUBE REACTION HPA PRO 29:
http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/mtb-hard...flashred-2015/
 - 3x10, Cubeja on usein arvosteltu epämukavista rungoista?, Tämä on myös halvin Cube missä on läpiakselikeula.
CANYON GRAND CANYON AL SLX 7.9:
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3645
 - 3x10, Canyoneissa ei tunnu olevan thru axle keulaa kuin vasta kalliimmissa malleissa, mutta onkohan tuo niin iso puute? Runkoa kehuttu mukavahkoksi.
Radon ZR RACE 29 8.0:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...zr-race-29-80/
 - Speksit viimeisen päälle paitsi 3x10 ja ehkä Fox, runko kysymysmerkki (71° keulakulma).
TREK Superfly 6:
http://www.trekbikes.com/int/en/bike...ly/superfly_6/
 - Ilmeisesti painavahkot kiekot, runkoa kehuttu mukavahkoksi?
Kona Big Kahuna 2013:
http://2013.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=big_kahuna#2
Bikeshopin poistoja, speksit sinänsä näyttää suht ok:lta, mutta vanhahko.
Marin Nail Trail 29er 2014:
http://www.marinbikes.com/us/bikes/d...ail-trail-29er
 - 71.5° keulakulma kuulostaa nykypäivänä aika jyrkältä ja takana taitaa olla QR linkku?


Kuskin puolesta erityisvaatimuksia ei taida juuri olla (174/82/78kg) muuta kuin M-koon saatavuus. Tuleeko muita kandidaatteja raadille mieleen?

----------


## pturunen

Onko kasaaminen kokonaan poissuljettu vaihtoehto?

----------


## noniinno

Aika hyvinhän olet tuosta nuo pääkohdat löytänyt. Ostaisin noista sen parhaimman näköisen. En kyllä ole koskaan törmännyt arviointiin, jossa Cuben todettaisiin olevan epämukava. Vähän lyhyempi ehkä. Radonin, Canyonin ja Marinin ja Konan jättäisin kauppaan. Miksi? Niissä ei ole jotenkin fiilistä (mielipide). En kyllä myöskään pikalinkkukeulaa ostaisi, siihenkään minulla ei ole tiedepohjaa. Trekin geometria on ilmeisen toimiva. Lisäisin listaan vielä Mondrakerin http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~5S8Mx0000001...=M15-FINPROSL-

----------


## tiaalto

Teknisesti ei, mutta ajan/tilan/rahankäytön osalta valitettavasti taitaa olla. Muuten speksit oliskin todennäköisesti teräsrunko ja 120mm keula.

----------


## pturunen

Mietin vaan, että tuohon HA:n kulma-asiaan voisi kasaamalla parhaiten vaikuttaa. Esim. Transitionilla löytyy TransAM 67.5 asteella pelkkä runko 660 € ja siihen saa mahtumaan 130 mm keulan. Taitaa tosin olla alumiinia.

----------


## vapa

> CANYON GRAND CANYON AL SLX 7.9:
> https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3645
>  - 3x10, Canyoneissa ei tunnu olevan thru axle keulaa kuin vasta kalliimmissa malleissa, mutta onkohan tuo niin iso puute? Runkoa kehuttu mukavahkoksi.



Canyonin AL 6.9 (Reballa) on kuten tuo 7.9 15mm läpiakselilla. Ei ole vaan sivuilla mainittu. Runkohan nuissa on tosin eri.

----------


## stumpe

> Aika hyvinhän olet tuosta nuo pääkohdat löytänyt. Ostaisin noista sen parhaimman näköisen. En kyllä ole koskaan törmännyt arviointiin, jossa *Cuben todettaisiin olevan epämukava.* Vähän lyhyempi ehkä. Radonin, Canyonin ja Marinin ja Konan jättäisin kauppaan. Miksi? Niissä ei ole jotenkin fiilistä (mielipide). En kyllä myöskään pikalinkkukeulaa ostaisi, siihenkään minulla ei ole tiedepohjaa. Trekin geometria on ilmeisen toimiva. Lisäisin listaan vielä Mondrakerin http://www.hi5bikes.fi/~5S8Mx0000001...=M15-FINPROSL-



kaksi 29er jäykkäperä cubea ennen omistavana voin sanoa että on epämukava. Liian jäykkä runko, kaikki töyssyt tuntuu. Varsinkin takapäässä. Nyt alla teräs 29er ja ajotuntuma paljon pehmeämpi.

----------


## tiaalto

> Canyonin AL 6.9 (Reballa) on kuten tuo 7.9 15mm läpiakselilla. Ei ole vaan sivuilla mainittu. Runkohan nuissa on tosin eri.



Tämähän onkin kiintoisa tieto jos näin on.. äkkiä tuli mieleen että voisiko Canyon vaihtaa tuon AL 6.9 kiekot vähän parempiin sopivasta lisähinnasta, mutta tokkopa tekevät tuollaisia kustomointeja?

----------


## MarkoKoo

http://www.pole.fi/taival-alku/
Tuommonenkin löytyy. Itse olen harkinnut tuota runkoa ja siihen 120mm keula.

----------


## tiaalto

Toi Polen runko on kyllä kiinnostava, 68 asteen HTA ja mukavan rottamainen look suht hyvään hintaan. Sääli kun toi complete on spekseiltään vähän heikko.

Genesiksen High Latitude 20 olisi kanssa kovin kiintoisa:

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/...gh-latitude-20

X-Fusion Slide RL2 on vähän tuntemattomampi keula mutta ei ilmeisesti juuri Reballe häviä..

----------


## narg

Kokemuksia EVIL pyörästä kenelläkään? Kiinnostaisi Evil Following 29er. 
Mistä kannattaisi katsastaa muualta kuin hyper activelta?

----------


## J1979

> Jos ketjuihin ei ole mikään osunut, niin silloin kyseessä on valmistusvirhe tai vaihtoehtoisesti pyörän kasaamisen yhteydessä tehty virhe. Joka tapauksessa vastuu on kaupan. Mitä sisuriin tulee, niin jos se hajoaisi valmistusvirheen takia, niin reklamoisin. Sisäkumi on vain siitä ongelmallinen, että siitä on hankala tietää, miksi se puhkesi. Ketjun hajoamisessa ei tällaista ongelmaa ole, koska ihminen huomaisi kyllä uuden pyörän ekalla testilenkillä, jos ketjuihin jotain isompaa menisi.



Nyt kun muistin palata asiaan niin kerrottakoon kiinnostuneille, että laittaisin ketjun katkeamisen Radon tai BD:n piikkiin eli ketju oli mennyt poikki sen liitoskohdasta. Reklamaatiohetkellä en asiaan tarkemmin tutustunut mutta kun tuossa hiljattain "vanhan" ketjun paketoin varaketjuksi SRAMin pikalinkin kanssa ja irroittelin siis hajonneen linkin niin tuo hajonnut linkki oli sama jonka fillarin kasaaja oli liittänyt. Lieneekö sitten vääntänyt liitintappia liikaa katkaisuvaiheessa tms. Tuskin oli kuitenkaan tuuria että yli sadan linkin joukosta juuri liitinlinkki petti.

----------


## Cubesteri

Niin se rosmo vei vanhan Cuben täpärin (AMS pro 100) ja olisi aika uutta katsella. Selvää on, että pyöräkoko päivitetään tähän 29 sarjaan ja jäykkäperä saa luvan riittää. Ajo kuitenkin pääasiassa helpohkoa maastopolkua ja niiaava perä entisessä alkoi hitusen (ylämäissä) rasittamaan. Runkokoko oli entisessä 18" ja oli täydellinen. Pituutta kuskilla 176. Olen koeajanut nyt Spessun Crave Expertin L kokoisena ja Trekin Superfly 8:n saman kokoisena. Cuben HPA pro olisi kyllä ykkösenä mielessä 19" kokoisena mutta olisihan se koeajo tietty kiva. Uskon kuitenkin, että osuu koon puolesta kun Trekki ja Spessu oli ok.

----------


## rivervalle

Nyt tuli sellainen kuume, kun muutettiin uuteen kylään ja saatiin torppa valmiiksi. Täytyy saada päivitettyä kalustoa täysjoustoon. Hintaluokassa n.2000 pitäisi pysyä.
Ajo marathon/xc tyyppistä ajoa mukaanlukien pyöräsuunistukset. Vaatimuslistalla olisi 29" täysjousto, 120mm keulan ajattlisin riittävän. Polkijan mitat 181cm 78kg. Olen näitä keskusteluja selaillut ja joitain kokeneempia harrastajia haastatellut. Alla olevia merkkejä on tullut vastaan puheissa ja suosituksissa aika paljon. Olen listaan pyöriä valinnut aika pitkälti hinnan ja painon mukaan. Painoa olen tarkkaillut sen vuoksi, että olen ajatellut, että jos pyörä painaa 12-13kg, niin se ei ole minulle mitenkää ylijäreä/raskas.

  canyon nerve all 29 1999€ 12,6kg
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3662

  radon skeen 29 8.0  1999€ 12,45kg
http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...9/skeen-29-80/

  cube sting race 29 -2014  2000€  13,75kg
http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/pyorat...e-29-2014.html

  Cube stereo 120HPA RACE 29 1999€ 13,4kg

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/cube-stereo-120-hpa-race-29-black-anodized-242504/wg_id-153 


  Rose root miller 2 29 2014  1791€ 12,5kg

http://www.rosebikes.fi/bike/rose-ro...kuOq-kuOr-kuOs


Mitä mieltä palstalaiset ovat mieltä sopiiko ko vaihtoehdot käyttötarkoitukseeni?
Onko osissa merkittäviä eroja? Käytössä noissa näyttäisi olevan aika paljon Deore XT ja SLX. 
 Itse en ymmärrä noista geometrioista oikein mitään ja kokeilemaan on aika hankala päästä, varsinkaan ihan maastoon saakka. Mut jotenkin noi muut iskee enemmän kuin cubet, en kyl osaa sanoa miks. Roseen pääsisi hiukan vaihtamaan palikoita ennen tilausta.

----------


## pturunen

Jumaleisson, tässä alkaa olla geo kohdillaan varteenotettavalle fun 29er:lle:

http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/feat...thers-Riot,326

----------


## AM79

Suunnitteilla on hankkia uusi jäykkäperä 29er vanhan hyvin palvelleen 26er tilalle. Budjetti on noin 2-2,5 k€. Tällä hetkellä vahvimmat ehdokkaat ovat:
http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...perfly_9_8_xt/
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3647 (Crand Canyon CF SL 8.9)
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3649 (Crand Canyon CF SL 7.9 team)

Onko teillä kokemuksia pyöristä? Trek mahtuu budjettiin tinkimisen jälkeen. Trekissä arveluttaa Mustang pro kiekkojen paino. Canyoneissa suurin ero tulee kiekoissa ja keulassa, mutta erot ovat kohtuullisen pieniä.

----------


## juho_u

Miksi suunnittelet Trekiltä XT versiota, kun satasen lisäämällä saa jo X1 version? Eiköhän noiden kaikkien kiekot ole 200g sisällä. Päivittää sit uudet, kun siltä tuntuu. Vanhentuvalla XT:llä en fillaria ostaisi.

Tärkeempää on, että mikä tuntuu ajossa parhaalle.

----------


## noniinno

Entäs Cube? http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0110/wg_id-117

Perinteisemmällä keulalla, huippurungolla http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0068/wg_id-117

----------


## roadking

Noi Cubet kyllä hyviä xc vehkeitä. Ja ainakin omalla kohdalla sain pyörän Suomesta jopa halvemmalla kuin Bike-Discountilta.

----------


## juho_u

Ootkos kysynyt näitä http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en/us/highball-29 
Jää varmaan vähän kalliimmaksi, mutta on se cruzi.

----------


## noniinno

Toki, jos haluaa maksaa brändistä niin strutsi on hyvä vaihtoehto. SantaCruzin erinomaisuus noin teknisesti ottaen ei ehkä ole sijoituksen arvoinen, toki cruzilla ajavat ovat asiasta luonnollisesti toista mieltä. Jos kuitenkin enemmän haluaa samalla rahalla, ovat nuo postimyyntipyörät varteenotettava vaihtoehto. Ennemmin käyttäisin lisärahat esim. kuitukiekkoihin. Jos raha polttelee taskussa, on  Pivot Les "the pyörä".

----------


## AM79

Kiitos kommenteista! On tää pyörän valinta vaikeaa  :Hymy:  Trekin superfly X1 voisi olla myös kiinnostava vaihtoehto ja sen saisi melko nopeasti. Pyörää pääsisi myös testaamaan paikallisessa pyöräliikkessä. Kaverin Canyonia testasin muutama viikko sitten (29" tuumainen alurunkoinen koko XL). Pyörä tuntui herkältä ja muutenkin hyvältä, vaikka runkokoko oli minulle liian iso (pituutta 181 cm). Cube on ollut myös listoilla, mutta jotenkin vaaka on kallistunut Canyonin suuntaan. Tietysti jos Cuben saa edullisemmin, niin mieli saattaa vielä muuttua. Sanokaan onko 200-300 g ero kiekoissa merkittävä vai kannattaako rahat laittaa säästöön ja panostaa myöhemmin kunnon kiekkoihin?

----------


## noniinno

> ...onko 200-300 g ero kiekoissa merkittävä vai kannattaako rahat laittaa säästöön ja panostaa myöhemmin kunnon kiekkoihin?



Käyttötarkoitus ja kuskin paino sekä ajotyyli ratkaisevat. Jos tarkoitus on ajaa isoa kovaa alamäkeen niin ei kannata grammoja viilata. Enemmänkin noissa kannattaa kiinnittää vanteen leveyteen (leveämpi=parempi), kiekon rakenteeseen ja tomivuuteen tubelessinä. Shimanon navoista ja varsinkin vapaarattaista on vaihtelevia kokemuksia, itse en niitä suosittele kenellekään (enää). Minä ottaisin  noista vaihtoehdoista kyllä tuon Trekin. Trekeissä (Gary Fisher) on ajoasento ollut nykyaikainen jo vasta kun toiset opettelivat kaksysejä rakentamaan. Enkä niin kovasti ole ihastunut sisäisiin vaijerivetoihin maastopyörässä.

No, tuossa hintaluokassa et huonoa pyörää saakaan, joten siltä osin kannattaa keskittyä sopivaan geometriaan ja oikeaan kokoon. Tuonne kun laitat sähköpostia ja pyydät tarjousta, voit yllättyä.

----------


## AM79

Kiitos jälleen kommenteista! Trekin X1:n hinta asettunee noin 2600 € paikkeille (Suomesta liikkestä ostettuna) ja tähän pitää vielä tinkiä ainakin polkimet. Mielestäni hinta on kilpailukykyinen.

----------


## edu

Tsekkaa uusin Fillari-lehti, siinä on 29 jäykkäperät vertailussa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Tsekkaa uusin Fillari-lehti, siinä on 29 jäykkäperät vertailussa.



Kärkipään kulkineet näyttävät saaneen arvosanan "loistava". Kertoo siitä, paljonko meitä harrastajia nykyisin hemmotellaan.

----------


## AM79

> Käyttötarkoitus ja kuskin paino sekä ajotyyli ratkaisevat. Jos tarkoitus on ajaa isoa kovaa alamäkeen niin ei kannata grammoja viilata. Enemmänkin noissa kannattaa kiinnittää vanteen leveyteen (leveämpi=parempi), kiekon rakenteeseen ja tomivuuteen tubelessinä. Shimanon navoista ja varsinkin vapaarattaista on vaihtelevia kokemuksia, itse en niitä suosittele kenellekään (enää). Minä ottaisin  noista vaihtoehdoista kyllä tuon Trekin. Trekeissä (Gary Fisher) on ajoasento ollut nykyaikainen jo vasta kun toiset opettelivat kaksysejä rakentamaan. Enkä niin kovasti ole ihastunut sisäisiin vaijerivetoihin maastopyörässä.
> 
> No, tuossa hintaluokassa et huonoa pyörää saakaan, joten siltä osin kannattaa keskittyä sopivaan geometriaan ja oikeaan kokoon. Tuonne kun laitat sähköpostia ja pyydät tarjousta, voit yllättyä.



Tarjous tulikin nopeasti *Fun Corner:ilta. Hyvä on sekin tarjous! Kiitos vink**istä.*

----------


## JackOja

> Tsekkaa uusin Fillari-lehti, siinä on 29 jäykkäperät vertailussa.







> Kärkipään kulkineet näyttävät saaneen arvosanan "loistava". ...



Eikö Canyoni voittanutkaan ylivoimaisesti?

Voisko joku hieman referoida, ei ole vielä ollut asiaa kirjastoon ja jänskättää liikaa.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Eikö Canyoni voittanutkaan ylivoimaisesti?
> 
> Voisko joku hieman referoida, ei ole vielä ollut asiaa kirjastoon ja jänskättää liikaa.



Toki kanjoni pärjäsi:

https://www.canyon.com/fi/service/te....html?test=723

Voitto oli niukka. Melkein tonnin HALVEMPI Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 jäi pisteen päähän.

----------


## AM79

Tulipa tänään luettua Fillari-lehden testi. Cube pärjäsi hyvin ja hinta-laatusuhde näyttää olevan kohdallaan. Cuben voisi saada alle 2000 €, joten se voisi olla hyvä vaihtoehto seuraavaksi pyöräksi...

----------


## AM79

Onko kokemuksia Cuben tästä mallista? *Cube Elite Super HPC Race 29 carbon´n´green 2015. Sain tarjouksen ko. pyörästä ja oli selvästi edullisempi kuin Trekin superfly 9.8 mallit. Hintaero Cube Reaction GTC SL 29 malliin on noin 350 €.*

----------


## JariL

Ylivuotista edullisesti, ei ole SL vaan PRO: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/f.../rp-prod114148

----------


## miguli

Joko sitä uskaltais kysyä neuvoa maastopyörän valinnassa.. Kaksi viikkoa on mennyt foorumia aktiivisesti lueskellessa ja samalla puntaroidessa ensimmäisen maastopyörän hankintaa. Kaksi kaveria meni hommaamaan jäykkäperäiset ja nyt se on itsekkin laitettava kesäksi pyörä alle. Opiskelijabudjetilla lähdin pyörää etsimään etupäässä käytettynä. Lueskelin toisesta ketjusta että käytetyn pyörän hankintaan liittyy paljon riskejä ja varsinkin aloittelijana on hankala kiinnittää huomiota tärkeisiin asioihin pyörän hankinnassa. Ei huvittais heti ensitöiksi alkaa rassaamaan käytettynä ostamaa pyörää, joten nyt vaakakuppi on kallistunut enemmän uuden puolelle. Kahden kaupungin pyöräliikkeet on tullu koluttua läpi, mutta matalan budjetin (700€) takia olen harkinnut pyörän tilaamista ulkomailta. Nyt hakuni on rajautunut kahteen pyörään:

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/e...c9721b52f164cd

http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7611/wg_id-117

Mitä mieltä olette? Fun-cornerista voisi saada kysymällä tuosta cubesta pikkasen hintaa pois. Onko Noissaa merkittävää eroa osien suhteen? Ajajan mitat 188cm, jalan sisämitta 90 ja painoa 82kg jos on antaa koosta vinkkiä  :Hymy:

----------


## Ulkorengas

Itse sain tarjouksen 10% hinnasta pois + toimitus ilmaiseksi Suomeen. Ei tosin noista pyöristä, mutta nettikaupoista poiketen fun-corner vaikuttaa herkästi hinnoista tinkivän, kun muutkin ovat samansuuntaisia kommentteja kirjoitelleet. Tilaus on vielä tekemättä, joten muuta kokemusta ei liikkeestä ole. Muistaakseni ko. kauppaa käsittelevä keskustelukin on olemassa.

----------


## Marxme

Lainataas pohjalle Canyonin ketjuun laittamani viestit





> Pitkän harkinnan jälkeen olen päätynyt ostamaan Canyonin Grand Canyon AL 5.9 tai 6.9 fillarin. Kuskin pituus on 193,5cm ja inseam kirjaa apuna käyttäen rouvan mitoittamana 88 ja 89,5cm välillä. Canyon tarjoaa L (20") koon fillaria. Kuulostaako järkevälle koolle?
> 
> Sen lisäksi näiden kahden mallin välillä pohtivana tarvitsisin viisaampien apua. Nykyinen työmatkaa taivaltava työjuhta on 8 vuotta vanha nishiki hybridi, joten osasarjoista ei ole sen kummempaa käsitystä. Saako 6.9 sarjan pyörässä 200 euron edestä vastinetta rahalle verrattuna halvempaan?








> Mittautin rouvalla sitten loputkin mitat:
> 
> Inseam 89,5cm
> Torso 71cm
> Shoulder width 50cm
> Arm length 71,5cm
> Paino pyöristetään nyt yläkanttiin 94kg
> 
> Noista tiedoista varmaan voinee viisaimmat suoraan kertoa ollaanko kaukana optimigeometriasta Canyonien suhteen ja pitäisi suunnata katseet jonnekin toisaalle? Ilmeisesti ollaan kun tuntuu jalkojen mitta olevan "selkeästi" lyhyempi kuin keskimäärin pituisellani.




Ja sitten asiaan Canyonin 20" hytti vaikuttaa äkkiseltään liian pieneltä ja 22" stand-over on 877mm ¿eli liian korkea?. Tästä päästään siihen että pitää suunnata katse toisaalle. Tosiaan *aloitteleva maastokuski* kyseessä ja kaivoin vaihtoehdoksi itse 

Radon ZR Team 29 8.0 (22") missä olisi kaiketi itselleni vähän siedettävämpi stand-over 852,7mm
http://www.radon-bikes.de/en/bikes/m...zr-team-29-80/

Missä vaihtoehtoisissa vehkeissä geometria osuisi tähän ruhoon ja hinta/laatu olisi samalla tasolla edellämainittujen vehkeiden kanssa?

----------


## msl

Huomaa että eri valmistajat mittaavat standoverin eri kohdista ja kun  noiden pyörien kuvia vertaa niin en ihan usko noin suureen eroon.

----------


## Jarpeli

Hieman kahden vaiheilla kumpaako sitä lähtisi ostamaan.
Radon 18"
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...621/wg_id-8507 vai
Cube 19"
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...8104/wg_id-117

MIttaa löytyy 182cm/inseam 86cm

Mitäs olette mieltä tuosta koosta? Maantiepyörä löytyy jo joten mitenkään suureksi matkakulkineeksi tuo ei olisi tulossa.


Edit:
Mites olisi tuo:
https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...40#tab-reiter3

----------


## carp

> MIttaa löytyy 182cm/inseam 86cm
> 
> Mitäs olette mieltä tuosta koosta? Maantiepyörä löytyy jo joten mitenkään suureksi matkakulkineeksi tuo ei olisi tulossa.



Omat mittani ovat käytännössä samat (+- 1cm) ja 18 tuuman Radon Team on minulle oikea koko vakiostemmilla (90mm). Isompaa runkoa en todellakaan maastoon kaipaa, mutta eiköhän sellainenkin toimisi lyhyemmällä stemmillä.

----------


## Linna

Vanha pyörä myyty ja uuden tilausta suunnitteilla. Arvon Lux CF 8.9, Nerve Al 29 9.9LTD:n ja Cuben Stereo 120HPC Race 29 carbon whiten välillä. Ajot pääasiassa Oulun ja Kempeleen Köykkyrin seudulla, satunnaisesti Rokua, Vuokatti, Syöte mutta 95% prosenttisesti siis suhteellisen tasaisessa maastossa tapahtuvaa XC/Maraton ajelua. Valinnanvaikeus, suosituksia? Minkä valitsisit ja miksi? Stereoon vaihtaisin XTR kiekot alle, mutta Canyonit taitaisi mennä tuossa kokoonpanossaan..

----------


## JKK

Saahan ne hälytykset ja surivat kytkettyä pois päältä. Onneksi. Olet juossut maratonin ja huilit pari tuntia niin tulee valituksia laiskuudesta.

----------


## IncBuff

> Saahan ne hälytykset ja surivat kytkettyä pois päältä. Onneksi. Olet juossut maratonin ja huilit pari tuntia niin tulee valituksia laiskuudesta.



Mistähän 29er mallista on kyse?

----------


## aerosol

http://www.cube.eu/bikes/mtb-hardtai...hitenred-2015/

Löytyykö tuosta MTB-aloittelijalle ja mahdollisesti hyvinkin satunnaiseen ajoon suuriakaan sudenkuoppia? Keula tietysti voisi olla ilmajousitettu, mutta senhän voi vaihtaa jos nyt oikein innostuu. Jos ehdotatte vastaavia muilta valmistajilta, 23" rungolla pitää löytyä joten Canyonit ja Radonit ovat auttamatta poissa pelistä. Hintaluokka n. 700€.

Maantiepyöräilijä kun olen ensisijaisesti niin osaako joku sanoa miten hyvin Cuben geometria sopii jättiläiselle (202cm, 95cm inseam)? Maantiepyörässä on 62cm runko, mutta maastureissa ei juuri 23" yli taida kokoja löytyä?

----------


## Arskav

http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/ltd-pro-29-2015.html  löytyykö tuosta mallista suurempia heikkouksia miksei kannattis ostaa?  Lienee tuo 3x10 hieman turha mutta sen kans pärjää.

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

> http://www.rtechsuspension.fi/ltd-pro-29-2015.html  löytyykö tuosta mallista suurempia heikkouksia miksei kannattis ostaa?  Lienee tuo 3x10 hieman turha mutta sen kans pärjää.



Itse olen ainakin tykännyt nyt ajoa noin 400km takana. Muista kysyä tarjousta r-tech:ltä ja ostaa tarpeen mukaan sitten kengät jne samassa niin saat roiman alennuksen. Se 3x10 on kyllä hieman tarpeeton välillä ja itse varmaan piakkoin tilaan bash guardin B-D:stä ja korvaan sillä ison rattaan. Maantiesiirtymillä se on ihan kiva, mutta 30 piikkiselläkin pärjää. Maastoajossa ei isolle löydy ollenkään käyttöä ja saisi pari senttiä lisää maavaraa pyörään poistamalla. Jarrut ovat todella jämäkät, tosin mielestäni typerää pihtailua olla laittamattaa 180mm levyä myöskin taakse. 

Pyörässä mukana tuleva rabin rob takarengas murenee aivan käsiin ja on pidoltaan surkea. Nopeassa ja kuivassa kangasmaastossa renkaalla pärjää hyvin mutta vaihtaessani viikoksi kallioiseen ja osittain märkään rannikkomaastoon on pidossa löytynyt todella suuria ongelmia. En uska kuvitella rengaan toimintakykyä syksyn märässä mutakelissä. Veikkaan, että noin 600km kohdalla on pakko tilata saksasta MK2 taakse.

----------


## Arskav

Kiitos tiedoista..pitääpä ottaa asiaksi tuon kilpailuttaminen piakkoin. Kamppeet löytyy! Myin vanhemman konan ja on-onen läskin pois..paluu läskistä pikkurenkaiseen houkutteli sen hieman nopeamman kyydin takia..vaikkakin hauskaa oli.

----------


## Tandemi

Piti kirjautua ihan tänne, ettei vikaan mene totaalisesti.

Olen aivan untuvikko näiden mittasuhteiden ja runkokokojen suhteen. Olen ajellut koko ikäni vanhoilla mummiskoilla, enkä ole tarvinnut 30v aikana sen kummemmin kulkupeliä. Edellinen pyörä varastettiin, joten nyt ajattelin hieman panostaa.

Maksimiksi olen ajatellut laittaa 700e, jolla luulisi saavan hyvän pyörän. Ajoni keskittyisi lähinnä maastopyöräilyyn, ja 29er:ia olen ajatellut.
Mutta se miksi tänne tulin, on se että paikallinen pyöräkauppias on niin ahne, että en pysty käydä siellä edes koeajamassa mitään, ellen ole setelitukko kädessä jo lähes ostamassa pyörää.

189cm/106kg inseam 89cm. Onkohan L(20") 29er sopivan kokoinen? Canyonia tässä olen sattumoisin ottanut kiintopisteeksi ja eritoten tuon Yellowstone AL4.9..

----------


## seppo_taalasmaa

Suosittelisin kyllä taas kerran panostamaan vähän enemmän ja ostamaan grand canyonin. https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3642 just saying... Mutta kyllä tuo https://www.canyon.com/fi/mountainbi...ke.html?b=3601 kin ihan pyörä jo on.

----------


## Tandemi

Ei satku maata kaada. GC:ssä ilmeisesti on paremmat vaihteistot? Pitää tutkia paremmin tuota vielä, että näen kaiken mihin 100e panostus menee.

----------


## Judgment

29er 1x11 maasturin hankinta on alkanut houkutella. ~1500e budjetilla kyllä tuntuu olevan aika kiven alla. Tulisi ympärivuotiseen käyttöön ja saisi mielellään olla saintin jarruilla. Painolla ei niin väliä, kunhan on pomminvarma peli, hyvä keula lockoutilla ja herkästi rullaavat kiekot.

Eli, kannattaisiko
a) kasata irrallisista (käytetyistä) osista
b) katsoa joku käytetty fillari ja vaihtaa siihen palikat (esim 3x10 => 1x11)
c) ostaa uutena (ei taida tällaisia olla myynnissä valmispaketteina budjetin rajoissa?)

Edit, tällainen löytyi: http://www.evanscycles.com/products/...-bike-ec071317

Liekö rahalle vastinetta? Mikäli Formula CR3 jarrut ovat tehokkaat ja nuo KT hubit huoltovapaat niin voisi olla ihan käypänen peli.

----------


## Tuume

Pikaisesti hahmotellen näyttäisi, että On One Inbredin saisi tarjolla olevaa bundle tarjousta hyödyntäen kasattua 1x11 osilla lähelle 1500 euroa. Jos painonkaan suhteen ei olla niin tarkkoja, se varmaankin teräksisenä olisi kestävä valinta. Loput osat täytyisi tosin metsästää käytettyinä, tai saksalaisista nettikaupoista, mieluiten tarjouksia odotellen, kuten RS Reba keulaksi, jotkut Mavicin peruskiekot tai Action Sportsilta custom kiekot esim. DT 350 navoilla. Syksymmällä kauppoihin ilmestynee Sramin GX ja uuden Shimanon XT:n voimansiirto, joiden käyttö lienee välttämättömyys budjetissa pysymiselle. Jos tuon tyylisen pyörän kasaa, menee mielestäni Saint-jarrut täysin hukkaan. Jos kuitenkin jostain syystä noin järeät jarrut pyöräänsä haluaa, uskoisin edullisempien Zee-jarrujen riittävän.

Toki jos on kiireellinen tarve pyörälle, tai on epävarma kyvykkyydestään kasata pyörä, on valmiin pyörän osto luultavasti parempi vaihtoehto. Uusi pyörä suhteellisen laadukkailla osilla, esim. joku saksalainen nettikauppa jäykkäperä, on useimmiten käytettyä huoltovapaampi. Kannattanee miettiä hieman minkätyyppistä pyörää haluaa kuten XC vai Trail sekä pyörän mittoja. Jo 1000 eurolla saa kelvon XC jäykkäperän, johon 500 euron panostuksella saa vanhat osat myymällä päivitettyä juurikin Sram GX tai XT 11 voimansiirron ja ehkä jopa Zee jarrut jos ne tosiaan ovat tarpeelliset.

Enemmän trail henkistä pyörää halutessa, esim. Kona Taro tai Honzo olisi varmasti hyvä vaihtoehto. Valmiina olevan 1x10 vaihteiston voisi tuunata pakkaan lisättävällä expander rattaalla jo 1x11 muistuttavaksi, jolloin Taron tapauksessa selviäsi jo selkeästi alle 1300 euron.

Oma ehdotukseni on perehtyä hieman tarkemmin pyörätyyppeihin ja geometrioihin jotka vaikuttaa ajamisen mieluisuuteen huomattavasti enemmän kuin jokin yksittäinen osavalinta. Sen jälkeen ostaa joko käytettynä tai uutena budjettiin sopiva pyörä ja tuunata se joko 1x10 expander rattaalla tai odottaa tulevia edullisempia 1x11 osasarjoja. Jarrut yms. osat voi sitten päivittää myöhemmin jos siihen on tarve.

----------


## Serpico

Cube Attention SL 29. Mitäs mieltä ollaan kyseisestä pyörästä?

http://www.cube.eu/en/bikes/mtb-hard...ennblack-2015/

Tulisi niin työmatka ajoon kuin kevyeen maastoajoon. Onko Cube minkälaisessa maineessa merkkinä? Tässä ei varmaan muu maasto pyörä tule kysymykseen sillä tuo on ainoa maastopyörä jota saa vihreänä ja alta tuhannen euron. Jos joku tietää muitakin jotka täyttävät nuo kriteerit niin ilman muuta linkkiä saa laittaa. Sitten koko kysymys, Bike Discountin koko kartan mukaan 22 tuumainen vastaisi 56 cm kokoa ja olisi soveltuva 190 cm pitkille ja siitä pidemmille ihmisille. Itsehän olen 185cm pitkä ja tarkoituksena olisi ottaa tuosta se isoin koko joka on 23 tuumaa. Onko tuo 23 tuumainen Cube muka niin iso, että ei sillä ei voi 185 cm pitkä ajella? Itse olen hybridejä ostaessa aina ostanut sen isoimman mahdollisen koon eli 60cm ja mitään ongelmia ei ole ollut. Lestaa on saanut nostaa aika korkealle siitä huolimatta, että ovat maksimi koon rungoilla olevia pyöriä kummatkin*(*Helkama S2 ja Tunturi RX700).

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Sitten koko kysymys, Bike Discountin koko kartan mukaan 22 tuumainen vastaisi 56 cm kokoa ja olisi soveltuva 190 cm pitkille ja siitä pidemmille ihmisille. Itsehän olen 185cm pitkä ja tarkoituksena olisi ottaa tuosta se isoin koko joka on 23 tuumaa. Onko tuo 23 tuumainen Cube muka niin iso, että ei sillä ei voi 185 cm pitkä ajella?



On se niin iso. Ehkä sillä ajaa, jos ei paremmasta tiedä, mutta pienempi on sopivampi. 20-21-tuumaiset rungot ovat todennäköisesti passeleita, jos olet mittasuhteiltasi normaali tapaus. 

Onko tälle oman tien kulkemiselle joku erityinen syy? 

Paljonko sulla on jalan sisäsauman mitta oikein mitattuna? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eyjrtp9C72A

----------


## Serpico

> On se niin iso. Ehkä sillä ajaa, jos ei paremmasta tiedä, mutta pienempi on sopivampi. 20-21-tuumaiset rungot ovat todennäköisesti passeleita, jos olet mittasuhteiltasi normaali tapaus. 
> 
> Onko tälle oman tien kulkemiselle joku erityinen syy?



Miksi muuttaa tapoja kuin homma toimii näinkin? 

Kyllä aikuisella miehellä pitää olla aikuisen miehen kokoinen pyöräkin. Edelleen kiinnostaa miksi Cuben 23 tuumainen ei muka soveltuisi mulle kun hyvin on soveltunut Tunturin ja Helkaman isoimmat ilman mitään sisäsauman mittauksia. Kummatkin niin Helkama ja Tunturi on tilattu netistä myös ilman minkäänlaisia koeajoja. En kyllä usko heti tältä istumalta, että Cuben isoin koko olisi yllättäen sitten niin iso, että se ei soveltuisi mulle. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyoe4TmUUpM 

Tuossa on 17 tuuman malli kyseisestä Cubesta ja 6 tuumaa isompi tuosta on mukamas liian iso? Toi 17 on niin pienen näköinen, että tuota on syytäkin suurentaa aika lailla.

----------


## IncBuff

Ei ole syytä muuttaa jos tiedät mitä haluat. Anna mennä. Itse en tohtisi tuota 23":sta ottaa. Se on niin korkea ettei seisominen pyörä jalkojen välissä todennäköisesti onnistu. Yhtään liian pitkähän tuo ei ole. Pöljä geometria noissa Cubeissa.

----------


## Serpico

> Ei ole syytä muuttaa jos tiedät mitä haluat. Anna mennä. Itse en tohtisi tuota 23":sta ottaa. Se on niin korkea ettei seisominen pyörä jalkojen välissä todennäköisesti onnistu. Yhtään liian pitkähän tuo ei ole. Pöljä geometria noissa Cubeissa.



Tuo pituus on se eniten arveluttava tekijä itselleni. Onko esim. satulan ja ohjaustangon väli jotenkin ratkaisevasti Cuben isoimmassa koossa pitempi kuin mitä esim. Tunturi:ssa tai Helkama:ssa?

----------


## IncBuff

Katso geometriataulukoista?

----------


## Serpico

> Katso geometriataulukoista?



Pitääpä tarkistaa.

----------


## Greycap

> Pöljä geometria noissa Cubeissa.



Todellakin. Tuossa 23" rungossa on massiiviset 6 mm enemmän reachia kuin minun 17,5" Specializedissa joka ei sekään ole tällaiselle 173 cm paatintapille vielä mikään pitkä runko. Satulaputkea sitten onkin massiviset 120 mm enemmän. Kenelle kädettömille nuo on tehty?

----------


## JackOja

> ...Kenelle kädettömille nuo on tehty?



Pitkäjalkaiselle ja lyhytselkäiselle "keskieurooppalaiselle" "rodulle". Ei sovellu kovin hyvin lyhytjalkaisille ja pitkäselkäisille savolaisille. Aika montaa saksanmerkkiä vaivaa tuo.

----------


## kaakku

Cuben CMPT-linja (Aim, Acid, Analog, Attention) on tarkoitettu vähän rennompaan ajeluun kuin ko. merkin LTD ja Reaction, jotka ovat vähän pitemmällä mitoituksella. Isoissa rungoissa tuo ilmiö korostuu. 185 pitkälle se 21" on passeli, 23" vähän korkeahko. Mutta jos AIKUINEN MIES haluaa AIKUISEN MIEHEN pyörän niin siitä vaan. Ostaahan jotkut bemareitakin kompensoidakseen jotain.. tiedä sitten mitä.

----------


## orc biker

Yleinen suuntaus on muutenkin vienyt näitä lyhyempään päin. Ja 29 kategorisesti vienyt korkeampaan päin, koska keula nousee vähän väkisinkin -> korkea standover, kun se vaakaputken taivuttaminen tuntuu olevan nykyteknologialla useimmille yrityksille liian kallista tai muuten ylitsepääsemätöntä.

----------


## Serpico

Eli onko nyt niin, että tuon linkkaamani Cube:n 21 tuuman ja 23 tuuman suurin eroavaisuus on korkeudessa?

----------


## orc biker

> Eli onko nyt niin, että tuon linkkaamani Cube:n 21 tuuman ja 23 tuuman suurin eroavaisuus on korkeudessa?



Käytännössä kyllä, koska vain sentti on virtuaalisessa vaakaputkessa eroa. Eihän se ole juuri mitään. Jos laittaa sentin pidemmän stemmin pienempään malliin, niin sehän on siinä, eikä varmasti vaikuta ohjattavuuteen.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Eli onko nyt niin, että tuon linkkaamani Cube:n 21 tuuman ja 23 tuuman suurin eroavaisuus on korkeudessa?



Noinkin sen voisi sanoa. Pituudessa on eroa 10 milliä ja korkeudessa 50. 

23-tuumainen alkaisi ehkä olla sopiva, jos jalan sisämitta on 92 senttiä tai enemmän. 185-senttisillä noin harvemmin on.

----------


## IncBuff

> Yleinen suuntaus on muutenkin vienyt näitä lyhyempään päin.



Onko? Miten niin. Nykyään tuntuu olevan niin että vaakaputket on pidempiä ja stemmit lyhempiä kuin vaikka 5v sitten.

----------


## MarkoKoo

Pidempään suuntaan menee toptube ja reach.

----------


## orc biker

> Onko? Miten niin. Nykyään tuntuu olevan niin että vaakaputket on pidempiä ja stemmit lyhempiä kuin vaikka 5v sitten.



Ovat. Siten, että ne ovat lyhentyneet. Puhuin paljon pidemmästä ajasta kuin viidestä vuodesta ja puhuin koko ohjaamon pituudesta, enkä vain vaakaputken pituudesta. Jos pidentää toista ja lyhentää toista, niin lopputulos on pituuden kannalta enemmän tai vähemmän sama.

----------


## AM79

Pitkä vatulointi uuden MTB:n hankinnassa piti saada tänään päätökseen, mutta jälleen tuli uusia mutkia matkaan. Cube reaction GTC SL29 saapui tänään Saksasta neonvihreässä värityksessä. Pyörän kasaus sujui hyvin kunnes huomasin pahannäköinen jäljen (halkaisija 6-7 mm ja maalit pois) rungon vaakaputkessa. Jälki on tullut joko kuljeuksessa tai sitten on ollut jo tehtaalla lähtiessä. Havainnon jälkeen pikainen yhteys Saksanmaalle. Ehdottivat hyvitystä tai pyörän vaihtoa. Olen kääntymässä pyörän vaihtoon, koska niin paljon harmittaa jälki uudessa pyörässä. Sen verran testasin pyörää pihalla, että ensi vaikutelma oli muuten hyvä ja onhan toi neonvihreäväri aika näyttävä.

----------


## AM79

Saksan liike lupasi 150 euroa hyvitystä. Pyörän hinta on kyllä kohdillaan tämän alennuksen jälkeen. Kannattaako ottaa rahat ja kärsiä maalivaurio rungossa vai pyytää uusi pyörä? Ongelmana on että vastaavaa pyörää ei ole varastossa, joten toimitusaika voi olla pitkäkin tai pyörää ei saa laisinkaan tämän kesän lumille  :Vink: . Jälki on tosiaan noin 6 mm pyöreähkö ja vaakaputkessa. Kuidut näyttävät ehjiltä.





> Pitkä vatulointi uuden MTB:n hankinnassa piti saada tänään päätökseen, mutta jälleen tuli uusia mutkia matkaan. Cube reaction GTC SL29 saapui tänään Saksasta neonvihreässä värityksessä. Pyörän kasaus sujui hyvin kunnes huomasin pahannäköinen jäljen (halkaisija 6-7 mm ja maalit pois) rungon vaakaputkessa. Jälki on tullut joko kuljeuksessa tai sitten on ollut jo tehtaalla lähtiessä. Havainnon jälkeen pikainen yhteys Saksanmaalle. Ehdottivat hyvitystä tai pyörän vaihtoa. Olen kääntymässä pyörän vaihtoon, koska niin paljon harmittaa jälki uudessa pyörässä. Sen verran testasin pyörää pihalla, että ensi vaikutelma oli muuten hyvä ja onhan toi neonvihreäväri aika näyttävä.

----------


## ignoreland

Minä ottaisin hyvityksen. Perusteluna vian vähäisyys, mielestäni kohtuullinen hyvitys ja mainitsemasi turha viivytys siinä täkeimmässä.

----------


## Moska

Hyvitys ja auton paikkamaalikynä tai vastaava hakuun, tai sekoituttaa liikkeessä spraypurkin oikeaa väriä
 Tapatalk

----------


## noniinno

Kysy myyjäliikkeestä kolhun vaikutus runkotakuuseen. Jos ei vaikutusta, ota rahat. Maastopyörä on työkalu ja pieni kolhu kuuluu asiaan.

----------


## Läskimasa

> Hyvitys ja auton paikkamaalikynä tai vastaava hakuun, tai sekoituttaa liikkeessä spraypurkin oikeaa väriä



Ääni tälle, ei vaikuta mihinkään tuollainen. Jää vielä 140€ taskuun jolla saa pyörään muuta kivaa.

----------


## AM79

Joo kiitti kommenteista. Otan rahat ja haen 10 € paikkauskynän. 150 €:lla saa tosiaan kaikenlaisia härpäkkeitä pyörään.QUOTE=Läskimasa;2395516]Ääni tälle, ei vaikuta mihinkään tuollainen. Jää vielä 140€ taskuun jolla saa pyörään muuta kivaa.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Marsusram

Onko tuo paikkauskynä lakkaa, joka suojaa kuituja kosteudelta? Tietysti jos kolhu vaikuttaa vain maaliin ja pintamuoviin, niin silloin se on vain kosmeettinen. Kuituihin asti yltävä kannattaa korjata huolella.

----------


## Moska

Maalikynät on sulkevia, eli siinä on väri ja lakka samassa. Spraypulloissa on molempia, lakkamaaleja semmoisia missä on toisessa pigmentti ja toisessa lakka erikseen.
Tuommoisia on tullut itsellä vastaan, mutta varmaan voi olla muunkinlaisia

----------


## Serpico

Kysymys koskien noita Cuben renkaita. Eli siinä tulee mukana Schwalbe Smart Sam Active, 2.25 kumit ja kysymys kuuluukin, että ovatko nuo pistosuojatut? Vai onko niin, että kaikissa Schwalben renkaissa on tänä päivänä pistosuojaus?

----------


## IncBuff

Eivät taida olla. Maastokumeista ei ole pistosuojattua kuin Plus ja RaceGuard mallit. Muutenki niin nuo Active-sarjan Schwalbet on lähinnä roskikseen kelpaavaa kamaa.

----------


## Serpico

> Eivät taida olla. Maastokumeista ei ole pistosuojattua kuin Plus ja RaceGuard mallit. Muutenki niin nuo Active-sarjan Schwalbet on lähinnä roskikseen kelpaavaa kamaa.



Kiitos tiedoista.

----------


## Serpico

Mites paljon tulee lisää hintaa esim. Fun Cornerista tilatessa kun pyörän hintaan lisätää toimitus kulut? Noi ei vaihdu englanniksi vaikka kuinka painaa niiden lipun kuvaa eli rahti kulut on saksaksi. JA kategorioita näyttää olevan viisi mistä valita.

http://www.fun-corner.de/index.php/e.../p-frachtseite

----------


## IncBuff

29 euroa ennakkomaksulla. Toki tuolta kannattaa pyytää tarjous, johon postikulut on sisällytetty.

----------


## AM79

itse sain Fun Cornerin normaalihinnasta pois 7,5 %. Lopullinen hinta sisälsi toimituskulut. Pienen kuljetusvaurion jälkeen alennusprosentti olikin jo 15 % ja Ovh-hinnasta 23 %.

----------


## Serpico

Tilasin sitten pyörän tuolta Fun Cornerista ja maksoin kortilla. En pyytänyt mitään tarjouksia hinnasta vaan maksoin listahinnan. Tilaukseen ei tullut mitään muita maksuja kuin pyörän hinta ja UPS toimittaa tämän hetken seurannan perusteella perjantaina. Siellä kyllä lukee alalaidassa näin: Free shipping for bikes! Within Europe! Only for bikes model year 2015 + list prices! eikös tuo tarkoita sitä, että 2015 mallivuoden pyörät toimitetaan Euroopan alueella ilmaiseksi?

----------


## znood

Koitin katsella käytettyä 29" mutta tulin siihen tulokseen, että jos jengi oikeasti luulee saavansa 2011 vuotisesta 26" paskasta 500e niin ostan kyllä uuden.
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...237645/wg_id-2
Tuollainen tulee heräteostoksena.

----------


## tommilep

Minkä kokoisen ostit tuon Radon ZR team 29 8.0 j a minkä kokoinen olet itse ?
Olen kattellut samanmoista..Tiatoo noista kokosuosituksista noissa..?

----------


## znood

20" ja 184cm...

tämä on nyt neljäs raadoni joten epäilen osuvani oikeaan ..

----------


## noniinno

Tässä olisi hyvä kohde heräteostokselle http://www.alltricks.com/mtb/bikes/h...93-160114.html

----------


## Vito78

> Tässä olisi hyvä kohde heräteostokselle http://www.alltricks.com/mtb/bikes/h...93-160114.html



Osalistaa kun katsoo niin en kyllä tonnia maksais... Tietty jos on hiilarirunko pakko saada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## roadking

> Tässä olisi hyvä kohde heräteostokselle http://www.alltricks.com/mtb/bikes/h...93-160114.html



 Suomesta sais astetta parempaa mallia kohtuu hintaan.
http://www.verkkokauppa.com/fi/produ...topyora-runkok

----------


## kalleA

'Kiinnitä eturengas etuhaarukkaan, jos pyörä on levyjarrullinen, saatat joutua kiinnittämään myös jarrulevyn ensin eturenkaaseen.'

Aika erikoinen jarrulaikka ko renkaaseen ruuvataan. :Hymy:

----------


## Serpico

Vihdoinkin se on täällä. Livenä vielä paremman näköinen kuin kaupan kuvissa. Kiitos Fun Corner, Kiitos UPS ja Kiitos Cube.

----------


## MAntti

valinnan vaikeutta; koitin eilen pikaisesti 18 tuumaisella rungolla olevaa Radon Zr Race 29, mutta seisontakorkeus ei ole sopiva eli yläputki hipoo arkoja paikkoja, mutta muuten ohjaamo voisi olla aika lailla oikean mittainen, 16 tuumaisella rungolla todennäköisesti korkeus on ok mutta tuleeko liian lyhyeksi muuten? mittaa on 176 cm. 
Vaihtoehtoinen olisi tietty 27,5 18 tuumaisella rungolla jolloin toi seisontakorkeus laskii sen 1,5 tuumaa.

----------


## orc biker

> valinnan vaikeutta; koitin eilen pikaisesti 18 tuumaisella rungolla olevaa Radon Zr Race 29, mutta seisontakorkeus ei ole sopiva eli yläputki hipoo arkoja paikkoja, mutta muuten ohjaamo voisi olla aika lailla oikean mittainen, 16 tuumaisella rungolla todennäköisesti korkeus on ok mutta tuleeko liian lyhyeksi muuten? mittaa on 176 cm. 
> Vaihtoehtoinen olisi tietty 27,5 18 tuumaisella rungolla jolloin toi seisontakorkeus laskii sen 1,5 tuumaa.



16 on sinulle liian pieni. Lyhyys, mutta satulatolppakin nousee jo aika järkyn korkealle (ellei se sitten ole tavoitekin ajoasennon madaltamisessa). Tämmöistä se on 29:llä. Otat korkean tai etsit jonkin hyvin eksoottisen pyörän (tai naisten mallin, jotka nekin ovat aika harvalukuisia) tai vaihdat rengaskokoa. Millaiseen ajeluun tuo tulisi? Aika monen kannattaa se korkeuden hinta kuitenkin maksaa, koska vastineeksi saa isomman pyörän selviä etuja.

----------


## mk0

Mitäs mieltä arvon raati on enskakiekkosuunnitelmista Kona Process 111:n alle jos laitetaan Stanssin ZTR Flow kehät ja DT Swiss 350 navat?

Kuskilla massaa n. 90kg ja suomienskat ja kevyet parkkiajelut normaalien lenkkien päälle pitäs pärjätä.

Tälläsen setin sais kohtuu rahaan, reilusti alle 500€:llä.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Läskimasa

> Vaihtoehtoinen olisi tietty 27,5 18 tuumaisella rungolla jolloin toi seisontakorkeus laskii sen 1,5 tuumaa.



Renkaan halkaisijaero tuon 1.5", navan kohdalla puolet tuosta eli seisontakorkeus laskee vain 0.75" eli karkeesti 2 cm.

----------


## ilkkaluukkonen

> Mitäs mieltä arvon raati on enskakiekkosuunnitelmista Kona Process 111:n alle jos laitetaan Stanssin ZTR Flow kehät ja DT Swiss 350 navat?
> 
> Kuskilla massaa n. 90kg ja suomienskat ja kevyet parkkiajelut normaalien lenkkien päälle pitäs pärjätä.
> 
> Tälläsen setin sais kohtuu rahaan, reilusti alle 500€:llä.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Varmaan ihan hyvät kiekot, ehkä jopa kevyemmilläkin voisi pärjätä? Mulla on Spankin Oozy Trail295 -kiekot ollut muutaman viikon ajossa ja hyviltä tuntuu. Sanoisin, että ne on pykälää Flowta kevyempään ajoon tehty.

----------


## znood

Jos epäilee kiekkojen kestoa niin kannattaa välttää alunippeleitä, "löysää kehää" sekä ohennettuja pinnoja(1.8 -> on ok).
Lisäksi suoravetopinnat on aina paremmat, koska normaalipinnat katkeaa lähes poikkeuksetta siitä mistä pinna on taivutettu.
Ja pinnoja pitää olla sitten mieluummin enemmän kun vähemmän.

Hyviä kiekkosettejä on olleet tähän mennessä:
- SunRingle all mountain kiekot
- E*thirteen AM kiekkosetti

Huonoja kiekkosettejä, jotka hajovat kun tuuli on väärästä suunnasta
- Shimano xt valmissetti
- FSA xc300 kiekkosetti
- Shimano slx navat + kaikki alexrims xc-kehät
- Shimano xt + mavic 717(kehä halkeaa nippeleiden juuresta)


Seuraava hankintani voisi olla mavicin deemaxit, koska katupuolella mavicista on vain hyvää kokemusta ja noissa on suoravetopinnat.

----------


## orc biker

> Jos epäilee kiekkojen kestoa niin kannattaa välttää alunippeleitä, "löysää kehää" sekä ohennettuja pinnoja(1.8 -> on ok).



Ohennetut pinnat ovat täysin ok, kunhan katsoo, etteivät kierry asentaessa. Itse asiassa ohuemmat venyvät enemmän, mikä tekee niistä kestävämpiä. Rajansa toki ohuudellakin, mutta käytännössä liian ohuita ei edes saa, jos pysyy erossa aero-pinnoista. 2 millin pinnojen käyttämisen ainoa syy on niiden helppous kasaamisessa ja varmaan halpuudessa suurten tuotantomäärin ansiosta. 1.8 tai 2.0/1.8/2.0 ovat hyviä valintoja. Itse menin vieläkin ohuempaan ja otin 1.8/1.6/1.8. Messinkiset nippelit ovat vahvempia ja helpottavat kasaamista liukkauden ansiosta, mutta jos ei mene ihan hc-rymistelyyn, niin enpä oikein usko, että tulee ongelmia alumiinistenkaan kanssa.

----------


## Serpico

No niin tuli todistetuksi se, että 23 tuuman rungolla oleva Cube ei ole liian iso 185 senttiä pitkälle ajajalle. Ainoa asia mikä ottaa pattiin on se, että näyttäisi takavanne olevan heti pakasta vedettynä vino. Kun ajaessa katsoo takarengasta niin sivuttais liikettä löytyy. En tiedä sitten onko kyseessä optinen harha koska kyseessä maasto rengas jossa on niitä näppylöitä, mutta jos ei ole optinen harha niin ei paljon vakuuta Cuben laatu.

----------


## orc biker

> Ainoa asia mikä ottaa pattiin on se, että näyttäisi takavanne olevan heti pakasta vedettynä vino. Kun ajaessa katsoo takarengasta niin sivuttais liikettä löytyy. En tiedä sitten onko kyseessä optinen harha koska kyseessä maasto rengas jossa on niitä näppylöitä, mutta jos ei ole optinen harha niin ei paljon vakuuta Cuben laatu.



Ei ole välttämättä vanne, vaan voi olla myös rengas. Itselläni esim. taatusti suoralla vanteella toinen rengas nykäisee selvästi nähtävästi joka kierros. Eli kokeilepa pyöritellä sitä niin, että vaikka pidät jotain kynää siinä vanteen lähellä liikkumatta tai teippaat jonkin pahvinpalasen haarukkaan kiinni ja katsot, että onko siinä heiton kohdassa vanteessa heittoa. Jos ei, niin vika on renkaassa. Vaikka ongelma olisi vanteessa, niin en nyt heti lähtisi kutsumaan sitä vinoksi, vaan eiköhän syy löydy silloin pinnojen kireydestä.

----------


## Fungi

Heipä hei, täällä taas yksi aloittelija ja mahdollinen tuleva harrastaja kysymässä neuvoja. Pyöräiltyä on tullut koko ikä, mutta enimmäkseen vain tapana liikkua paikasta toiseen, ja lähinnä korkeintaan sadan euron rautamankeleilla. Viimeisin varastettiin hiljattain ja miettiessäni, mitä hankkisin tilalle on maastopyöräily alkanut kiinnostaa ihan vakavasti. Olen kulkenut metsissä koko ikäni, lähistöllä on paljon maastoa missä on tullut juostua ja käveltyä ja kunnon pyörä voisi viedä tämän uudelle tasolle ja olla muutenkin minulle todella hyvä harrastus. Opiskelijana 600e on jo melkoinen kipuraja, mutta en kuitenkaan halua sijoittaa romuun millä ei tee mitään jos vaikka oikeasti innostun ja harrastus vie mukanaan. Mutta en toisaalta kaipaa mitään huippupyörää vain jotain, jonka voisi viedä ensimmäistä kertaa pois pururadalta ja kunnon maastoon. Olen lueskellut tätä foorumia ja katsellut netistä, ja tuntuu hyvältä ajatukselta tilata Saksasta, ehkä Radon tai Cube?

Olen katsellut mm näitä:
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7318/wg_id-117
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...-29-7.0-237611

Mikä on oikeasti ero noiden välillä ja oikeuttaako se 200e eron hinnassa? Kannattaako säästää pidempään, että saa raavittua opiskelijabudjetista ylimääräiset?
Onko saman hintaluokan Cubesta mihinkään?
http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/c...0734/wg_id-117

Vai suosittelisitteko jotain aivan muuta? Tarkoitus on siis katsoa, sopiiko harrastus minulle, saada pyörä joka kestää aloittelijan tasoista maastorynkytystä ja jota sietää myös ihan perus kaupunkiajossa. Hyppyjä, kovia alamäkiä tjsp sen ei tarvitse kestää, koska niihin ei riitä taito eikä uskallus, ja jos harrastus vie mukanaan, minua ei haittaa sijoittaa parempaan fillariin vaikka tonnia kahden vuoden päästä. Kunhan nyt saisin kokeilla pyörällä joka ei ole romu eikä huippu vaan siitä väliltä. Riittääkö 500e budjetti siihen? Miksi 700e pyörä olisi parempi? Kannattaako tuo Radon ZR Team 29 5.0 ostaa? Olen 185cm pitkä ja painoa on päälle 90 kiloa. Tällä hetkellä jokainen lisäeuro hinnassa oikeasti tuntuu. Kunhan tästä valmistuu ja pääsee oikeisiin töihin ei pitäisi olla ongelma sijoittaa enemmän myöhemmin jos vielä tekee mieli. 

Kiitokset vastauksista.

----------


## Keskiäkäinen lohjalainen

> Heipä hei, täällä taas yksi aloittelija ja mahdollinen tuleva harrastaja kysymässä neuvoja. Pyöräiltyä on tullut koko ikä, mutta enimmäkseen vain tapana liikkua paikasta toiseen, ja lähinnä korkeintaan sadan euron rautamankeleilla. Viimeisin varastettiin hiljattain ja miettiessäni, mitä hankkisin tilalle on maastopyöräily alkanut kiinnostaa ihan vakavasti. Olen kulkenut metsissä koko ikäni, lähistöllä on paljon maastoa missä on tullut juostua ja käveltyä ja kunnon pyörä voisi viedä tämän uudelle tasolle ja olla muutenkin minulle todella hyvä harrastus. Opiskelijana 600e on jo melkoinen kipuraja, mutta en kuitenkaan halua sijoittaa romuun millä ei tee mitään jos vaikka oikeasti innostun ja harrastus vie mukanaan. Mutta en toisaalta kaipaa mitään huippupyörää vain jotain, jonka voisi viedä ensimmäistä kertaa pois pururadalta ja kunnon maastoon. Olen lueskellut tätä foorumia ja katsellut netistä, ja tuntuu hyvältä ajatukselta tilata Saksasta, ehkä Radon tai Cube?
> 
> Olen katsellut mm näitä:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy/r...7318/wg_id-117
> http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufe...-29-7.0-237611
> 
> Mikä on oikeasti ero noiden välillä ja oikeuttaako se 200e eron hinnassa? Kannattaako säästää pidempään, että saa raavittua opiskelijabudjetista ylimääräiset?.



Se oikea ero on keula, joka on seiskassa ilmajousitteinen. Se tekee ajettavuuteen ison parannuksen. Jos vain tuo 200 jostain löytyy, se kannattaa kyllä sijoittaa.

En muuten löytänyt sulle sopivaa kokoa tuosta seiskasta. Tarvitset vähintään 20-tuumaisen rungon. 

Ominaisuuksiltaan vastaava vaihtoehto on tämä Canyon: 

https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/yel...ne-al-4-9.html

Senkin toimitukset menevät jo syyskuulle. Jos kuitenkin aiot harrastusta kokeilla fillarilla, jota ei tarvitse aivan heti vaihtaa/päivittää, kannattaa pistää tilaus sisään nyt, koska syyskuun jälkeen hinnat kuulemma nousevat, ehkä reilustikin heikosta eurosta johtuen.

----------


## Valto

Terve vaan kaikille minunkin puolesta!

Eli olen uusi foorumilla ja ajattelin kysellä nyt hieman neuvoja ensimmäisen kunnon maastopyörän hankintaan. Sen verran olen joskus nuorempana metsäpolkuja kolunnut ja nyt vanhempana pyöriä testaillut että 29 täysjousto on hankintalistalla. Pyörä tulisi Oulun ja Syötteen maastoihin aivan kuntoilu ja hupikäyttöön eli kisailemaan sillä ei lähdetä. En myöskään tunne maastoja tarkemmin eli kuinka kivikkoista ja kantoista maastoa mahtaa olla, mutta ilmeisesti syötteellä pääsisi vähän alamäkeenkin huristamaan. En halua mitään mahdottoman makaavaa ajoasentoa eli mielummin hieman pystympi ja rennompi asento olisi mieleen. Miehen mitat on 189/88 ja opiskelijan budjetille tuo pyörän hinta on aika raju, joten noita edullisimpia vaihtoehtoja olen katsellut. 

Pari alustavaa vaihtoehtoa olisi Radon Slide 7.0 tai Radon Skeen 8.0. Itse kun en noista osista ja geometrioista vielä paljoakaan ymmärrä, niin suosituksia ottaisin mielelläni vastaan. Kummassa noissa on paremmat osat ja miten noissa geometria poikkeaa toisistaan ajoasennon puolesta. Slideä olisi saatavilla 20" ja skeeniä saisi 20" sekä 22". Jos joku voisi hieman ohjeistaa aloittelijaa oikeaan suuntaan, niin pääsisin pyörän tilaukseen ja harjoittelemaan! Myös muita pyöriä saa ehdotella, mutta 2000€ alkaa olla kovastikkin jo kipurajana, ellei hieman ylikin kun varusteisiinkin saa pari saturaista varata. Ainakin lukkopolkimet ja kengät, lokarit, ja lukko mallia järeä pitäisi myös hankkia, ja mielellään lähelle 2 kiloeuron rahatukolla. Ja pyörän pitäisi olla siis mahdollisimman yleiskäyttöinen, kun ei aloittelija voi vielä tietää mikä eniten lopulta kiinnostaa.

Kiitoksia kaikesta avusta jo näin ennakkoon!

----------


## Fungi

> Se oikea ero on keula, joka on seiskassa ilmajousitteinen. Se tekee ajettavuuteen ison parannuksen. Jos vain tuo 200 jostain löytyy, se kannattaa kyllä sijoittaa.
> 
> En muuten löytänyt sulle sopivaa kokoa tuosta seiskasta. Tarvitset vähintään 20-tuumaisen rungon. 
> 
> Ominaisuuksiltaan vastaava vaihtoehto on tämä Canyon: 
> 
> https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/yel...ne-al-4-9.html
> 
> Senkin toimitukset menevät jo syyskuulle. Jos kuitenkin aiot harrastusta kokeilla fillarilla, jota ei tarvitse aivan heti vaihtaa/päivittää, kannattaa pistää tilaus sisään nyt, koska syyskuun jälkeen hinnat kuulemma nousevat, ehkä reilustikin heikosta eurosta johtuen.



Okei, kiitos! Jos suurin ero Radonin vitosen ja seiskan välillä on keula, onko se mahdollista päivittää jälkikäteen? Meinasinkin kysellä seuraavaksi että onko syksylle odotettavissa alennuksia kun kesän kausi alkaa loppua, mutta jos hinnat voivat nousta niin paras tehdä päätös pian.

----------


## latuman

Onko Kona Hei Hei hyvä? Ajoasento näyttää melko pystyltä (olen jäykkä) ja joustoa on melko vähän (olen aloittelija). Olenko oikeilla jäljillä? Nyt lienee kyse 2015 mallista vielä.

----------


## orc biker

> Okei, kiitos! Jos suurin ero Radonin vitosen ja seiskan välillä on keula, onko se mahdollista päivittää jälkikäteen? Meinasinkin kysellä seuraavaksi että onko syksylle odotettavissa alennuksia kun kesän kausi alkaa loppua, mutta jos hinnat voivat nousta niin paras tehdä päätös pian.



On mahdollista. Hintaa samanlaiseen kuin toisessa tulee postikuluineen ainakin yli sataviisikymppiä. Seiskassa on enemmän arvoa osissa pyörän hintaan nähden. Radoneiden hinta ei varsinaisesti tipu syksyä kohti. Joihinkin malleihin, jos niitä on enää jäljellä (eikä suosituimpia suosituimmissa koossa usein ole), voi tulla esim. satasen alennus, mutta se on aika tuuripeliä, kun ei voi tietää, millaiset varastot heillä niitä on ja siten onko tarvetta tiputtaa yhtään hintoja.

----------


## kianto

Laitetaan tämä viesti nyt tännekkin kun en ole varma täyttääkö ko. fillari jäykkäperäisen allmountain pyörän määäritelmän. Elikkäs...

Kellään kokemusta Genesiksen High Latitude kaksysistä? Kesäloman ratoksi  voisi fillariprojektin aloitella. Tuo genesis alkoi kiinnostaa kun  siihen saisi kiinni varastossa lojuvaa osaa (mm. 100 mm keulan(tapered),  satulaputken, kiekot yms.). Ja kulmatkin miellyttää, loiva keula ja  jyrkkä satula. Lisäksi steal is real. Kuulisin mielelläni kokemuksia  rungon laadusta ja ajotuntumasta. Kokoonkin voisitte oman näkemyksenne  kertoa. Pituutta kuskilla on sentin-pari päälle 180 cm, jalat ovat melko  lyhyet (lahkeenpituus n. 31"). Jotenkin tuo 19" haiskahtaa minusta  liian isolta ja kankealta, eihän 17,5" mene vielä liian pieneksi teistä?  Jotenkin siihen olen kallistumassa, ajoasento saisi olla leppoisan  rento eikä kisakireä.

Kuulisin mielelläni teiltä arvon palstatoverit rohkaisevia kommentteja (tai vaihtoehtoisesti hakotiellä olevan opastusta)...

http://www.genesisbikes.co.uk/bikes/...latitude-frame

----------


## noniinno

^Ei tuo mikään All-mountain -pyörä varsinaisesti ole. Jyrkkä keulakulma, pitkähkö takahaarukka, pikalinkkuakseli takana... Ihan ok yleispyörä varmasti joka toimii normi XC-ajelussa yhtä hyvin (tai huonosti) kuin rankemmassa ajossa. Vaijerin ohjurit ovat aika kipeässä paikassa jos polvensa rungon kylkeen kolauttaa. Tämä näin yleisen elämänkokemuksen perusteella.. vaikka vastaavista konstruktioista jotain kokemuksia onkin, ei juuri tästä rungosta minulla niitä ole, kunhan huutelen.

----------


## latuman

Se o ny si myöhästä, kävin varaa pyörän ja huomenna varmaan haen virityksestä kotiin. Hyvältähän se koeajo ainakin tuntui.

----------


## IncBuff

Näkisin, että Hei Hei on aivan soiva peli, vaikka ei toki osien puolesta pärjääkään Saksan postimyynti-ihmeille.

----------


## latuman

> Näkisin, että Hei Hei on aivan soiva peli, vaikka ei toki osien puolesta pärjääkään Saksan postimyynti-ihmeille.



Uskottelin itselleni että arvostan kivijalkaliikettä, etenkin kun on merkin oma kauppa ja kaikki vertaistuki on vain viiden kilometrin päässä. Myyjäsetä tämänkin ymmärsi.

----------


## noniinno

HeiHeillä kesän ajaneena voin suositella. Enempi Trail kuin XC, sanoisin.

----------


## Serpico

> Ei ole välttämättä vanne, vaan voi olla myös rengas.



Tilannepäivitys, eli pyörän kanssa käyty pyörähuollossa jossa tarkastelun jälkeen tultiin siihen tulokseen, että vanne ei ole vino. Huollossakin oltiin taipuvaisia siihen suuntaan, että se vika on renkaassa. Siellä myös annettiin ymmärtää, että kyllä Schwalben smart sam renkaatkin on pistosuojattuja.

----------


## Falconi

Vuoden pyörättömän tauon jälkeen on aika taas valita pyörää syksyksi helpohkoille poluille kuntoa kohottamaan ja muutaman kerran kuussa perheen kanssa pyöräilyyn. 

Aikaisemmat pyörät ovat olleet 26" kona blast sekä viimeisimpänä trekin fuel ex 8. 

Olen iskenyt silmäni 29" jäykkäperiin ja olen kokeillutkin mm. cubea, konaa, ktm.

Nyt kuitenkin on valikoitunut kaksi mahdollista vaihtoehtoa jotka saisi sopivaan hintaan ~1,5 ke 

1: Felt Nine 3 http://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/m...t-nine-3-2015/
  - Tässä kiehtoo erityisesti hiilikuiturunko vaikka kovin kevythän tuo ei vakiona ole, mutta onpahan tulevaisuudessa päivitettävää (yleensä jotenkin miellän osien vaihtamisen osaksi harrastusta)
  - Juuri tätä mallia en päässyt koeajamaan, muttu KTM: hiilarimaasturi aera 29" on melko lähellä sama geometria

2: Kona Big Kanuha v.2013 http://2k13.konaworld.com/bike.cfm?content=big_kahuna
 - Tässä on suht hyvät osat kiinni ja pari vuotta vanhana saisi edullisesti.
 - Myöskin keulakulma on 1,5 astetta loivempi ja tuntuu, että olisi hitusen vakaampi kulkia


Mikäli olisi raadin valinta noista kahdesta pyörästä?

----------


## Hissitolppa

Siitä 29" pyörien kunkku samaan rahaan. http://www.probikeshop.com/en/fi/kon...15/100758.html.

----------


## Ettan

Läskin kaveriksi 29er millä voisi osallistua Jämi84 tyyppisiin suht helppo maastollisiin kilpailuihin, lähinnä itsensä haastamiseksi. Olen miettinyt paria vaihtoehtoa :
Ghost HTX 8 LC : http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-201...tail/htx-8-lc/
tai 
Trek Superfly 9.8 X1 : http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...perfly_9_8_x1/

Mitä mieltä ollaan? Jäykkäperä lähinnä huoltohelppouden takia ja 1x11 on ehdoton. Molemmat suht saman hintaisia,  ja sais kotipaikkakunnalta.

----------


## Marsusram

> Molemmat suht saman hintaisia,  ja sais kotipaikkakunnalta.



No sitten on hyvä kun pääsee kokeilemaan. Ovat hyväluokkaisia ja kilpailukykyisiä. Trekki modernimpi, Ghosti klassisempi näöltään.
Perä näyttää jäykemmältä Trekissä, lieneekö myös (taka-akseli läpi). Kuskin paino ja kovuusmieltymykset vaikuttavat kumpi parempi. Kisapyörät oli joskus jopa niin kovaperäisiä, ettei selkä kestänyt pitemmissä lähdöissä.
Keskiöt ja ohjainlaakerit voi myös verrata jos huollettavuutta miettii.

----------


## IncBuff

> Läskin kaveriksi 29er millä voisi osallistua Jämi84 tyyppisiin suht helppo maastollisiin kilpailuihin, lähinnä itsensä haastamiseksi. Olen miettinyt paria vaihtoehtoa :
> Ghost HTX 8 LC : http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-201...tail/htx-8-lc/
> tai 
> Trek Superfly 9.8 X1 : http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...perfly_9_8_x1/
> 
> Mitä mieltä ollaan? Jäykkäperä lähinnä huoltohelppouden takia ja 1x11 on ehdoton. Molemmat suht saman hintaisia,  ja sais kotipaikkakunnalta.



Mites tälläinen? Saisi uudet Boost-navat ja kai tuo aika mukava on jäykkäperäiseksi http://www.trekbikes.com/fi/fi/bikes...aliber_9_7_sl/

----------


## Hannez78

Olen iskenyt silmäni Pivotin uuteen Mach 429 Trailiin. Sekin on hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## funky_albert

Moi!

Olen koko kesän ajellut krossarilla ja alaselkä ei tunnu tykkäävän asennosta, ei sitten ollenkaan. Aattelin palata takaisin maastopyöriin ja katselinkin tuossa, että Feltin Nine 3 lähtisi uutena ~1500€ (kokoa 16"). Olen itse 170cm ja kävin tänään juuri testaamassa Feltin Nine 50 (kokoa 18"), joka tuntui, ihme kyllä, todella hyvältä. Ottaisin lämpimästi 29er hardtail -suosituksia vastaan!

----------


## Climber

Nyt kun maantiekausi lähenee päätöstään, iski kuume hankkia ensimmäinen maastopyörä. 29 tuumainen jäykkäperäinen olisi kiikarissa. Grand Canyonit CF SL 6.9 ja 7.9 kiinnostavat. Muutaman satasen edukkaammin saisi Cuben GTC Pro:n. Etuhaarukka (Manitou Marvel sl air) ja kiekot (Fulcrum Red66) taitavat Cubessa olla kehnommat kuin Canyoneissa? Osaanko kaivata parempia kiekkoja ja keulaa ekassa maasturissa, jos Cuben hankin? Ei kai tuo Cube ihan ryöstö ole XT:n osilla? http://www.fahrrad.de/cube-reaction-...te-383042.html

Mittaa on 188 cm ja pitkät jalat 94 cm. Canyonien kokojen L ja XL väliin taidan osua? Olisikohan Cuben 21" sopiva? Onko muita suosituksia?

----------


## noniinno

^ Ei kai tuossa keulassa mitään vikaa ole, mutta siinä vaiheessa kun on tarpeen huoltaa, saattaa tekijöistä ja osista olla pulaa ainakin kotimaassa. Rockshoxin huoltaa hiuspinnillä ja tinapaperinpalalla (noin vertauskuvallisesti) joten se ei ole huono valinta keulaksi. Kotimaassa ei käytettyjen Manitoun keulojen markkinat ole myyjän markkinat. Kiekot ovat hyvät. Runko on kyllä hieno ja Cube merkkinä laadukas kaikin puolin. Saattaisit kaivata ehkä ohjaamoon lisää pituutta, jos maantiellä olet tottunut pitkään ja matalaan ajoasentoon joten 23", sanoisin. Cuben geo ylipäätään on kyllä vähän lyhyt.

----------


## Wilgios

Kumpikin mitta 1cm lyhyempi kuin Climberillä ja mulla Canyon Nerve koossa XL, jos auttaa kokoasiassa. L kokoisena satulatolppa olis aika pitkä.

Lähetetty minun SM-T705 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Madone 4.9

> Vuoden pyörättömän tauon jälkeen on aika taas valita pyörää syksyksi helpohkoille poluille kuntoa kohottamaan ja muutaman kerran kuussa perheen kanssa pyöräilyyn. 
> 
> Aikaisemmat pyörät ovat olleet 26" kona blast sekä viimeisimpänä trekin fuel ex 8. 
> 
> Olen iskenyt silmäni 29" jäykkäperiin ja olen kokeillutkin mm. cubea, konaa, ktm.
> 
> Nyt kuitenkin on valikoitunut kaksi mahdollista vaihtoehtoa jotka saisi sopivaan hintaan ~1,5 ke 
> 
> 1: Felt Nine 3 http://www.nummenpyora.fi/tuotteet/m...t-nine-3-2015/
> ...




Joko olet tehnyt päätöksen?

----------


## Falconi

Joo ei tullut mikään noista vaan ghost htx 5 lc  :Hymy:  kuitua ja loivempi keulakulma kuin feltissä. Tyytyväinen olen ollut kyllä (ainakin näin uutuuden hurmoksessa)

----------


## Climber

Kiitoksia vastauksesta noniinno! Joutuukohan keulaa kuinka usein huoltamaan? Ei ole tosiaan maastureista kokemusta. Onkohan tuo 23-tuumainen kömpelö maastossa? Stemmin vaihdolla saisi varmaan ajoasentoa lyhyemmäksi, jos tarvis? 21-tuumaisessa taitaisi satulaputki olla melko ääriasennossa.

----------


## JonneK

Olen hankkimassa uutta 29:eria vanhaa 26" Cannondalen jäykkäperää korvamaan ja täpärikuume on kova. Minulla on pari vaihtoehtoa:

Käytetty Transition Bandit 29 vuodelta 2012 http://reviews.mtbr.com/transition-b...er-first-looks ja uusi Canyon Nerve AL 7.9 (2015) https://www.canyon.com/en-fi/mtb/ner...ve-al-7-9.html . Banditista pyydetään vajaa puolitiosta tonnnia ja Nerve on nyt alennuksessa vajaalla ja siitä saa laittaa reilun satasen lisää eli 1599 on uuden Nerven hinta.

Pääsen lauantai illalla kokeilemaan Banditia Espoossa ja olisi hienoa jos pääsisi kokeilemaan Nerven jotain mallia esim Turun seudulla tänään torstai illalla, huomenna tai lauantai aamulla Lohjalla mihin lähden työreissulle lauantaiksi.

Onko esim. keulat ja takaiskarit kehittyneet niin paljon 3-4 vuodessa ettei Banditin 2012 Fox 34 Float 140 RLC F29 QR15 Tapered w/Kashima enää pärjää uudemmalle FOX 32 Float CTD Evolutionille. Onko vanhassa FOX Float 34:ssa jotain vastaavaa kun uudemman Climb Trail Descend valintavipu? Takana Banditissa on Fox RP23 BV Kashima ja Nervessä FOX Float CTD Evolution. Mitä eroa näissä paitsi joustomatka?

Transition Bandit on enemmän all mountain tyyliin sopiva fillari, mutta arvostelujen perusteella toimii kaikkialla, myös trail ja xc tyyppisessä ajossa vaikka joustoa onkin 140 edessä ja 130 takana. Nervesä 110 edessä ja takaa, joten enemmän kai XC kone?

Nyt kaipaisin nopeasti mielipiteitä foruumin viisaammalta maastopyöräilyn saloihin minua paremmin tietäneiltä. Itse rymistelen kaikkennäköisiä trailipolkuja mitä Turun lähimetsissä ja joskus myös pk-seudulla löytyy, joten juurakkoa, kiviä, polkua, kalliota, pieniä kallioportaita ja kalliodroppeja tulee siis ajaettua. 

Kiitos vastauksista jo etukäteen  :Hymy:  !!

----------

